# Monoprice Monolith Liquid Gold (X)



## ufospls2 (Sep 10, 2019)

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967

No info yet really. Kinda weird it has a built in DAC.

"The Liquid Gold X is a smaller version of Cavalli Audio’s most popular amp, the Liquid Gold. It is a fully balanced, differential front-end, solid state amplifier. In addition to the great analog sound of the original Liquid Gold, this amplifier includes a built-in fully balanced DAC section based on the AKM 4493 DAC.  It has two gain settings and features USB, Coaxial, and optical digital inputs, as well as balanced and unbalanced analog inputs. The Liquid Gold also introduces our new MCU based products with computerized control of all the amp features including turn on sequencing and DC offset detection, giving you nearly everything you need in a single, compact package. "


----------



## Odin412

Very interesting! Hopefully it will sound like the original Liquid Gold. I don't really need the DAC though, but I didn't see a version without a DAC on the Monoprice site.


----------



## ls13coco

Looks pretty intriguing.
Chassis such as the LP with adjustable gain too, nice.
Now I'll just hope for a Liquid Crimson X


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Odin412 said:


> Very interesting! Hopefully it will sound like the original Liquid Gold. I don't really need the DAC though, but I didn't see a version without a DAC on the Monoprice site.


Yeah. They really should make two versions, one with a DAC and one without. 

It's not too late, Monoprice! Make it happen!! 

And while you're at it, please add another RCA input and a pre-out.


----------



## MrPretty

XERO1 said:


> Yeah. They really should make two versions, one with a DAC and one without.
> 
> It's not too late, Monoprice! Make it happen!!



This is what I'm hoping for, one without a DAC.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 11, 2019)

ufospls2 said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967
> 
> No info yet really. Kinda weird it has a built in DAC.
> 
> "The Liquid Gold X is a smaller version of Cavalli Audio’s most popular amp, the Liquid Gold. It is a fully balanced, differential front-end, solid state amplifier. In addition to the great analog sound of the original Liquid Gold, this amplifier includes a built-in fully balanced DAC section based on the AKM 4493 DAC.  It has two gain settings and features USB, Coaxial, and optical digital inputs, as well as balanced and unbalanced analog inputs. The Liquid Gold also introduces our new MCU based products with computerized control of all the amp features including turn on sequencing and DC offset detection, giving you nearly everything you need in a single, compact package. "


Bad Ass!  I was hoping for more tubes, but this sure looks interesting. . .I would love one without the built in dac, at a cheaper price.  I have to say, that the adjustable gain, is going to make this a winner.  My Jotunheim/Mimby combo, might be heading for the classifieds. . .


----------



## Cho Worsh (Sep 13, 2019)

ufospls2 said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967
> 
> No info yet really. Kinda weird it has a built in DAC.
> 
> "The Liquid Gold X is a smaller version of Cavalli Audio’s most popular amp, the Liquid Gold. It is a fully balanced, differential front-end, solid state amplifier. In addition to the great analog sound of the original Liquid Gold, this amplifier includes a built-in fully balanced DAC section based on the AKM 4493 DAC.  It has two gain settings and features USB, Coaxial, and optical digital inputs, as well as balanced and unbalanced analog inputs. The Liquid Gold also introduces our new MCU based products with computerized control of all the amp features including turn on sequencing and DC offset detection, giving you nearly everything you need in a single, compact package. "



Having heard and loved the original Liquid Gold, I am definitely going to try one of these.


----------



## KG Jag

Interesting--much smaller than the original, which did not have a DAC.  Even given the reduced power, it is a bit of a surprise that it appears to use the LP casing.


----------



## mixman

Hopefully for the price this will better the THX 789 and maybe the LP?


----------



## Wes S

mixman said:


> Hopefully for the price this will better the THX 789 and maybe the LP?


Doubt it will be “better” than LP, because it cost more.  My guess is the increase in price from LP, has something to do with an added dac inside.  I imagine it will be a solid state compliment to the hybrid LP, with a dac.


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> Doubt it will be “better” than LP, because it cost more.  My guess is the increase in price from LP, has something to do with an added dac inside.  I imagine it will be a solid state compliment to the hybrid LP, with a dac.


Hopefully, @runeight would shed some light on the differences between the LP and LAuX... I mean beyond tube-hybrid vs. solid state, what are the other differences?


----------



## sahmen (Sep 14, 2019)

If the LP is modeled on the Liquid Crimson, and the Liquid Gold X is modeled exactly on the original LAU, as @runeight just mentioned, then one should expect them to sound different, with individual buyer preferences determining which one sounds "better."  Yes the DAC on the Liquid Gold X does introduce and "X"-factor (the pun can't be helped) that prevents the comparison (in performance and versatility) of the LGX to the LP, from being "apples to apples."  However, since the DAC in the LGX can be by-passed,  one could still do an AB comparison of the two in a Hybrid vs a Solid State shootout to find out which will come out as the sonically superior one.  Everything tells me that the result should not be pre-judged, and that the devil will be in the details.

The same goes for the "wild card" DAC on the LGX, which could either be a "killer" DAC for its price, or just a "filler" DAC, for all we know. The wise option is to withhold judgment, until one actually hears it.  Personally, I have never heard a @runeight DAC before, so I can't say anything for sure, but as an owner of an original Liquid Carbon v1, a Liquid Spark, and a Liquid Platinum, who is familiar with the quality of all three, my money is on the DAC coming out as "decent-to-excellent...," but there I go getting ahead of myself...

Fingers-crossed (with all the biases of the  "virtual collector" of Cavalli Amps that I am becoming, duly noted)

Only one thing is certain now:  my wallet is weeping, because it already knows it cannot resist the allure of the Liquid Gold X, even coming with a DAC that I might not need or ever use...(But again, let us not rush to judgment about that DAC... We may be in for another Cavalli-hit, which could make the coming Christmas even more Christmassy )


----------



## Odin412

sahmen said:


> but as an owner of an original Liquid Carbon v1, a Liquid Spark, and a Liquid Platinum, who is familiar with the quality of all three, my money is on the DAC coming out as "decent-to-excellent...," but there I go getting ahead of myself...



I too have the original Liquid Carbon and the Liquid Platinum (I sold the Liquid Spark to help pay for the Liquid Platinum) and I'm very much looking forward to the Liquid Gold X. I don't really need a DAC, but I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## runeight

Gents,  I made this informational post elsewhere, but now that we a thread here.....

This may answer questions that have been asked or may be asked.

1. The LAuX is exactly the original LAu, but obviously reduced to SMD sized components and lower power.
2. The power output is identical to the Platinum.
3. It uses the same DC power control as the LP. Don't use linear supplies as they may be destructive.
4. The analog inputs are the same as the LP - RCA and Bal. Obviously the additional input selection is the DAC.
5. The DAC doesn't have outputs to the external world.
6. The DAC selector button on the front cycles among the usual suspects, USB, COAX, OPTICAL.
7. You can completely ignore the DAC if you wish, but you might choose not to.
8. The DAC is not two Spark DACS put together, but a fully balanced design specifically for the LAuX.
9. As the announcement noted, this amp has an MCU on board. While this doesn't show much externally,
internally it does a better job of controlling the amp functions while monitoring its internal operational state.
10. For anyone who might be in EU, the MCU also incorporates the required feature of powering down
after 4 hours of no in put signal.
11. The board design is mine.
12. All amp electronic component specs are mine and cannot be changed without my permission.
13. Interface components are mutually agreed upon.

I'll be happy to answer other questions, if I can. Some I may have to defer.

This at least puts this info on this thread.


----------



## runeight

Zachik said:


> Hopefully, @runeight would shed some light on the differences between the LP and LAuX... I mean beyond tube-hybrid vs. solid state, what are the other differences?



The answer is both simple and hard. Sahmen's answer above captures most of it, so I'll mostly repeat.

The Crimson was single ended output, but since it had much higher rails could do 4-5W at 50R. The LAu, being balanced, could do about 9W into 50R. The LP, as you all know, is a balanced version of the Crimson. Not quite exactly, but exactly as possible when turning SE into Bal. The LAuX is exact copy except for slightly different gain settings to accommodate the more sensitive headphones.

These days, unless you're an HE6 fan, you don't really need this big power. Headphones are getting ever more sensitive, so sensitive in fact, that pretty soon amp designers won't be able to get the noise floor low enough to not be heard at no volume. I digress.....

Both LP and LAuX make about 3.6W into 50R. Their output stages are the same and are identical to the output stages of their predecessors. The real difference is in getting from input to output. The LAuX is SS all the way. The LP, has the triodes inserted in one key position in each half of each channel. Topologically they are very different, although both DC coupled front to back. The topology difference does make a difference, hence why the Crimson and Gold had different sound, but recognizable as Cavalli stuff. 

I think you will find that this happens here too. They will sound a little different, but they'll be recognizably Cavalli stuff. Which one you like or whether you like them both or hate them both really depends on you, as is almost always the case in the "where can I find the end all, finest, purest, sound and will I ever be able to stop the madness" headphone world of ours. 

I have to let you guys decide on LAuX DAC. That is, not for me to prejudice your own findings. But, it is in there.


----------



## Rattle

Hi Alex, anyway you can comment on the new Liquid Platinum DAC. Any info would be awesome, my LP amp needs company on it's little rack I bought just for it !


----------



## runeight

I think I can. Give me a day or so....


----------



## Zachik

runeight said:


> I have to let you guys decide on LAuX DAC. That is, not for me to prejudice your own findings. But, it is in there.





Rattle said:


> Hi Alex, anyway you can comment on the new Liquid Platinum DAC. Any info would be awesome, my LP amp needs company on it's little rack I bought just for it !


Alex - when you reply to @Rattle , can you also comment on WHY no DAC output from LAuX?!  
I mean, if the LAuX only comes with DAC, and since the LP did not - why not allow people who plan to stack them, to use the LAuX DAC for both?
I am seriously considering getting the LAuX in addition to my LP, and would have loved utilizing the LAuX DAC for the LP as well...


----------



## runeight

Answers to Rattle and Zachik.

The LP DAC  uses an AK4499 4ch Chip. It will, obviously, be balanced with the expected complement of ins and outs. It will also, obviously, be in the same type enclosure for stacking. 

As for LAuX and DAC output, I think this is a real estate issue. The rear  panel is pretty much consumed with all the jacking that is there now.

And, LP without a DAC, there is simply no room to put one in because of the tubes and the needed tube supplies. The LAuX, OTOH, has the room for a fairly big daughter board that holds the DAC. Should any of you grab the LAuX you will see how it is all arranged.


----------



## Rattle

I would imagine the stand alone unit would be better ? I guess we'll wait and see. Probably to early to say still ?


----------



## Zachik

runeight said:


> As for LAuX and DAC output, I think this is a real estate issue. The rear panel is pretty much consumed with all the jacking that is there now.


Disappointing... Thanks Alex for the explanation!


----------



## greenkiwi

What about having a 3.5mm out for the DAC?  Or mini XLR if it's a balanced dac?  That could be smaller.


----------



## Odin412

Does anyone know if the Liquid Gold X will use the same power supply as the current Liquid Platinum? That would make it easy to switch between the amps. Yes, 1st world problem, I know.


----------



## fortunate son (Nov 12, 2019)

LIquid Gold balanced amp/dac is apparently set to be available for sale December 13th. 

Click on Questions & Answers tab at:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=304&cp_id=30405&cs_id=3040505&p_id=38967&seq=1&format=2&res=1[/URL]

I tried to pre-order one from Monoprice to be sure that I get one of the first amps sold but I was unable to do so.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

What’s the power output compared to the LP on this new one?


----------



## KG Jag

^ As posted earlier, they are the same +/-.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Oh, I must’ve missed that. It might be better getting the LP with the new LP dac. And call it a day.


----------



## Hansotek

The Liquid Gold X is here. Ask me anything.


----------



## KaiserTK

Hansotek said:


> The Liquid Gold X is here. Ask me anything.



1. What is your opinion on the integrated DAC?
2. Compared to directly outputting from the Hugo2, how is the sound?
3. If you’ve had a chance, how is it compared to the original LG?

Thanks, and look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Wes S

Hansotek said:


> The Liquid Gold X is here. Ask me anything.


Sound compared to Liquid Platinum?


----------



## sahmen

Hansotek said:


> The Liquid Gold X is here. Ask me anything.


To second others, I would also like to learn how it compares with the original Liquid Gold, and to the Liquid Platinum, with and/or without the DAC, but I'd also like to know when we should expect your full review of the unit, assuming you're doing one.


----------



## Hansotek

sahmen said:


> To second others, I would also like to learn how it compares with the original Liquid Gold, and to the Liquid Platinum, with and/or without the DAC, but I'd also like to know when we should expect your full review of the unit, assuming you're doing one.



I will be, yes. Questions noted. I’m gathering impressions and will do my best to answer!


----------



## Odin412

Hansotek said:


> The Liquid Gold X is here. Ask me anything.



Does it use the same external power supply as the Liquid Platinum? Same physical size?


----------



## runeight

Odin412 said:


> Does it use the same external power supply as the Liquid Platinum? Same physical size?



Yes.


----------



## LCMusicLover

runeight said:


> Answers to Rattle and Zachik.
> 
> The LP DAC  uses an AK4499 4ch Chip. It will, obviously, be balanced with the expected complement of ins and outs. It will also, obviously, be in the same type enclosure for stacking.
> 
> ...


@runeight -- Might want to ping the Monoprice folks regarding this part of the description:


> ...this amplifier includes a built-in fully balanced DAC section based on the AKM 4493 DAC.


https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967#descriptionTab


----------



## Odin412

runeight said:


> Yes.



Excellent! I've been dreaming of a Liquid Gold since I first heard it several years back and soon I will get to have one!


----------



## Hansotek

KaiserTK said:


> 1. What is your opinion on the integrated DAC?
> 2. Compared to directly outputting from the Hugo2, how is the sound?
> 3. If you’ve had a chance, how is it compared to the original LG?
> 
> Thanks, and look forward to your impressions!



1. First listen to the integrated DAC was impressive. Is it as good as using the Hugo 2 as a DAC for the LauX? No - the Hugo 2 is the better DAC, but that would be a somewhat realistic expectation. The better question is: "If I was using the LauX's built in DAC, could I justify dropping another $2,400 on a Hugo 2 to use as my DAC for the LauX?" To that I would say, probably not. 

2. I have not compared the direct outputs yet, but I will. That is a good question. I usually don't drive headphones directly from the Hugo 2. I can definitely tell you, before direct comparison, that the LauX has more musicality/personality than the Hugo 2 direct. I tend to prefer the "oomph" and musicality a dedicated amplifier provides relative to the Hugo 2's direct output, as a personal preference. I will A/B and let you know what I find.

3. Unfortunately, I don't have the original Lau, and it's been a while since I have heard one now. This thing absolutely crushes for the price though.


----------



## Rattle

runeight said:


> Yes.



where can we get another external power supply for the liquid platinum ? The one 1 have squeals like a piggy and is really annoying. My only complaint.


----------



## Zachik

Hansotek said:


> This thing absolutely crushes for the price


I was afraid you'll say that...


----------



## Rattle

Hansotek said:


> 1. First listen to the integrated DAC was impressive. Is it as good as using the Hugo 2 as a DAC for the LauX? No - the Hugo 2 is the better DAC, but that would be a somewhat realistic expectation. The better question is: "If I was using the LauX's built in DAC, could I justify dropping another $2,400 on a Hugo 2 to use as my DAC for the LauX?" To that I would say, probably not.
> 
> 2. I have not compared the direct outputs yet, but I will. That is a good question. I usually don't drive headphones directly from the Hugo 2. I can definitely tell you, before direct comparison, that the LauX has more musicality/personality than the Hugo 2 direct. I tend to prefer the "oomph" and musicality a dedicated amplifier provides relative to the Hugo 2's direct output, as a personal preference. I will A/B and let you know what I find.
> 
> 3. Unfortunately, I don't have the original Lau, and it's been a while since I have heard one now. This thing absolutely crushes for the price though.



Any comments on heat or gain ? How's the pot any issues ?


----------



## Hansotek

Rattle said:


> Any comments on heat or gain ? How's the pot any issues ?



No issues with the pot. Not as sensitive as the Platinum for volume.

Drives the HE6 just fine on high gain. Plenty of play with more sensitive stuff on low gain. 

Runs warm, but nowhere near as hot as the original Lau.


----------



## Wes S

Any comparison to the Liquid Platinum?


----------



## runeight

Rattle said:


> where can we get another external power supply for the liquid platinum ? The one 1 have squeals like a piggy and is really annoying. My only complaint.



Yes, I can help with that. PM me.

First time I've heard about one squealing. The manuf may ask for it  back, if you are willing, to check it out.


----------



## runeight

LCMusicLover said:


> @runeight -- Might want to ping the Monoprice folks regarding this part of the description:
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967#descriptionTab



Thanks. I will contact them.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 23, 2019)

Anyone had a chance to compare the Liquid Gold to the Liquid Platinum?  I would love to read your thoughts, or even first impressions.  Thanks!


----------



## Odin412

Wes S said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare the Liquid Gold to the Liquid Platinum?  I would love to read your thoughts, or even first impressions.  Thanks!



Same here - that's a comparison that I am looking forward to reading.


----------



## Hansotek

Wes S said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare the Liquid Gold to the Liquid Platinum?  I would love to read your thoughts, or even first impressions.  Thanks!



Working on it. The LauX is still burning in.


----------



## Wes S

Hansotek said:


> Working on it. The LauX is still burning in.


Awesome!


----------



## geoffalter11

Monoprice website is saying 2.5.20 ETA. Earlier in this thread I read mid December.  That is another 6 weeks... my neurotic mind will be doing circles waiting...


----------



## geoffalter11

runeight said:


> Answers to Rattle and Zachik.
> 
> The LP DAC  uses an AK4499 4ch Chip. It will, obviously, be balanced with the expected complement of ins and outs. It will also, obviously, be in the same type enclosure for stacking.
> 
> ...


Although I don't need a DAC, I am certainly happy to get an LAuX with one.  Perhaps it will outclass my Vinshine R2R Reference.  Win win! Super Excited to get one.


----------



## sahmen

@runeight ,  Will. the LauX also sport the same AK4499 4ch Chip, that is on the LP DAC?  If not, then what are the differences between the two Dac chips?  Will the implementation of the DAC on the LauX equip it with SQ performance capabilities that compare favorably with those of the LP DAC?


----------



## runeight

sahmen said:


> @runeight ,  Will. the LauX also sport the same AK4499 4ch Chip, that is on the LP DAC?  If not, then what are the differences between the two Dac chips?  Will the implementation of the DAC on the LauX equip it with SQ performance capabilities that compare favorably with those of the LP DAC?



Good question.

There has been some confusion on the DAC chips due to a typo or error somewhere in the data stream. Here is the AKM DAC part for each of the new products.

Spark DAC 1pc 2ch AK4493EQ Running single Ended

Gold X DAC 1pc 2ch AK4493EQ Running Balanced

Platinum DAC 1pc 4ch AK4499EQ Running Balanced


----------



## Zachik

runeight said:


> Gold X DAC 1pc 2ch AK4493EQ Running Balanced


If only it had line-out to feed the LP... 
(I saw your explanation about no room on back panel for the extra RCA pair, but one can still complain )


----------



## greenkiwi

What about having a single 1/8 inch stereo jack?  That wouldn't take much space, people could use an adapter to get it into something else.


----------



## KG Jag (Dec 30, 2019)

Headphones that are typically used with an $1,000 and up headphone amp are terminated with a 4 bin balanced or 1/4" unbalanced connection.

Even the original and much larger Liquid Gold did not have a 1/8" jack.  In addition to the 4 pin balanced connection, It had two other jacks that were double duty.  You could use them together for left and right channel 3 pin balanced connections.  You could also use them as 1/4" unbalanced, with one being for headphones requiring low power and the other for those which demanded high power.


----------



## Zachik

greenkiwi said:


> What about having a single 1/8 inch stereo jack?  That wouldn't take much space, people could use an adapter to get it into something else.





KG Jag said:


> Headphones that are typically used with an $1,000 and up headphone amp are terminated with a 4 bin balanced or 1/4" unbalanced connection.
> 
> Even the original and much larger Liquid Gold did not have a 1/8" jack.  In addition to the 4 pin balanced connection, It had two other jacks that were double duty.  You could use them together for left and right channel 3 pin balanced connections.  You could also use them as 1/4" unbalanced, with one being for headphones requiring low power and the other for those which demanded high power.



I believe @greenkiwi was responding to my complaint about not having a line out from internal DAC to feed other amps. Nobody wants 1/8" headphone Jack


----------



## greenkiwi

@Zachik -- exactly.  Sorry, I should have quoted for more context.  I was thinking that one could place an 1/8" jack on the back to allow the line out from the DAC to be exposed and used by other devices, such as the LP.


----------



## Zachik

greenkiwi said:


> @Zachik -- exactly.  Sorry, I should have quoted for more context.  I was thinking that one could place an 1/8" jack on the back to allow the line out from the DAC to be exposed and used by other devices, such as the LP.


Unfortunately, looks like the design is already frozen, so unlikely we see that...
Honestly, I have a very good DAC, so would rather pay $200 less and get a Liquid Gold without a DAC at all.


----------



## sahmen

Zachik said:


> Unfortunately, looks like the design is already frozen, so unlikely we see that...
> Honestly, I have a very good DAC, so would rather pay $200 less and get a Liquid Gold without a DAC at all.



Well judging from the price fluctuations of the LP on the market, I bet if you're willing to wait it out a few months, the price of the LauX too might drop to $200 less than retail at some point, especially if you're willing to buy it open box of B-stock from Monoprice. It would still come with a superfluous DAC, but I bet that wouldn't matter to you any longer at that price.

At any rate this is the strategy I might adopt toward the LauX myself, unless something in the initial reviews make it an urgent early adopter buy. I do not expect that to happen since I have the LP to hold me over while I wait.


----------



## Zachik

sahmen said:


> Well judging from the price fluctuations of the LP on the market, I bet if you're willing to wait it out a few months, the price of the LauX too might drop to $200 less than retail at some point, especially *if you're willing to buy it open box of B-stock from Monoprice.* It would still come with a superfluous DAC, but I bet that wouldn't matter to you any longer at that price.


After couple horror stories I have read, I HIGHLY recommend NOT buying open box from Monoprice!
People literally got broken DOA units from their open-box sale...


----------



## sahmen (Jan 1, 2020)

Zachik said:


> After couple horror stories I have read, I HIGHLY recommend NOT buying open box from Monoprice!
> People literally got broken DOA units from their open-box sale...



Okay, now that is seriously concerning, I agree. That also seems to imply that Monoprice customer service is not among the most responsive or responsible in audio-land, is that also correct?

The "open box" option should be off the table then. Definitely not worth risking that,


----------



## greenkiwi

Zachik said:


> Unfortunately, looks like the design is already frozen, so unlikely we see that...
> Honestly, I have a very good DAC, so would rather pay $200 less and get a Liquid Gold without a DAC at all.


I completely agree on this one...


----------



## Cho Worsh (Jul 17, 2022)

geoffalter11 said:


> Monoprice website is saying 2.5.20 ETA. Earlier in this thread I read mid December.  That is another 6 weeks... my neurotic mind will be doing circles waiting...


I was ready to buy this thing. So glad it was delayed which led to my buying another amp that I love.


----------



## Inoculator

Cho Worsh said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> ETA now March 30, 2020 per Monoprice website.
> 
> ...



the Liquid Platinum DAC was pushed back to that date as well...I worry it is some sort of default. I am eager to snag the DAC, hoping it and the Liquid Gold are on track for April!


----------



## geoffalter11

Cho Worsh said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> ETA now March 30, 2020 per Monoprice website.
> 
> ...


Yeah saw that.  I couldn't wait any longer and bought a Pathos Aurium. Patience isn't one of my virtues.


----------



## Zachik

geoffalter11 said:


> Patience isn't one of my virtues.


Spoken like a true audiophile!!


----------



## geoffalter11

Zachik said:


> Spoken like a true audiophile!!


Haha. So true


----------



## Slim1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

geoffalter11 said:


> Yeah saw that.  I couldn't wait any longer and bought a Pathos Aurium. Patience isn't one of my virtues.


That's a very good amp. I owed one briefly. Even though it's a hybrid, it lack a little drive compared to solid state amps. I have the Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0 and it has similar tone to the Pathos Aurium but with better dynamics and punch.


----------



## geoffalter11

Slim1970 said:


> That's a very good amp. I owed one briefly. Even though it's a hybrid, it lack a little drive compared to solid state amps. I have the Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0 and it has similar tone to the Pathos Aurium but with better dynamics and punch.


That is interesting. I love The Aurium. It is a sweet sounding amp. It isn’t super powerful, but drives everything I have with aplomb. I will most likely get the LAuX at some point. Do you think the original Liquid Carbon or 2.0 sound different to the Drop version?


----------



## Slim1970

geoffalter11 said:


> That is interesting. I love The Aurium. It is a sweet sounding amp. It isn’t super powerful, but drives everything I have with aplomb. I will most likely get the LAuX at some point. Do you think the original Liquid Carbon or 2.0 sound different to the Drop version?


Haven't heard the Drop version, but looking at the spec sheet everything leads me to believe they should sound similar. I like and prefer the footprint of the original LC/2.0 over the Drop version. I heard the original LAu with the LCD-4 and ZMF Verite at a meet and it's a beast of an amp. The LAu is a little to warm sounding for my taste. It's very tube like in its sound presentation with details galore and I'm wondering if the LAuX will sound similar. If so, if you like tube-like warmth but with more detail and dynamics then the LAuX should be right up everyones alley.


----------



## Wes S

Slim1970 said:


> Haven't heard the Drop version, but looking at the spec sheet everything leads me to believe they should sound similar. I like and prefer the footprint of the original LC/2.0 over the Drop version. I heard the original LAu with the LCD-4 and ZMF Verite at a meet and it's a beast of an amp. The LAu is a little to warm sounding for my taste. It's very tube like in its sound presentation with details galore and I'm wondering if the LAuX will sound similar. If so, if you like tube-like warmth but with more detail and dynamics then the LAuX should be right up everyones alley.


"tube-like warmth but with more detail and dynamics", that is exactly what I like.  Now I am even more interested in this amp. Thanks for that info!


----------



## Odin412

Wes S said:


> "tube-like warmth but with more detail and dynamics", that is exactly what I like.  Now I am even more interested in this amp. Thanks for that info!



I remember that the original Liquid Gold has the trademark liquid Cavalli midrange, but it's been a while since I listened to one and I'm looking forward to hearing the Monoprice version. Hopefully Monoprice will be at CanJam SoCal later this year.


----------



## geoffalter11

Odin412 said:


> I remember that the original Liquid Gold has the trademark liquid Cavalli midrange, but it's been a while since I listened to one and I'm looking forward to hearing the Monoprice version. Hopefully Monoprice will be at CanJam SoCal later this year.


I really want to hear it as well.  Perhaps I will love the DAC too. Curious why the date keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## buffalomatt

The fact that CNY kept getting extended due to Coronavirus plus any factory workers returning from their home towns will be put into 14 day quarantine might be causing this delay. Even if the new products were completed before CNY, no one has been at the factory to pack the container and bring it to port. Just a guess though...


----------



## geoffalter11

buffalomatt said:


> The fact that CNY kept getting extended due to Coronavirus plus any factory workers returning from their home towns will be put into 14 day quarantine might be causing this delay. Even if the new products were completed before CNY, no one has been at the factory to pack the container and bring it to port. Just a guess though...


Hadn't considered coronavirus as the driving force for the delays. Make sense...


----------



## Benny-x

runeight said:


> Gents,  I made this informational post elsewhere, but now that we a thread here.....
> 
> This may answer questions that have been asked or may be asked.
> 
> ...


So, my LAu final edition has now been miniaturized and mass commercialized? And the compact design saves space and costs ~1/6th the $3500 price from previous model. This is a tough one to take in...


----------



## Zachik

Benny-x said:


> So, my LAu final edition has now been miniaturized and mass commercialized? And the compact design saves space and *costs ~1/6th the $3500 price from previous model*.


Wouldn't 1/6th the $3500 price = ~$600 ?  
or are you deducting the perceived value / price of the built-in DAC?


----------



## Benny-x

Zachik said:


> Wouldn't 1/6th the $3500 price = ~$600 ?
> or are you deducting the perceived value / price of the built-in DAC?


Abashedly, I didn't even know how much it cost. I never opened the link and just spitballed it based on the price of the Monoprice Liquid Platinum. 

So it's $1000, which makes me feel slightly better than $600, but I'm still surprised that the actual designer is right here "in the flesh" saying "it's exactly the same, just miniaturized for SMD and with lower total output power, which is mostly irrelevant for modern headphones outside the HE-6".


----------



## Zachik

Benny-x said:


> miniaturized for SMD


In many cases, the surface mounted components sound a little bit different... MANY believe the original Cavalli Carbon and Crimson sound better than the Massdrop and Monoprice later iterations!



Benny-x said:


> lower total output power


Speaking of power - the originals' built-in power circuits are very likely much better than the Massdrop / Monoprice external power supplies!

So... as much as I feel your pain - I *suspect* your amp is a little better than the new Monoprice iteration. (maybe not 3.5x better, but that is how this hobby works... )


----------



## wasupdog

I've been watching this for a while.  Delayed until June 2 now.


----------



## stimuz

Benny-x said:


> Abashedly, I didn't even know how much it cost. I never opened the link and just spitballed it based on the price of the Monoprice Liquid Platinum.
> 
> So it's $1000, which makes me feel slightly better than $600, but I'm still surprised that the actual designer is right here "in the flesh" saying "it's exactly the same, just miniaturized for SMD and with lower total output power, which is mostly irrelevant for modern headphones outside the HE-6".



All the older stuff looks cooler too


----------



## Wes S

wasupdog said:


> I've been watching this for a while.  Delayed until June 2 now.


Bummer!!


----------



## Benny-x (Feb 18, 2020)

Zachik said:


> In many cases, the surface mounted components sound a little bit different... MANY believe the original Cavalli Carbon and Crimson sound better than the Massdrop and Monoprice later iterations!
> 
> 
> Speaking of power - the originals' built-in power circuits are very likely much better than the Massdrop / Monoprice external power supplies!
> ...


I'm hoping all that's true, to make myself feel better~ Hopefully there haven't been any updates that now make the new one better than the old one...

It's really turned into such an interesting situation for Cavalli. They went from mostly boutique, to a little more commercialized, to somewhat commercial, and then closed up shop and everyone lost their lifetime warranties. Now, they're coming back with a vengence via Drop + Monoprice and the significantly cheaper pricing.

I wish i could have a listen to all the Drop & Monoprice clones beside their original counter parts, to see how they compare. It is an interesting situation and I've never seen it elsewhere.



stimuz said:


> All the older stuff looks cooler too


Yeah, looks wise I'd still go after the original version. The new Drop ones aren't terrible looking though, all the same.

I'm not a HUGE fan of the white lettering on my LAu Final Edition, I prefer the original blacked out one. But the case work and craftsmanship is fantastic and I'm more than happy I was able to get one in excellent condition right after the axe came down. That was a very lucky deal whilst buying a DAC where the seller also said on a whim "hey, I'm also selling my LAu, are you interested? I could make a killer deal".

Always lucky to inquire if sellers have anything else on the go when you're making a purchase.


----------



## Zachik

Benny-x said:


> I'm hoping all that's true, to make myself feel better~ Hopefully there haven't been any updates that now make the new one better than the old one...
> 
> It's really turned into such an interesting situation for Cavalli. They went from mostly boutique, to a little more commercialized, to somewhat commercial, and then closed up shop and everyone lost their lifetime warranties. Now, they're coming back with a vengence via Drop + Monoprice and the significantly cheaper pricing.
> 
> ...


If you decide to sell and offer a killer deal - PM me


----------



## Benny-x

Zachik said:


> If you decide to sell and offer a killer deal - PM me


Haha, I'll remember that. I don't see this gem leaving the stable, the power on sequence alone makes it a keeper


----------



## geoffalter11

monoprice now has the Liquid Gold's ETA as May 28th.  Is this due to Coronavirus?


----------



## heliosphann

Benny-x said:


> Haha, I'll remember that. I don't see this gem leaving the stable, the power on sequence alone makes it a keeper



I know, right? Triforce of power!


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> I know, right? Triforce of power!


How does the liquid gold compare to the Crimson?
One cannot have too many Cavalli amps!


----------



## Zachik

Or Glenn amps for that matter!


----------



## heliosphann

Zachik said:


> How does the liquid gold compare to the Crimson?
> One cannot have too many Cavalli amps!



Crimson feels a little more neutral or uncolored vs the Gold. It's got a very clean pristine sound where the Lau sounds a little more sexy and smooth. Super technical there, I know...


----------



## sahmen

Hansotek said:


> Working on it. The LauX is still burning in.



@Hansotek :  I've been waiting for some word from you about your impressions of the LauX, or even a review, since this post from December 24th. Given the time that has elapsed since that post, I am sure burn-in and auditioning preoccupations are, most likely,  no longer an issue, so if you could be so kind as to provide some kind of "sneak preview" of your impressions, or your upcoming review, I am sure it would be highly appreciated, and not just by me. I'm not attempting to be inconsiderate, or a smarta**, in case you have been distracted by other, more serious, preoccupations (and if that is indeed the case, then I'd rather opt not to bother you with such a demand at this time). I just thought I should come out and ask now, as I have been waiting since December 24th.


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> Crimson feels a little more neutral or uncolored vs the Gold. It's got a very clean pristine sound where the Lau sounds a little more sexy and smooth. Super technical there, I know...


Well, hopefully by now you know who to contact first when you have something good for sale...


----------



## Hansotek

sahmen said:


> @Hansotek :  I've been waiting for some word from you about your impressions of the LauX, or even a review, since this post from December 24th. Given the time that has elapsed since that post, I am sure burn-in and auditioning preoccupations are, most likely,  no longer an issue, so if you could be so kind as to provide some kind of "sneak preview" of your impressions, or your upcoming review, I am sure it would be highly appreciated, and not just by me. I'm not attempting to be inconsiderate, or a smarta**, in case you have been distracted by other, more serious, preoccupations (and if that is indeed the case, then I'd rather opt not to bother you with such a demand at this time). I just thought I should come out and ask now, as I have been waiting since December 24th.



Sorry, I got completely sidelined with work, but I have been progressively gathering impressions the whole time. I pulled most of the review together last weekend, after returning from my company's annual conference, which pretty much wiped out all my free time in January and February this year.

*With that being said...* the review is almost done, and it may end up being be my longest review, once all is said and done. Still, you and others have been waiting patiently, especially (@runeight), so I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for some impressions.

I know there is a lot of curiosity about how it compares to the Platinum. The differences really stood out with the always stubborn HE-6se. Here's an excerpt from my upcoming review:
_
"Comparing against the Monoprice Monolith Liquid Platinum with the classic hard-to-drive choice, the Hifiman HE-6se, showcased the differences between the amplifiers quite clearly. Given the popularity of the Liquid Platinum, this likely offers the best lens into the Liquid Gold X’s sound for many listeners.

Listening to “Piggy (Nothing Can Stop Me Now)” from Nine Inch Nails’ classic The Downward Spiral revealed several spots where the Gold X surpassed the Platinum. The most noticeable difference came in terms of the bass delivery. With the Gold X, each kick drum landed with a thunderous blast that rattled my eardrums. Switching back to the Platinum, the kick drum registered with a modest “thwack”, registering only a fraction of the power.

Another difference I found was the depth layering. As the keyboard enters in the second verse, the Gold X places it at a pinpoint distance behind the other instruments, creating a real sense of magic. The Platinum’s placement is much hazier and generally flattened, in comparison. The same sounds are present, but their definition and placement just comes off as just a little sloppy when put in direct comparison against the Gold X.

The third and most obvious difference in comparing the two with the demanding HE-6se shows in the upper midrange and treble, where the Gold X keeps a firm grip of control. The Platinum comes off as thinner, splashier and uncontrolled, pitted against the Gold X’s iron grip. This, combined with the greater impact and presence on the low end, causes the Gold X to come off as a bit warmer overall. But if one dives just a little bit deeper and analyzes the sound, the reality is, the Gold X is in much firmer command of the driver, delivering a more even and accurate response."
_


----------



## Zachik

Hansotek said:


> Sorry, I got completely sidelined with work, but I have been progressively gathering impressions the whole time. I pulled most of the review together last weekend, after returning from my company's annual conference, which pretty much wiped out all my free time in January and February this year.
> 
> *With that being said...* the review is almost done, and it may end up being be my longest review, once all is said and done. Still, you and others have been waiting patiently, especially (@runeight), so I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for some impressions.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave for the impressions!
Couple quick questions:
1. Which tubes did you use with the LP in your comparisons? That would have effect on Bass (and other characteristics)...
2. Did you use other headphones? Any of the ZMF headphones (Verite/Atticus/Aeolus)? How about easier to drive planars (HEXv2, etc.)? 
3. Do you have as part of your review comparison to the original Cavalli Liquid Gold?

Thanks,
Zachi.


----------



## sahmen

Hansotek said:


> Sorry, I got completely sidelined with work, but I have been progressively gathering impressions the whole time. I pulled most of the review together last weekend, after returning from my company's annual conference, which pretty much wiped out all my free time in January and February this year.
> 
> *With that being said...* the review is almost done, and it may end up being be my longest review, once all is said and done. Still, you and others have been waiting patiently, especially (@runeight), so I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for some impressions.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Hansotek  for these early impressions. I'm really heartened that you used the He-6SE in this comparison, as that also gives me some sense as to how the LauX might fare with the Hifiman Susvara, which I am interested in. I am particularly intrigued by what you're calling the "iron grip" of the LauX in cases where the LP seems to come up short. The only thing I can think of that is not thanking you at the moment is my wallet, which is already bemoaning the impact the LauX would have on it, come June, but it will get used to it, as it always does,  Needless to say, I can't wait to read the full review itself, as there are several other things about the LauX that I am curious about, one of them being how it fares with the on-board DAC in play, and how it does when the DAC is bypassed.

As for my LP, I am going to have to find some alternative work for it to do somewhere else in the house when it gets replaced by the LauX, as I would like to keep it (the LP) too in the stable.

Thanks again for the work you have done reviewing all these Cavalli amps.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 5, 2020)

Hansotek said:


> Sorry, I got completely sidelined with work, but I have been progressively gathering impressions the whole time. I pulled most of the review together last weekend, after returning from my company's annual conference, which pretty much wiped out all my free time in January and February this year.
> 
> *With that being said...* the review is almost done, and it may end up being be my longest review, once all is said and done. Still, you and others have been waiting patiently, especially (@runeight), so I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for some impressions.
> 
> ...


Nice!  Thanks for the impressions!  Time to start saving for the Gold X, as I have to have it now, after reading that. I take it this comparison to the LP is with the stock tubes?


----------



## Hansotek

Wes S said:


> Nice!  Thanks for the impressions!  Time to start saving for the Gold X, as I have to have it now, after reading that. I take it this comparison to the LP is with the stock tubes?



I had a pair of early 60's Miniwatt 188CCs in there for this particular comparison (there is additional commentary which has been omitted in the context of this post, but will appear in the full review). 

I wanted to push the platinum up as close as it could get to the Gold X - it still doesn't quite make it, even with these super tubes - at least with more challenging headphones. With easy to dive headphones, top tier tubes even the playing field a lot more. Again, this was a 350 word excerpt from a nearly 2,000 word review.


----------



## Hansotek

Zachik said:


> Thanks Dave for the impressions!
> Couple quick questions:
> 1. Which tubes did you use with the LP in your comparisons? That would have effect on Bass (and other characteristics)...
> 2. Did you use other headphones? Any of the ZMF headphones (Verite/Atticus/Aeolus)? How about easier to drive planars (HEXv2, etc.)?
> ...



I'll answer all of these in the full review.


----------



## Wes S (Mar 5, 2020)

Hansotek said:


> I had a pair of early 60's Miniwatt 188CCs in there for this particular comparison (there is additional commentary which has been omitted in the context of this post, but will appear in the full review).
> 
> I wanted to push the platinum up as close as it could get to the Gold X - it still doesn't quite make it, even with these super tubes - at least with more challenging headphones. With easy to dive headphones, top tier tubes even the playing field a lot more. Again, this was a 350 word excerpt from a nearly 2,000 word review.


Thanks man!  That is exactly what I wanted to know.  I am glad that you actually used some top tier tubes, as tubes do make a difference, and I really can't wait to read the full review.


----------



## NightPhotograph

Hansotek said:


> I'll answer all of these in the full review.


Can you please compare it to THX AAA 789 too?
Cheers


----------



## Wes S

NightPhotograph said:


> Can you please compare it to THX AAA 789 too?
> Cheers


I have a feeling the Liquid Gold, is going to blow the 789 out of the water, but that is just me.


----------



## Slim1970

Wes S said:


> I have a feeling the Liquid Gold, is going to blow the 789 out of the water, but that is just me.


It’ll definitely be different tone wise. From what I’ve been reading about THX amps they are clean, detailed and neutral. Cavalli amps are warm, detailed, musical and organic sounding. I would love to hear this amp when it comes out. But it will come down to a matter of taste in the end on which one to buy.


----------



## mixman

Wes S said:


> I have a feeling the Liquid Gold, is going to blow the 789 out of the water, but that is just me.


Well the LP definitely doesn't "blow the 789 out the water", not even close, if it did I would still have it!


----------



## Wes S

Slim1970 said:


> It’ll definitely be different tone wise. From what I’ve been reading about THX amps they are clean, detailed and neutral. Cavalli amps are warm, detailed, musical and organic sounding. I would love to hear this amp when it comes out. But it will come down to a matter of taste in the end on which one to buy.


This is true.  I will be buying the Liquid Gold, that second it is available.


----------



## Hansotek

NightPhotograph said:


> Can you please compare it to THX AAA 789 too?
> Cheers



I don't have one here to compare, but I'm pretty familiar with the sound. As @Slim1970 said above, they are pretty much polar opposites when it comes to tonality. 

The THX789 is what I would call "clean, crispy and solid-state-ey without being annoying... with an emphasis on neutrality and articulation" in contrast, the Liquid Gold X is "smooth, tubey and musical with an emphasis on detail, imaging, transparency and realism."

In a comparison analogous to headphones, the THX-789 would be more of a Utopia/HD800/HD600/K702/SR-009 headphone, whereas the Liquid Gold more of a Abyss/LCD-4/Atticus/SR-007. Obviously, the net effect is lower with amplification, but I think you get where I'm going.


----------



## NightPhotograph

Hansotek said:


> I don't have one here to compare, but I'm pretty familiar with the sound. As @Slim1970 said above, they are pretty much polar opposites when it comes to tonality.
> 
> The THX789 is what I would call "clean, crispy and solid-state-ey without being annoying... with an emphasis on neutrality and articulation" in contrast, the Liquid Gold X is "smooth, tubey and musical with an emphasis on detail, imaging, transparency and realism."
> 
> In a comparison analogous to headphones, the THX-789 would be more of a Utopia/HD800/HD600/K702/SR-009 headphone, whereas the Liquid Gold more of a Abyss/LCD-4/Atticus/SR-007. Obviously, the net effect is lower with amplification, but I think you get where I'm going.


Thank you very much for your response. The problem is I’ve never heard ALEX Cavalli’s original amps but my experience with Massdrop Liquid Carbon X was terrible. It didn’t sound right with any of my headphones (HE-560, E-MU Teak, & HD 800S). Even my HD 800S feels like a closed back headphone with little to no instrument separation! To my ear, it has so much high bass that bleeds to the mids and does’t even give room to mid bass and sub bass to shine. So practically, no articulations. That’s why I’m on a hunt for a new amp. I was almost certain that I’d get THX AAA 789 this time but found out about Gold X which made me pause . 
It seems that Crimson, Gold, and Glass created a cult in the audiophile world so I’m also curious to see what was the buzz about but as I said, Liquid Carbon X left a lot to be desired. 
Any more feedback would be highly appreciated


----------



## Odin412

NightPhotograph said:


> Thank you very much for your response. The problem is I’ve never heard ALEX Cavalli’s original amps but my experience with Massdrop Liquid Carbon X was terrible. It didn’t sound right with any of my headphones (HE-560, E-MU Teak, & HD 800S). Even my HD 800S feels like a closed back headphone with little to no instrument separation! To my ear, it has so much high bass that bleeds to the mids and does’t even give room to mid bass and sub bass to shine. So practically, no articulations. That’s why I’m on a hunt for a new amp. I was almost certain that I’d get THX AAA 789 this time but found out about Gold X which made me pause .
> It seems that Crimson, Gold, and Glass created a cult in the audiophile world so I’m also curious to see what was the buzz about but as I said, Liquid Carbon X left a lot to be desired.
> Any more feedback would be highly appreciated



I haven't heard the Massdrop Liquid Carbon X, but I have the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon and I assume the sound signature is very similar. To my ears, the Liquid Carbon captures a lot of the Cavalli magic, with a liquid midrange and great musicality (I also have the Monoprice Liquid Platinum, which I also love)​. If you didn't like the Liquid Carbon X you may not like the sound of the Liquid Gold X either, and something along the lines of a THX AAA amp may be more to your taste. There are no right and wrong answers here, it's more a matter of personal taste. For me, the Cavalli sound is just what I like.​​


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Odin412 said:


> I haven't heard the
> Massdrop Liquid Carbon X, but I have the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon and I assume the sound signature is very similar. To my ears, the Liquid Carbon captures a lot of the Cavalli magic, with a liquid midrange and great musicality
> (I also have the Monoprice Liquid Platinum, which I also love)
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this.

Any amp designed by Cavalli is pretty much going to be the polar opposite of that hyper-neutral, ultra-low-distortion type of sound signature that the THX stuff is all about.

So if you find that you really like the way a Cavalli amp sounds, then all of the hyper-neutral type amps probably aren't going to be your cup o' tea, and vise versa.

As for myself, like many others here, I started out thinking that Schiit gear was about as good as it got.  Then I tried the CTH and LCX, and, uh.... let's just say that I think Alex's 'secret sauce' tastes *delicious!* 






And I can't wait to try the Liquid Gold X next!!


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone seen a comparison of LP and the Ifi Ican Pro somewhere?


----------



## NightPhotograph

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with me. I always thought Massdrop screwed up with Liquid Carbon and the original was way better. From what I understood from your comments this is not the case and it’s quite similar to the original‘s sound signature. Since I really dislike how my Massdrop Carbon Liquid sounds, I guess I’m better off placing an order for THX AAA. 
Cheers


----------



## sahmen (Mar 16, 2020)

NightPhotograph said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with me. I always thought Massdrop screwed up with Liquid Carbon and the original was way better. From what I understood from your comments this is not the case and it’s quite similar to the original‘s sound signature. Since I really dislike how my Massdrop Carbon Liquid sounds, I guess I’m better off placing an order for THX AAA.
> Cheers



Well, not so fast. Here's a different opinion.  I have the original Liquid Carbon V1, and I have never heard the Massdrop version.  But someone who has heard both mentioned something resembling exactly what you suspected : namely, not only that the V1 and the Massdrop version do not sound exactly the same, but also that he definitely preferred th V1 to the point where he could not stand the Massdrop version. To me. that wasn't surprising, at least, not anymore surprising than hearing that the Liquid Platinum does not sound the same as the Liquid Crimson upon which it is based, or that the Liquid Gold X will not sound exactly the same as the original Lau. 

People often argue that the original versions and their subsequent Massdrop/Monoprice clones often share the same house sound and sound somewhat alike, in spite of the difference.  That seems to console many owners of the Monoprice or Massdrop cloned versions, assuring them that they're close enough to the original to be worth the coin, and hence buyers can pat themselves on the back, when they get them, and congratulate themselves for having got a good deal.  Now there is absolutely nothing wrong with liking one's Massdrop or Monoprice Cavalli clone amp, mind you.  I love my Liquid Platinum to kingdom come, and it has still not stopped amazing me. I also think I might get the Liquid Gold X, although not immediately upon its release, although I have never heard the either the original Liquid Crimson before, nor the original Lau, for that matter.  The crucial question here is whether I would love my LP as much as I do, if I also had a Liquid Crimson, or if I had listened long enough to a Liquid Crimson to become familiar with its sq or used to it.

I cannot necessarily answer that question in the positive either, until I have actually compared the SQ of an original L Crimson with that of my Liquid Platinum.  Ironically, I get the impression that it is the very less than perfect resemblance between the SQ of the Liquid Carbon V1 and the Massdrop version which the enthusiast I mentioned above who had heard them both was finding to be off putting.  For him, it was as if the Massdrop version was trying too hard to be something it wasn't (the original) .  Maybe if I had the original Liquid Crimson, I might react the same way about the LP, or maybe I might not, and ditto for the Lau/LauX comparison.

The point of this long rant is that we are in a world of deeply subjective preferences, and differences in performance results that depend on the synergy between different, competing, components, and that you can never be completely sure what you would or would not like until you have all the usual suspects first hand, in the environment of your own rigs.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## heliosphann

Odin412 said:


> I haven't heard the
> Massdrop Liquid Carbon X, but I have the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon and I assume the sound signature is very similar. To my ears, the Liquid Carbon captures a lot of the Cavalli magic, with a liquid midrange and great musicality
> (I also have the Monoprice Liquid Platinum, which I also love)
> 
> ...



I had both the Carbon v1 (still do) and the Liquid Carbon X at the same time and they weren't even close. Original Carbon was better in pretty much every facet. Despite some build issues with the original Carbons, I still highly recommend them to people. Especially at the ridiculously cheap prices they go for these days.


----------



## Slim1970

heliosphann said:


> I had both the Carbon v1 (still do) and the Liquid Carbon X at the same time and they weren't even close. Original Carbon was better in pretty much every facet. Despite some build issues with the original Carbons, I still highly recommend them to people. Especially at the ridiculously cheap prices they go for these days.


I have the V2 version of the Liquid Carbon and it's a steal, if you can find one. Both of the original LC's have a much better footprint than the Drop version of the amp.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 16, 2020)

The big downside with the original Liquid Carbon (both V1 and V2) is that a lot of the original owners reported all kinds of reliability issues with them, some of them requiring multiple repairs.  
So it's definitely a crapshoot.  You might get lucky and get one that's trouble-free, or you might end up getting yourself a not-so-nice little money pit. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cavalli-audios-liquid-carbon-2-0-owners-impressions.822866/

Pages 13-16 talk a lot about the problems.


----------



## heliosphann

XERO1 said:


> The big downside with the original Liquid Carbon (both V1 and V2) is that a lot of the original owners reported all kinds of reliability issues with them, some of them requiring multiple repairs.
> So it's definitely a crapshoot.  You might get lucky and get one that's trouble-free, or you might end up getting yourself a not-so-nice little money pit.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cavalli-audios-liquid-carbon-2-0-owners-impressions.822866/
> ...



I had to send my v1 back for repair. A few months after Cavalli closed up shop and the lifetime warranty was void. Wah wah...


----------



## Hansotek

XERO1 said:


> The big downside with the original Liquid Carbon (both V1 and V2) is that a lot of the original owners reported all kinds of reliability issues with them, some of them requiring multiple repairs.
> So it's definitely a crapshoot.  You might get lucky and get one that's trouble-free, or you might end up getting yourself a not-so-nice little money pit.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cavalli-audios-liquid-carbon-2-0-owners-impressions.822866/
> ...



V1's didn't have so many issues, relatively speaking, but many V2's had faulty volume pots due to a miscommunication with the factory. As I understand it, they used machine soldering on a hand-solder-only part, which nobody figured out until it was way too late. I believe the majority did get serviced under warranty, but as a general rule, it's probably safer buying a V1 than a V2 on the used market. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> The big downside with the original Liquid Carbon (both V1 and V2) is that a lot of the original owners reported all kinds of reliability issues with them, some of them requiring multiple repairs.
> So it's definitely a crapshoot.  You might get lucky and get one that's trouble-free, or you might end up getting yourself a not-so-nice little money pit.



My V1 Liquid Carbon has been trouble-free from day 1, but I've also read reports that not all owners have been that lucky. Caveat emptor, I suppose.


----------



## sahmen

Odin412 said:


> My V1 Liquid Carbon has been trouble-free from day 1, but I've also read reports that not all owners have been that lucky. Caveat emptor, I suppose.



Same here : My V1 has been rock solid and glitch-free from day one.


----------



## NightPhotograph

@ sahmen
you pretty much nailed it. 
Not only is it subjective, it’s also difficult for people to be critical of what they have paid a big chunk of money for so a potential buyer has a hard time finding unbiased opinions on the Internet. This time, I went for THX AAA. Drop sells it for $350 if one chooses the amp with the old Massdrop logo so not a big loss if I don’t like it but a quite good bargain if it’s to my liking. I’ll keep an eye on this thread though to see more reaction and how it goes especially when the honey moon period is over.


----------



## Hansotek

My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


----------



## Zachik

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


Great review Dave, as usual


----------



## XERO1

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


Did you get a chance to compare the balanced output vs. the single-ended output?

If so, did you notice any significant SQ differences between them (other than the obvious power output difference).


----------



## mixman

Yes, great review. Maybe this is the amp I wanted the LP to be? I was looking for a bit more detail and air from the LP, hopfully this has that extra detail? Do wish they would lose that DAC though.


----------



## Hansotek

XERO1 said:


> Did you get a chance to compare the balanced output vs. the single-ended output?
> 
> If so, did you notice any significant SQ differences between them (other than the obvious power output difference).



I didn't notice a big difference, but I didn't do an extensive comparison either. I know the measurements are a bit better via balanced and that is really how it is designed to be used.


----------



## Hansotek

mixman said:


> Yes, great review. Maybe this is the amp I wanted the LP to be? I was looking for a bit more detail and air from the LP, hopfully this has that extra detail? Do wish they would lose that DAC though.



It could be. It's a sliding scale. It's observably better than the LP, but they are clearly cut from the same sonic cloth, so if you liked the LP overall and it was just ever so slightly short in those areas, you might be into it. If you're expecting something completely different, it's definitely not a 180. It's just hard to judge how much of a difference you're looking for.


----------



## mixman

Hansotek said:


> It could be. It's a sliding scale. It's observably better than the LP, but they are clearly cut from the same sonic cloth, so if you liked the LP overall and it was just ever so slightly short in those areas, you might be into it. If you're expecting something completely different, it's definitely not a 180. It's just hard to judge how much of a difference you're looking for.


I thought the LP was punchy, dynamic and a nice smooth sound. What I didn't like was it's lack of detail, even after tube rolling at least compared to my THX 789. I didn't feel the LP was a real improvement over the THX and returned it. Just wonder if the LG will give me those added details and transparency I thought was missing over the LP?


----------



## lukeap69

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


Well done mate. Very nice review of a very nice amp. Thanks.


----------



## Odin412

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm



Excellent review! My wallet is already shivering.


----------



## Zachik

Odin412 said:


> Excellent review! My wallet is already shivering.


At current rate of being postponed over and over again - your wallet can relax for a long while... Showing as June release, and I bet it would not be available before Aug. or Sep.


----------



## sahmen

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


Great work, @Hansotek . I've been looking forward to this review for a long time, as I am sure many others have, so I am particularly grateful that it is out now, with enough lead time to help us in making the decision whether to purchase the LauX or give it a miss, when it eventually shows up.  One area I am particularly concerned about, as an owner of an LP, is the SQ delta you identified between the LP and the LauX.  You made clear that the delta is most palpable when it comes to driving notoriously hard to drive cans, such as the He6se.

What I am not getting with enough clarity is how much of that delta disappears when the impedance and sensitivity of the cans are average, and the cans themselves are not particularly hard to drive.  You touch upon this example briefly when discussing the ZMF Auteur:

"Switching over to the easier-to-drive 300 Ohm ZMF Verité Closed, the differences become far less pronounced. The easiest way to compare here would be to say the Gold X more or less sounds like a Liquid Platinum with a really sweet set of tubes. Pitted against the Platinum with an early 1960's set of Harleen-manufactured Dario Miniwatt 188CC's, the amplifiers finished in a dead heat."

Currently, my hardest to drive pair of cans might be the LCD-4, but I might also look into getting the Susvara in the future, so the LauX is definitely on my radar (although, some people might not consider the LauX, unlike the original Lau, to be optimal for either the He6se, or the Susvara, but I think that remains to be seen).  I also do realize that you do recommend the LauX as a worthwhile upgrade over the LP, so my question is more about characterizing the nature of the delta in more depth, or if you like, in identifying the differences between the two as they perform when the delta is not very explicit, i.e. as they perform with cans that are not particularly hard to drive. In other words, i would like a more clear sense of how much better the LauX might perform over the LP, if I should get it to drive the cans I own now (before I spring for the Susvara, eventually). If you can elaborate a little more in identifying the differences in such respects as imaging, soundstage, detail retrieval, bass quantity and texture etc. etc., that would increase my appreciation even more, although, your present review is already highly appreciated, as is. I might just be acting a little greedy here, I know, and I hope you can indulge me a little, if that is possible at all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Odin412

Zachik said:


> At current rate of being postponed over and over again - your wallet can relax for a long while... Showing as June release, and I bet it would not be available before Aug. or Sep.



Yes, I think it was originally planned for November of last year. It's OK, I can wait - and I've got the Liquid Carbon and Liquid Platinum to keep me company in the meantime.


----------



## JWahl

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm



Hi, Dave.  I recently acquired a Liquid Platinum (stock tubes only) and have been using a Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 since last July (far longer than any other equipment I've owned and for good reason).  I was quite surprised in the improvement from driving the HD-650 balanced, as I has assumed it wouldn't benefit as much from the extra power.  To close the gap, I modded my Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 with Elna Silmic II capacitors and it yielded a slight improvement.  There's some things the Gilmore Lite does better (clarity, microdetail, concise and punchy midbass) and some things the LP does better (Low frequency extension, microdynamics, and rhythm and pace of music).  The GLite Mk. 2 can sound technically better with some music, but loses some of that toe-tapping, head-bobbing factor of the LP.

Barring the mods on my GLite Mk. 2 which don't change the signature too much, would you say that the Liquid Gold X moves a little more towards the GLite Mk. 2 in terms of that clarity, detail, and separation while retaining the trademark Cavalli musicality?  The GS-X Mini is an interesting alternative, but $1800-$2000 is still a lot of money.  SPL Phonitor e is also of interest, but I've yet to hear any of the SPL gear.  

I noticed you've reviewed the GLite Mk. 2 positively which is why I ask.  Although I'm a fan of Hybrid tube amps, I'm not really a fan of tube rolling nervosa, so the LGX is also attractive.  Considering that I actually paid a little less for a barely used LP than my GLite Mk. 2, I'm pretty thrilled so far, but I still feel like it's just barely a touch too laid back at times.  Something in between the GLite Mk. 2 and LP would be perfect for me.


----------



## omegaorgun (Apr 12, 2020)

Hansotek said:


> My review for the Liquid Gold X is live:
> 
> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm



So the fact this review is out means it's almost ready to sell?

Edit: have been eyeballing it's release date for a long time now. Currently have a Matrix Audio HPA-3B and 789 I'd happily sell to get it. I lean more to the Matrix as it has a bit more body than the THX and it's also running dual opa1656 opamps.

The new Yulong Aquilla II is also a compelling option but there are no reviews.


----------



## Hansotek

FireLion said:


> So the fact this review is out means it's almost ready to sell?
> 
> Edit: have been eyeballing it's release date for a long time now. Currently have a Matrix Audio HPA-3B and 789 I'd happily sell to get it. I lean more to the Matrix as it has a bit more body than the THX and it's also running dual opa1656 opamps.
> 
> The new Yulong Aquilla II is also a compelling option but there are no reviews.



I don’t have a timeline. Obviously there are some complications right now with COVID-19, so we’re all a little short on answers as far as the timelines go.


----------



## Hansotek

JWahl said:


> Hi, Dave.  I recently acquired a Liquid Platinum (stock tubes only) and have been using a Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 since last July (far longer than any other equipment I've owned and for good reason).  I was quite surprised in the improvement from driving the HD-650 balanced, as I has assumed it wouldn't benefit as much from the extra power.  To close the gap, I modded my Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 with Elna Silmic II capacitors and it yielded a slight improvement.  There's some things the Gilmore Lite does better (clarity, microdetail, concise and punchy midbass) and some things the LP does better (Low frequency extension, microdynamics, and rhythm and pace of music).  The GLite Mk. 2 can sound technically better with some music, but loses some of that toe-tapping, head-bobbing factor of the LP.
> 
> Barring the mods on my GLite Mk. 2 which don't change the signature too much, would you say that the Liquid Gold X moves a little more towards the GLite Mk. 2 in terms of that clarity, detail, and separation while retaining the trademark Cavalli musicality?  The GS-X Mini is an interesting alternative, but $1800-$2000 is still a lot of money.  SPL Phonitor e is also of interest, but I've yet to hear any of the SPL gear.
> 
> I noticed you've reviewed the GLite Mk. 2 positively which is why I ask.  Although I'm a fan of Hybrid tube amps, I'm not really a fan of tube rolling nervosa, so the LGX is also attractive.  Considering that I actually paid a little less for a barely used LP than my GLite Mk. 2, I'm pretty thrilled so far, but I still feel like it's just barely a touch too laid back at times.  Something in between the GLite Mk. 2 and LP would be perfect for me.



I don’t really know how to answer this, honestly, because I’m detecting we have different definitions about what constitutes “toe-tapping/head bobbing”. To me, the GLite Mk2 and GSX mini are very fast-paced amps - they are very dialed in on the attack and decay factor. The Cavalli stuff is more focused on body and detail. The LGX is not dissimilar from the LP in terms of pace, there is just more punch and resolution overall.


----------



## JWahl

Hansotek said:


> I don’t really know how to answer this, honestly, because I’m detecting we have different definitions about what constitutes “toe-tapping/head bobbing”. To me, the GLite Mk2 and GSX mini are very fast-paced amps - they are very dialed in on the attack and decay factor. The Cavalli stuff is more focused on body and detail. The LGX is not dissimilar from the LP in terms of pace, there is just more punch and resolution overall.



Thanks for the reply.  That makes sense.  I think it is regarding what you're describing as body and punch, especially in the lower-bass region where the extra power really helps the LP dig deep.  It seems like the LGX could really be what I'm looking for.  Thankfully, there should be plenty of time to save.  If I had the money to spare, I'd love to just eventually buy the LGX, GS-X Mini, and Phonitor E to compare all three back to back, then sell the other two.  The iFi iCan Pro could also be interesting, but I've owned the iCan SE, so I'm not sure if that's the direction I want to go in.

Back to my previous comparison, I perceive the LP as having a very fast leading-edge transient (which square-wave measurements I've seen confirm) but the decay seems a little slower than the GLite Mk. 2, which I think gives the LP a more laid-back overall presentation.  I think that the combination of fast initial transient and low-bass drive help the sense of pace with music involving bass-lines and such.  I will say though, the GLite Mk. 2 is be no means a slouch in terms of pace; I only notice that difference in direct comparison, and if only listening to the GLite Mk. 2 on it's own for awhile, I don't find it lacking.  It's still a gem at it's price point IMO.

The LGX also seems attractive in that it seems like it should have the power to drive any dynamic headphone, to include the HE-6 as you've indicated.  I'd like to just keep one universal amp for whatever future headphones I may use that's versatile enough for all of them.  I've owned an HE-6 many years ago and know just how demanding of a load it is.  It's still one of my personal favorites alongside the HD-800 and HE-1000.


----------



## omegaorgun

ufospls2 said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967
> 
> No info yet really. Kinda weird it has a built in DAC.
> 
> "The Liquid Gold X is a smaller version of Cavalli Audio’s most popular amp, the Liquid Gold. It is a fully balanced, differential front-end, solid state amplifier. In addition to the great analog sound of the original Liquid Gold, this amplifier includes a built-in fully balanced DAC section based on the AKM 4493 DAC.  It has two gain settings and features USB, Coaxial, and optical digital inputs, as well as balanced and unbalanced analog inputs. The Liquid Gold also introduces our new MCU based products with computerized control of all the amp features including turn on sequencing and DC offset detection, giving you nearly everything you need in a single, compact package. "



There was a review here so maybe you can edit the OP and add some details. Looks to be not as powerful but had the same topology as the original and an added DAC.

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


----------



## ra990

Any update from anyone on this amp or the LP DAC? Date keeps getting pushed back, meanwhile competing products are being released left and right!


----------



## arashn

ra990 said:


> Any update from anyone on this amp or the LP DAC? Date keeps getting pushed back, meanwhile competing products are being released left and right!


Looks like the current estimate is 8/21/20 unless it's pushed back again.


----------



## deuter

When will this be available? 
Chassis should have been different to the LP. As they look the same


----------



## 35FLE

Delayed again to 10/2/2020!


----------



## deuter

35FLE said:


> Delayed again to 10/2/2020!


They should probably redesign it to change the chassis and remove the dac. Charge us more but give us a pretty case.


----------



## 35FLE

deuter said:


> They should probably redesign it to change the chassis and remove the dac. Charge us more but give us a pretty case.



Not fussed about the design. If it sounds close to 90% of the LAu I’m happy


----------



## deuter

35FLE said:


> Not fussed about the design. If it sounds close to 90% of the LAu I’m happy


It will sound exactly like the LAu but with less power, this has been stated by Alex himself.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 25, 2020)

deuter said:


> They should probably redesign it to change the chassis and remove the dac. Charge us more but give us a pretty case.


I think it looks awesome, just like the LP.  I do have to say, at first I did not want the internal DAC, but now I think it just might be cool to have options (Gumby or Internal DAC), for different flavors.  Assuming, Alex tuned the DAC, I am sure it will sound good.  I will be buying one of these for sure, and will be wondering about how it will sound with Elna Silmic II caps put in it.

As far as the looks, it looks like an LP, and will make for a really good looking stack, right?  That is sure how I plan to do it, stack them that is, with spacers for ventilation of course.  I think it might look wierd trying to stack a different design, but that is just me. 

So, sub the Jotunheim seen below for a Liquid Gold, and I am set.  I think the LaU would look better as well as sound better instead of the Jot in my setup, and I really want one asap.


----------



## Odin412

deuter said:


> It will sound exactly like the LAu but with less power, this has been stated by Alex himself.



The original Liquid Gold is one of my all-time dream amps, so I will be picking up one of these when they are released. In the meantime I have my Liquid Platinum to keep me company.


----------



## XERO1

35FLE said:


> Delayed again to 10/2/2020!





*Wake me up when we get there.... *


----------



## mixman

XERO1 said:


> *Wake me up when we get there.... *


Yeah the delays are becoming a joke. It's hard to blame Covid for all the delays with this amp!


----------



## deuter

New chassis on the way!


----------



## Zachik

deuter said:


> New chassis on the way!


Do you know that for a fact, or just wishful thinking?


----------



## deuter

Zachik said:


> Do you know that for a fact, or just wishful thinking?


Iam guessing that’s something in the cards


----------



## Wes S

deuter said:


> Iam guessing that’s something in the cards


Really?  That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## 35FLE

ETA reduced 9/3/2020


----------



## sahmen

Can't wait!


----------



## deuter

So what is it going to be, the same Lau?


----------



## Wes S

35FLE said:


> ETA reduced 9/3/2020


Nice.  I can't wait, to get the LAU, to complete my system.  A good ss is all I am lacking.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 15, 2020)

deuter said:


> So what is it going to be, the same Lau?


Since there has never been talk about a redesign of a product that has not even been released yet, I am assuming it is the original design in the pics.  I imagine with what's going on in the world right now, that parts were delayed from China, which is the same thing many companies in the industry are dealing with.  I for one am stoked about the LAU in the pics and will be buying one the second they go on sale.


----------



## Wes S

Moment of truth, happens tomorrow!


----------



## sahmen

Well, ringside seat reserved!  Bring it on, and pass the popcorn


----------



## Zachik

Wes S said:


> Moment of truth, happens tomorrow!


Wes - what happened to your profile picture?! Please don't tell me you moved from ZMF to IEMs!!!


----------



## Wes S

Zachik said:


> Wes - what happened to your profile picture?! Please don't tell me you moved from ZMF to IEMs!!!


LOL!  I had a brief stent of thinking I was going all iems, but that has changed back to full sized.  Thanks for reminding me to change it back.


----------



## 35FLE

ETA 9/14/2020 now!

This is killing me!


----------



## Zachik

35FLE said:


> ETA 9/14/2020 now!
> 
> This is killing me!


In previous times, they added several months every time it was delayed... This time, only 4 days! That must be a good sign


----------



## Wes S (Sep 9, 2020)

Zachik said:


> In previous times, they added several months every time it was delayed... This time, only 4 days! That must be a good sign


Or a new technique, to keep us hanging in.  

At this point, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Odin412

Wes S said:


> Or a new technique, to keep us hanging in.
> 
> At this point, I will believe it when I see it.



Or when I get the order confirmation from Monoprice


----------



## Wes S

Odin412 said:


> Or when I get the order confirmation from Monoprice


That works too.


----------



## sahmen (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking past the release date of LG X to its first sales.  The only thing better than buying a great sounding amp, is buying it on sale... The LP's $484 sale has just taught me that piece of wisdom

Of course, it might--no, it will--take Monoprice some time to think of putting the LG X on sale, so the waiting is also going to take some patience and discipline, neither of which is my strong suit, unfortunately. Still, I shall be reading the first impressions, and if it is ever confirmed that the LG X is an amp which can make my headphones sing like cherubs and unicorns on steroids, I wouldn't feel too ashamed to cave, proudly, and buy the damn thing in the first few weeks or months.  It would actually be an honor... 

However, the LG X's unicorns and cherubs better know how to sing, because they will really have to sing circles around those of my LP and modded LP in order for me to consider caving.  We all know the LP is no slouch. I'll just say the LG X has got its work cut out for it, some huge shoes to fill, and an impressive record to beat...Let's just hope it delivers on all those counts.


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> Looking past the release date of LG X to its first sales.  The only thing better than buying a great sounding amp, is buying it on sale... The LP's $484 sale has just taught me that piece of wisdom
> 
> Of course, it might--no, it will--take Monoprice some time to think of putting the LG X on sale, so the waiting is also going to take some patience and discipline, neither of which is my strong suit, unfortunately. Still, I shall be reading the first impressions, and if it is ever confirmed that the LG X is an amp which can make my headphones sing like cherubs and unicorns on steroids, I wouldn't feel too ashamed to cave, proudly, and buy the damn thing in the first few weeks or months.  It would actually be an honor...
> 
> However, the LG X's unicorns and cherubs better know how to sing, because they will really have to sing circles around those of my LP and modded LP in order for me to consider caving.  We all know the LP is no slouch. I'll just say the LG X has got its work cut out for it, some huge shoes to fill, and an impressible record to beat...Let's just hope it delivers on all those counts.


I have my eyes on this amp as well. Given the success of the LP and how a simple cap mod took it to the next level, I’m wonder if a similar mod could do the same for the LGx. Given the price of the LGx, corners had to be cut somewhere when comparing it to the original Liquid Gold.


----------



## cddc

Interesting. 

The Monoprice Monolith Liquid Gold X is way smaller in size than the original Liquid Gold. Just curious how they compare in terms of sound quality?


----------



## sahmen

Slim1970 said:


> I have my eyes on this amp as well. Given the success of the LP and how a simple cap mod took it to the next level, I’m wonder if a similar mod could do the same for the LGx. Given the price of the LGx, corners had to be cut somewhere when comparing it to the original Liquid Gold.


That is correct about the LG X. However, in Hansotek's review, he thought it drove the He 6SE better than the unmodded LP, so that seems to make even the un-modded LG X a promising Susvara amp-candidate already. So yes, it would be interesting to find out what a cap-modding can do for the LG-X too. Definitely.


----------



## alreadyused

35FLE said:


> ETA 9/14/2020 now!
> 
> This is killing me!


Just changed to 9/15/2020. They are playing with us.


----------



## XERO1

*Deep breaths....*


----------



## Wes S (Sep 10, 2020)

sahmen said:


> That is correct about the LG X. However, in Hansotek's review, he thought it drove the He 6SE better than the unmodded LP, so that seems to make even the un-modded LG X a promising Susvara amp-candidate already. So yes, it would be interesting to find out what a cap-modding can do for the LG-X too. Definitely.


I have been wondering the same thing about the cap mod to the Gold, and will be watching along as well.  My cap modded LP with 7730 tubes or any of my "top tier" 12AU7's w adapters is killer, and will be hard to beat.  Also, in Hanostek's review he was using Holland E188CC Phillips Miniwatts, which are not the best tubes in the LP, so take that into consideration.  I own and tried those same tubes and thought they were mediocre at best, with a shouty upper mids and lower treble, muddy mids, and one note bass.  Don't get me wrong, that was a great review, but the tubes used were just OK compared to what some other tubes can do.  So, with that said, it makes me think at best the Gold with a cap mod might be able to hang with a cap modded  LP with top tier 12au7's (with adapters).  So, if the Gold ever gets released I would love to know how it compares to my "hot rodded" LP.


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> That is correct about the LG X. However, in Hansotek's review, he thought it drove the He 6SE better than the unmodded LP, so that seems to make even the un-modded LG X a promising Susvara amp-candidate already. So yes, it would be interesting to find out what a cap-modding can do for the LG-X too. Definitely.


That is very promising indeed. Since it's a solid state amp, there won't be a need roll tubes. Downside is synergy with headphones might be a roll of the dice. It's either going to pair well with certain headphones or it won't.


----------



## 35FLE

Oh my is this it just 24 hours to go 🤞


----------



## ruinedx

In stock now


----------



## hmscott (Sep 14, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> In stock now


Yup, I got my in stock alert 14 minutes ago:


Spoiler: Notify Alert Email





*support@monoprice.com*
1:04 PM (14 minutes ago)
to me



Dear Valued Customer,

First of all, thank you for choosing Monoprice.com! The following item is now back in stock:

Monolith by Monoprice Liquid Gold Balanced Headphone Amplifier and DAC by Alex Cavalli
(Product Link: http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967)

Due to limited supply, all stock is sold on a first-come first-serve basis. Auto Notification does not guarantee either availability or its price. All prices are subject to change without notice.

Should you have any questions, please send an email to support@monoprice.com. Thank you so much for your great support.

Regards,

Sales Dept.
Monoprice, Inc.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post.692119/post-15863412

Monolith by Monoprice Liquid Gold Balanced Headphone Amplifier and DAC by Alex Cavalli - $999
In Stock This item should ship today (9/14/2020) if ordered within 47 minutes
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967

That's funny, going up one level and sorting on the headphones section still shows it as - Notify Me 



https://www.monoprice.com/category/audio-video/headphones/headphone-amplifiers?&menuDisStr=headphone amplifiers&sort=sellingPrice desc&TotalProducts=14


----------



## sahmen

Aaaaand thus begins the epic battle of resistance






*I must resist...
I must resist...
I must resist...
must resist...*


----------



## ruinedx

sahmen said:


> Aaaaand thus begins the epic battle of resistance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already have LP there are probably better amps to save up for than get this one


----------



## 35FLE

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Malcolm Riverside (Sep 14, 2020)

What do we think are the odds of this amp dropping quite a bit in price around November/Black Friday or in the next few months? Or is it possible stock will run out pretty fast? I remember rushing to buy the LP when it went on sale for $600 and then feeling a bit silly because the price never really went back up! I feel almost certain I’ll get one of these but I’d hate to spend $1100 (w/NYS tax) today and then see it available for much less in a month or two.


----------



## Wes S

Malcolm Riverside said:


> What do we think are the odds of this amp dropping quite a bit in price around November/Black Friday or in the next few months? Or is it possible stock will run out pretty fast? I remember rushing to buy the LP when it went on sale for $600 and then feeling a bit silly because the price never really went back up! I feel almost certain I’ll get one of these but I’d hate to spend $1100 (w/NYS tax) today and then see it available for much less in a month or two.


My thoughts exactly.  I definitely want to add this amp to my collection, but I am gonna wait for a good while.  I am betting the price will come down.  Also, I am gonna wait to hear how the Gold compares to a modded LP with top tier 12au7's in it, as well.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 14, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> In stock now



I think that deserves a coveted Banderas Award.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 14, 2020)

Wes S said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I definitely want to add this amp to my collection, but I am gonna wait for a good while.  I am betting the price will come down.  Also, I am gonna wait to hear how the Gold compares to a modded LP with top tier 12au7's in it, as well.


There is already a review up

It sounds like the main difference is gold x has more power reserves for planars and sound is more refined than LP stock tubes 

For dynamic headphones you can likely get similar or better sound quality with LP with its flexibility and tubes of your choice for same or less money. LP obviously also has more flexiblity to adjust sound profile tube rolling, where with LGX you only get the stock sound profile it comes with.

All that being said, for those adverse to tubes/tube rolling, or who want a great all in one, or who have planars that require huge power the LGX is likely preferable choice over LP. For other scenarios LP probably a better deal.

If not going to use the LGX's dac, for those consumers the drop violectric v280 is going to be a tough competitor for it when it's available.


----------



## redrich2000

ruinedx said:


> There is already a review up.



Where did you see that?


----------



## Auxine

earlier in the thread http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


----------



## Pharmaboy

Hansotek said:


> Sorry, I got completely sidelined with work, but I have been progressively gathering impressions the whole time. I pulled most of the review together last weekend, after returning from my company's annual conference, which pretty much wiped out all my free time in January and February this year.
> 
> *With that being said...* the review is almost done, and it may end up being be my longest review, once all is said and done. Still, you and others have been waiting patiently, especially (@runeight), so I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for some impressions.
> 
> ...



(reading this entire string at warp speed & months after the fact)

Just read this entire review, and the section quoted above--all by itself--convinced me to buy this amp. 

...which is flat-out insane. I had 7 amps; sold one, have 6 left. NOBODY NEEDS 6 AMPS. Yet I'll have to get one this GOLD X because:

I absolutely love my LC v2. It's the most amp in the smallest package and best price I know of. Not only does the tonality/voicing of this amp work all day for me--but the LC has the spooky habit of locking in unexpected synergies with headphones that are (like the LC) somewhat warm and bassy. 
The LC made me curious about all things Cavalli--only to have my oft-trampled spirits crushed by the announcement of the closing of Cavalli. Until this thread alerted me to a new/old Cavalli design about to enter the market.
And "not for nothing" this review is by one of my favorite & most trusted reviewers & Head-Fi members.
Just put this amp on my "irrational purchases" radar. I needed a new amp compulsion, and this is it...

PS: I don't need the included DAC. Already have 1 multibit & 1 NOS DAC I love the sound of. Then again, if the DAC has above average sound, it's a happy accident for me.


----------



## Auxine

I bought it, I think im just gonna receive it and have it be my "endgame".


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 14, 2020)

Re: pharmaboy note tho at the end of the review the reviewer concedes that for all but the most power hungry planars the LGX sounds like a LP with some e188c herleen tubes (or equivalent). So unless you are the person with said super power hungry planars probably not worth an upgrade from LP, not to mention LP offers more flexibility in using tubes you like the best.

This is an amp I will definitely recommend to people without an LP, but I would struggle to recommend to LP owners unless they needed more power than LP has and also felt it was worth the cash lost to get this.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Malcolm Riverside said:


> What do we think are the odds of this amp dropping quite a bit in price around November/Black Friday or in the next few months? Or is it possible stock will run out pretty fast? I remember rushing to buy the LP when it went on sale for $600 and then feeling a bit silly because the price never really went back up! I feel almost certain I’ll get one of these but I’d hate to spend $1100 (w/NYS tax) today and then see it available for much less in a month or two.



It was only a matter of time until someone acted like a grownup & said something 100% sensible about the $$$ aspect of this amp.  

How dare you?


----------



## Pharmaboy (Sep 14, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Re: pharmaboy note tho at the end of the review the reviewer concedes that for all but the most power hungry planars the LGX sounds like a LP with some e188c herleen tubes (or equivalent). So unless you are the person with said super power hungry planars probably not worth an upgrade from LP, not to mention LP offers more flexibility in using tubes you like the best.
> 
> This is an amp I will definitely recommend to people without an LP, but I would struggle to recommend to LP owners unless they needed more power than LP has and also felt it was worth the cash lost to get this.



At one time I obsessed over the LP, but ultimately climbed down that tree and got over it. The main reason was the relatively high/fixed gain of the amp, something many commented on.

That wouldn't be much of a bother in my side-system (HP only; DAC has a 2.5V output level). But in my main system, gain issues abound--caused in part by the 3.0V output of my NOS DAC (MHDT Labs Orchid). I found out the hard way with another high gain amp, recently sold, that amps like that just don't work in my main system. Or I can force them to work by adding in a very nice sounding passive volume controller (transformer based) in-line ahead of the high gain amp...but that injects an add'l box & RCA I.C. in an already complex system.

I may just be fooling myself here--the lowest gain setting on the Gold X may not be low enough to eliminated my gain issues. But according to Dave's review, it does make a positive difference in matching to non-powerhog headphones (which probably correlates somewhat to system gain issues).


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 14, 2020)

Pharmaboy said:


> At one time I obsessed over the LP, but ultimately climbed down that tree and got over it. The main reason was the relatively high/fixed gain of the amp, something many commented on.
> 
> That wouldn't be much of a bother in my side-system (HP only; DAC has a 2.5V output level). But in my main system, gain issues abound--caused in part by the 3.0V output of my NOS DAC (MHDT Labs Orchid). I found out the hard way with another high gain amp, recently sold, that amps like that just don't work in my main system. Or I can force them to work by adding in a very nice sounding passive volume controller (transformer based) in-line ahead of the high gain amp...but that injects an add'l box & RCA I.C. in an already complex system.
> 
> I may just be fooling myself here--the lowest gain setting on the Gold X may not be low enough to eliminated my gain issues. But according to Dave's review, it does make a positive difference in matching to non-powerhog headphones (which probably correlates somewhat to system gain issues).


The LGX isn't much different than the LP (4x vs 5x gain) at lowest setting. You are still gonna have not much play in volume knob if that was the issue

If you have less power hungry headphone you should give Project Sunrise III a shot, optimized for lower impedence headphones and a lot cheaper too:
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm


----------



## XERO1

ruinedx said:


> The LGX isn't much different than the LP (4x vs 5x gain) at lowest setting. You are still gonna have not much play in volume knob if that was the issue


I owned a LP for a little while.  The main problem I had with it (and the reason I ended up selling it) wasn't the amount of gain it had, but the way it's poorly implemented volume attenuator rapidly ramped up from a low to high volume level. 

I *really* hope the volume pot on the Liquid Gold X has a much more gradual attenuation curve.


----------



## ruinedx

XERO1 said:


> I owned a LP for a little while.  The main problem I had with it (and the reason I ended up selling it) wasn't the amount of gain it had but the way it's poorly implemented volume attenuator rapidly ramped up from a low to high volume level.
> 
> I *really* hope the volume pot on the Liquid Gold X has a much more gradual attenuation curve.


I think its exactly the same pot.  It seems the difference is LP has fixed 5x gain only, while LGX offers a 4x and 6x setting.  The reviewer who says 8'oclock on LP 5x = 9'oclock on LGX 4x seems to confirm this.


----------



## Pharmaboy

XERO1 said:


> I owned a LP for a little while.  The main problem I had with it (and the reason I ended up selling it) wasn't the amount of gain it had, but the way it's poorly implemented volume attenuator rapidly ramped up from a low to high volume level.
> 
> I *really* hope the volume pot on the Liquid Gold X has a much more gradual attenuation curve.



Damn. Never thought of that. I have an amp, the Audio GD SA31-SE. Extremely powerful, capable design. It gives a choice of 2 "gain" settings, but the settings actually co-vary actual gain + the logarithmic slope of the digital volume pot. The low gain (which is so powerful I would never need a higher setting) has a low/gradual slope. The effect is to give one a much wider range of effective volume settings in a real world system.

I'm already starting to realize the Gold X might be too "hot" for my main system, curse the luck...


----------



## sennfan83261

XERO1 said:


> I owned a LP for a little while.  The main problem I had with it (and the reason I ended up selling it) wasn't the amount of gain it had, but the way it's poorly implemented volume attenuator rapidly ramped up from a low to high volume level.
> 
> I *really* hope the volume pot on the Liquid Gold X has a much more gradual attenuation curve.


Yeah, that was the issue with my first LP. I sent it back and I'm happy to say that the replacement LP's pot has much better tracking and no channel imbalance at that 11 o'clock gain boundary(?). There's still that leveling up of the volume around 11 o'clock but not has massive as the first unit. I swear, it seems that it is the luck of the draw on which crappy pot is picked from the parts bin, some obviously crappier than the others.


----------



## Zachik

Pharmaboy said:


> this review is by one of my favorite & most trusted reviewers & Head-Fi members.


@Hansotek Dave is a solid guy, and great reviewer!  



Pharmaboy said:


> Just put this amp on my "irrational purchases" radar. I needed a new amp compulsion, and this is it...


You have just summarized 90% of my purchases (and this hobby in general)...


----------



## Slim1970

XERO1 said:


> I owned a LP for a little while.  The main problem I had with it (and the reason I ended up selling it) wasn't the amount of gain it had, but the way it's poorly implemented volume attenuator rapidly ramped up from a low to high volume level.
> 
> I *really* hope the volume pot on the Liquid Gold X has a much more gradual attenuation curve.


It's still a problem, but you can get more flexibility out of the volume knob by using lowering the attenuation on your DAC. I use the Hugo 2 and I lower the output volume. So I'm  able to get 2 o'clock on the dial without blowing up my headphones and ears.


----------



## 35FLE

ruinedx said:


> I think its exactly the same pot.  It seems the difference is LP has fixed 5x gain only, while LGX offers a 4x and 6x setting.  The reviewer who says 8'oclock on LP 5x = 9'oclock on LGX 4x seems to confirm this.



The original LAu had 4x and 8x gain settings.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 14, 2020)

35FLE said:


> The original LAu had 4x and 8x gain settings.


The LGX (4x/6x switchable) has less power than the original LAu, but more power than the LP (5x fixed)


----------



## sahmen

Speaking of LG X impressions, is it still true that people ordering from California tend to receive their orders first?  I remember receiving my first LP on the East Coast (Mass) much later than did those who ordered from California although I also ordered on day 1 of the LP's release. Of course there were no Covid-19 related shipping issues at that time, so who knows how they're going to impact the process now?


----------



## sennfan83261 (Sep 16, 2020)

sahmen said:


> Speaking of LG X impressions, is it still true that people ordering from California tend to receive their orders first?  I remember receiving my first LP on the East Coast (Mass) much later than did those who ordered from California although I also ordered on day 1 of the LP's release. Of course there were no Covid-19 related shipping issues at that time, so who knows how they're going to impact the process now?


All things being equal, and that there's no natural disasters along the shipping route, then it is just a matter of geography. With their warehouse located outside of Los Angeles (Rancho Cucamonga), and using their standard ground shipping, it makes sense that items shipped on the same day is received by a customer in San Diego a few days earlier than is received by a customer in Boston. For example, since I relocated to San Diego from LA while WFH, I receive packages from Monoprice within 48hrs after placing my order with them my purchase is placed on a delivery truck from their warehouse.

EDIT


----------



## Odin412

Well well, look at what the friendly delivery person just dropped off...


----------



## sahmen (Sep 16, 2020)

Odin412 said:


> Well well, look at what the friendly delivery person just dropped off...


Veeery Nice!  Listening impressions?   We're all ears, literally


----------



## sennfan83261

sahmen said:


> Veeery Nice!  Listening impressions?   We're all ears, literally


And impressions of its build, mostly whether Monoprice's inclusion of a gain switch makes any difference to the volume pot issues that plague the LP.


----------



## 35FLE (Sep 16, 2020)

Just arrived


----------



## Allanmarcus

This is a goona be a great amp buy once MP starts to discount it to $800 and it hits the used market for $600  I predictthe first one will sell used for $600 by 2021/11/01. Come back then and find out


----------



## omegaorgun

Allanmarcus said:


> This is a goona be a great amp buy once MP starts to discount it to $800 and it hits the used market for $600  I predictthe first one will sell used for $600 by 2021/11/01. Come back then and find out



Ah a used market man like myself lol! Would also like to see how reliable it is as the Liquid Platinum seemed to have lots of issues.


----------



## Odin412

*First Liquid Gold X Impressions*

I admit it – I purchased my Liquid Gold X on the day it was released. Yes, I could have waited for a possible future discount, but I’ve used the delay since the product was first introduced to save up for the big day. Besides, I figure with all the teleworking and not much possibility of any travel in the near future it’s OK to treat myself to a little something.
The Liquid Gold X has the exact same dimensions as the Liquid Platinum. In fact, it looks like it uses the exact same cabinet and power supply too. It’s well made, the buttons feel good and the volume knob has a nice feel to it. Speaking of buttons, most of the buttons are just pushbuttons that tell the computer inside what to do – they don’t stay in the pushed-in position when pressed. That’s OK – there’s a relay that clicks when turning it on and changing inputs. The only ‘real’ button is the gain switch. Careful with that one – I changed gain in the middle of listening and was rewarded with an unpleasantly loud ‘click’ noise. Better to turn the volume down and disconnect the headphone before changing gain. It’s nice to have switchable gain – that’s a feature that I wish the Liquid Platinum had as well. The amp runs quite warm. It’s not quite painful to the touch, but it’s close.
Enough physical descriptions, how does it sound? The first thing that struck me was the bass. It’s deep and juicy. I used the Focal Elegia for my listening and some people claim that the Elegia is bass light. Listen to ‘No One’ by Alicia Keys through the Liquid Gold X and tell me if the Elegia is bass light. Didn’t think so. The midrange has the trademark Cavalli ‘liquid’ sound and is just beautiful. The treble is smooth and clean. I also noticed that the sound was very spacious. These are very initial impressions, but so far I really like what I’m hearing.
What about the built-in DAC? It connects to my Windows 10 laptop without any issues (Windows identifies it as a Cavalli DAC), and you don’t need to download any drivers. During brief casual listening it sounded rather similar to my Bifrost Multibit, but I need to spend more time with it to further opine on the sound.
I’ve only had the amp for a day so these are very initial impressions, but so far I’m very happy with the Liquid Gold X. When the original Liquid Gold was available it was a $4,000 amp so I feel fortunate to be able to get what’s essentially the same amp for ¼ of the cost.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 17, 2020)

Would love to see if this amp is HD800-friendly like LP just for firsthand recommendation purposes (basically nothing solid state under $1k is a good match with them) but have another amp on order...


----------



## Allanmarcus

FireLion said:


> Ah a used market man like myself lol! Would also like to see how reliable it is as the Liquid Platinum seemed to have lots of issues.


Meh. 5 year Monoprice warranty. Nothing like it in the industry.


----------



## wormsdriver

ruinedx said:


> Would love to see if this amp is HD800-friendly like LP just for firsthand recommendation purposes (basically nothing solid state under $1k is a good match with them) but have another amp on order...


Personally the best ss amp under $1k for me would be a used v280


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 17, 2020)

wormsdriver said:


> Personally the best ss amp under $1k for me would be a used v280


Hd800 is very different than other headphones

Which is why i'd like to hear how LGX does with it  again just to have something solid state I can recommend new under $1k if it sounds good


----------



## omegaorgun

Odin412 said:


> *First Liquid Gold X Impressions*
> 
> I admit it – I purchased my Liquid Gold X on the day it was released. Yes, I could have waited for a possible future discount, but I’ve used the delay since the product was first introduced to save up for the big day. Besides, I figure with all the teleworking and not much possibility of any travel in the near future it’s OK to treat myself to a little something.
> The Liquid Gold X has the exact same dimensions as the Liquid Platinum. In fact, it looks like it uses the exact same cabinet and power supply too. It’s well made, the buttons feel good and the volume knob has a nice feel to it. Speaking of buttons, most of the buttons are just pushbuttons that tell the computer inside what to do – they don’t stay in the pushed-in position when pressed. That’s OK – there’s a relay that clicks when turning it on and changing inputs. The only ‘real’ button is the gain switch. Careful with that one – I changed gain in the middle of listening and was rewarded with an unpleasantly loud ‘click’ noise. Better to turn the volume down and disconnect the headphone before changing gain. It’s nice to have switchable gain – that’s a feature that I wish the Liquid Platinum had as well. The amp runs quite warm. It’s not quite painful to the touch, but it’s close.
> ...



I am interested but wonder can it best my Matrix Audio HPA-3B which is a very underrated amp, it's a basic class-A circuit design but all top shelf components and double the power of a 789 @ 300/600 Ohms. 

Now if the Liquid Gold X can output that lush natural sound anything like the matrix and has a good DAC built in then that would be attractive. Hopefully it's not another Topping A90.


----------



## newtophones07

This amp with a 4499 inside, I would buy it @ $999.  As it stands, I will wait till it hits $500-$600.  I just don't get the price structure. I bet it sounds awesome though, I loved my Liquid Platinum. I just hated the gain structure and channel imbalance at low volume. Keep the reviews coming!!


----------



## purk

How about a power supply?  Is this power of a walwart or switching PSU?  Not a bad price at all but a good PSU can set a great sounding from good amp.


----------



## ruinedx

purk said:


> How about a power supply?  Is this power of a walwart or switching PSU?  Not a bad price at all but a good PSU can set a great sounding from good amp.


Its similar to the switching PSU LP uses from my understanding.


----------



## purk

ruinedx said:


> Its similar to the switching PSU LP uses from my understanding.



Thanks.  Then I doubt that you will get the same level of sound quality to the original Liquid Gold then.  If I remember correctly, the original Lau was over $6000...then later down to $4500.


----------



## ruinedx

purk said:


> Thanks.  Then I doubt that you will get the same level of sound quality to the original Liquid Gold then.  If I remember correctly, the original Lau was over $6000...then later down to $4500.


Yeh I mean Cavalli never promised that tho, he just said they were pretty close approximations of the sound signature.


----------



## purk

ruinedx said:


> Yeh I mean Cavalli never promised that tho, he just said they were pretty close approximations of the sound signature.



A dual Sigma 11 PSU should bring this so much closer to the original LAu.  I had the LAu on loan a few years and it did sound pretty darn good....and this is coming from someone who own mostly KG amps.


----------



## Auxine

Im intrigued to see what people who own/have owned a liquid gold say about this guy.


----------



## purk

Auxine said:


> Im intrigued to see what people who own/have owned a liquid gold say about this guy.



They probably be a little disappointed but their amps should still be considerably better due to better power supply design.


----------



## XERO1

Odin412 said:


> *First Liquid Gold X Impressions*
> 
> I admit it – I purchased my Liquid Gold X on the day it was released. Yes, I could have waited for a possible future discount, but I’ve used the delay since the product was first introduced to save up for the big day. Besides, I figure with all the teleworking and not much possibility of any travel in the near future it’s OK to treat myself to a little something.
> The Liquid Gold X has the exact same dimensions as the Liquid Platinum. In fact, it looks like it uses the exact same cabinet and power supply too. It’s well made, the buttons feel good and the volume knob has a nice feel to it. Speaking of buttons, most of the buttons are just pushbuttons that tell the computer inside what to do – they don’t stay in the pushed-in position when pressed. That’s OK – there’s a relay that clicks when turning it on and changing inputs. The only ‘real’ button is the gain switch. Careful with that one – I changed gain in the middle of listening and was rewarded with an unpleasantly loud ‘click’ noise. Better to turn the volume down and disconnect the headphone before changing gain. It’s nice to have switchable gain – that’s a feature that I wish the Liquid Platinum had as well. The amp runs quite warm. It’s not quite painful to the touch, but it’s close.
> ...


Could you please let us know how the SE out sounds in comparison to the XLR out.

The LCX is quite well known for having a pretty drastic SQ difference between its SE and XLR outs.  I'm curious to know if the LGX has a similar difference or not.

Thanks


----------



## seamon

wormsdriver said:


> Personally the best ss amp under $1k for me would be a used v280


This reminds me of the time I switched from Liquid Carbon V2 to the Violectric V181. Inferior amps but imo same principle applies - Violectric is more neutral but it could never match the Cavalli midrange for me. 

On topic, I think I might swing for a Liquid Gold X + LP DAC around Black Friday or so. I will probably be on the lookout for impressions, measurements and internal shots till then!


----------



## wasupdog

I bet it's similar to comparing the Liquid Crimson and LP.  The LP is close but not quite since the Crimson has a better power supply and likely other bits and bobs.  I've been looking at the cart inventory and it doesn't look like they've sold many.  I'm sure it's due to outside factors but I remember the LP selling pretty well.  When I get a listen to this amp there's no way I'm going remember how it stacks up to the original I heard a while back.


----------



## Rattle

XERO1 said:


> Could you please let us know how the SE out sounds in comparison to the XLR out.
> 
> The LCX is quite well known for having a pretty drastic SQ difference between its SE and XLR outs.  I'm curious to know if the LGX has a similar difference or not.
> 
> Thanks



Pretty sure it says In the manual for best results use balanced headphone connection like it does in the Lp manual for what that's worth.


----------



## deuter

Did you buy one?


----------



## deuter

Odin412 said:


> *First Liquid Gold X Impressions*
> 
> I admit it – I purchased my Liquid Gold X on the day it was released. Yes, I could have waited for a possible future discount, but I’ve used the delay since the product was first introduced to save up for the big day. Besides, I figure with all the teleworking and not much possibility of any travel in the near future it’s OK to treat myself to a little something.
> The Liquid Gold X has the exact same dimensions as the Liquid Platinum. In fact, it looks like it uses the exact same cabinet and power supply too. It’s well made, the buttons feel good and the volume knob has a nice feel to it. Speaking of buttons, most of the buttons are just pushbuttons that tell the computer inside what to do – they don’t stay in the pushed-in position when pressed. That’s OK – there’s a relay that clicks when turning it on and changing inputs. The only ‘real’ button is the gain switch. Careful with that one – I changed gain in the middle of listening and was rewarded with an unpleasantly loud ‘click’ noise. Better to turn the volume down and disconnect the headphone before changing gain. It’s nice to have switchable gain – that’s a feature that I wish the Liquid Platinum had as well. The amp runs quite warm. It’s not quite painful to the touch, but it’s close.
> ...


Doesn’t sound like a platinum beater


----------



## ruinedx

XERO1 said:


> Could you please let us know how the SE out sounds in comparison to the XLR out.
> 
> The LCX is quite well known for having a pretty drastic SQ difference between its SE and XLR outs.  I'm curious to know if the LGX has a similar difference or not.
> 
> Thanks


Would expect the LGX to be the same needing balanced headphones for best quality as it states this in the ad for the product


----------



## Allanmarcus

purk said:


> Sigma 11 PSU


Isn't that a linear supply? Alex said "Don't use linear supplies as they may be destructive" on another site.



XERO1 said:


> Could you please let us know how the SE out sounds in comparison to the XLR out.
> 
> The LCX is quite well known for having a pretty drastic SQ difference between its SE and XLR outs.  I'm curious to know if the LGX has a similar difference or not.
> 
> Thanks


There is no XLR or SE out; there is only in.


----------



## Odin412

purk said:


> How about a power supply?  Is this power of a walwart or switching PSU?  Not a bad price at all but a good PSU can set a great sounding from good amp.



It's an external switching power supply. It's not a wall wart - it's more like a laptop power brick. I believe it's the exact same power supply as the Liquid Platinum.


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> Could you please let us know how the SE out sounds in comparison to the XLR out.
> 
> The LCX is quite well known for having a pretty drastic SQ difference between its SE and XLR outs.  I'm curious to know if the LGX has a similar difference or not.
> 
> Thanks



Good point - I will check. I used the single-ended output for my initial listening.


----------



## Odin412

deuter said:


> Doesn’t sound like a platinum beater



I have both but I haven't been able to compare them yet. In his review @Hansotek said that the Liquid Gold X sounded like the Liquid Platinum with a set of really good tubes.


----------



## purk (Sep 18, 2020)

Odin412 said:


> It's an external switching power supply. It's not a wall wart - it's more like a laptop power brick. I believe it's the exact same power supply as the Liquid Platinum.



Still not the same power supply as the original PSU.  Still a good buy.  I am just stating that it won’t sound as good as the original LAu and a thru hole parts *usually* sound better than SMD.

Also they have to cut cost somewhere in order to offer it at such a good price.  Wonder if the switching PSU is the same as the one in the original Liquid Carbon.


----------



## seamon

purk said:


> Still not the same power supply as the original PSU.  Still a good buy.  I am just stating that it won’t sound as good as the original LAu and a thru hole parts *usually* sound better than SMD.


$1000 also sounds better to my wallet than $6000


----------



## Allanmarcus

Allanmarcus said:


> There is no XLR or SE out; there is only in.


DOH! I was thinking on DAC side, not the headphones. Senior moment.


----------



## purk

seamon said:


> $1000 also sounds better to my wallet than $6000



That goes without saying.  I even want to try it myself and get a better power supply built at some point for a better sound.  I am set with iBasso MAX though for a work rig.


----------



## Pharmaboy

seamon said:


> $1000 also sounds better to my wallet than $6000



now, _that's_ some crazy talk!


----------



## deuter

Odin412 said:


> I have both but I haven't been able to compare them yet. In his review @Hansotek said that the Liquid Gold X sounded like the Liquid Platinum with a set of really good tubes.


That makes complete sense, The liquid platinum with any decent NOS tubes is amazing. I cannot I may anything there being able to beat it atleast in my rig and I have tried my fair share of expensive amps including Stax Blue Hawaii etc


----------



## ruinedx

Lets hear some more impressions guys


----------



## Allanmarcus

ruinedx said:


> Lets hear some more impressions guys


----------



## Pharmaboy

While we tumble in deep space--that tense time between early adopters getting their amps & their posting of comments and/or reviews about the sound--I just found a solution to my excessive-gain situation that hung me up in considering the LGX (which would otherwise be an automatic buy for me, based on love of the Cavalli house sound):

https://www.parts-express.com/harri...G_U8ogy-KiBhOAWz6apXSXSIdWm28u_RoCOeMQAvD_BwE

(thanks to @puck for this inspired suggestion)

Assuming these attenuators work as advertised (a number of users comment on their sonic transparency), I should be able to use the LGX in either of my systems without been marooned at the far left side of the volume pot/dial where channel imbalance lives.

Suddenly I'm back in the running for this amp...


----------



## ruinedx

Pharmaboy said:


> Assuming these attenuators work as advertised (a number of users comment on their sonic transparency), I should be able to use the LGX in either of my systems without been marooned at the far left side of the volume pot/dial where channel imbalance lives.
> 
> Suddenly I'm back in the running for this amp...



I've tried a couple of the newer LP units and they no longer have any imbalance even with 38ohm grados. They are still just as sensitive but the imbalance issues are resolved


----------



## Pharmaboy

ruinedx said:


> I've tried a couple of the newer LP units and they no longer have any imbalance even with 38ohm grados. They are still just as sensitive but the imbalance issues are resolved



That's very good to know...glad you posted this.

This means I can get away with using the LGX w/o attenuators in my side-system (headphone only), where the DAC outputs 2.5V. I'd still be low on the volume pot (depending on sensitivity/impedance of HP), but not objectionably so.

But in my main system where the DAC outputs 3.0V, I found in past experience w/high-gain amps that I have too little rotation at far left end of volume pot to comfortably control volume. Not to mention that one slip of the fingers on the pot can causes a huge volume spike (dangerous to ears). So I would try the attenuators in the main system.

I'm pumped that I can apparently use this amp in both systems. I love the Cavalli house sound, based on positive experience w/LC v2, and look forward to hearing that house sound in a higher price point/more evolved design.


----------



## sennfan83261

Pharmaboy said:


> https://www.parts-express.com/harri...G_U8ogy-KiBhOAWz6apXSXSIdWm28u_RoCOeMQAvD_BwE


I bought those same exact attenuators once in the past to offset the gain in my Darkvoice after doing the Fitz mod (cap bypass). The attenuators definitely changed the sound, and not for the better. They definitely darkened the sound on my Darkvoice.


----------



## Pharmaboy

sennfan83261 said:


> I bought those same exact attenuators once in the past to offset the gain in my Darkvoice after doing the Fitz mod (cap bypass). The attenuators definitely changed the sound, and not for the better. They definitely darkened the sound on my Darkvoice.



That's an OTL tube amp. Could be an impedance mismatch? 

Did you try the attenuators w/any SS amps?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Pharmaboy said:


> While we tumble in deep space--that tense time between early adopters getting their amps & their posting of comments and/or reviews about the sound--I just found a solution to my excessive-gain situation that hung me up in considering the LGX (which would otherwise be an automatic buy for me, based on love of the Cavalli house sound):
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/harri...G_U8ogy-KiBhOAWz6apXSXSIdWm28u_RoCOeMQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


For just a little more you can get a schiit sys, which is a way more versatile solution. if you source has volume control, like a PC, you can also just turn it down there.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Allanmarcus said:


> For just a little more you can get a schiit sys, which is a way more versatile solution. if you source has volume control, like a PC, you can also just turn it down there.



The source (a DAC) has no volume control, and has a rather "hot" output (3V). I learned that hard way that pairing this DAC w/a relatively "hot" (fixed gain) headphone amp can lead to bad sound, volume pot pinned to bottom values where channel balance is less than ideal--a messy thing.

I actually have a very convenient & good sounding passive volume controller (NHT PVC) which is transformer-based. By inserting that & a short 2nd pair of interconnects, I can readily dial in the perfect attenuation. I used PVC+IC inline between DAC & that "hot" HP amp and the sound improved slightly, as did usable range on amp's volume pot. Sound improvement likely happened because the HP amp was no longer being borderline over-driven. 

Will adding a PVC box + IC = perfect transparency? Probably not on paper, at least; the audiophile in me recoils. In-line attenuators are attractive because it's the minimal hardware insertion to accomplish attentuation at some fixed value (probably 12 dB). But I might not be able to distinguish sonic losses (if any) of this vs PVC+IC.

(I should just buy the LGX and stop dithering about audio perfection)


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Monoprice has posted a PDF version of the manual on the product page for the Liquid Gold X.

There is a section in the manual that warns against the use of linear power supplies:
​Aftermarket AC Power Adapters​The AC power adapter is matched to the onboard power control circuit. A particular feature of this matching is to control the high current influx when DC power is plugged in and when the amp is turned on. Therefore, DO NOT USE AFTERMARKET LINEAR SUPPLIES AS THEY ARE VERY LIKELY TO DAMAGE YOUR AMPLIFIER.​​
Not advisable to try aftermarket linear power supplies unless that person is willing to gamble on damaging a $1000 amp and willing to accept the consequences if the amp gets damaged.


----------



## purk

Ham Sandwich said:


> Monoprice has posted a PDF version of the manual on the product page for the Liquid Gold X.
> 
> There is a section in the manual that warns against the use of linear power supplies:
> ​Aftermarket AC Power Adapters​The AC power adapter is matched to the onboard power control circuit. A particular feature of this matching is to control the high current influx when DC power is plugged in and when the amp is turned on. Therefore, DO NOT USE AFTERMARKET LINEAR SUPPLIES AS THEY ARE VERY LIKELY TO DAMAGE YOUR AMPLIFIER.​​
> Not advisable to try aftermarket linear power supplies unless that person is willing to gamble on damaging a $1000 amp and willing to accept the consequences if the amp gets damaged.



Wonder what have changed in the design unless the original LAu didn’t use a linear PSU....only Alex can shed the light here.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

purk said:


> Wonder what have changed in the design unless the original LAu didn’t use a linear PSU....only Alex can shed the light here.



With the original Liquid Gold being all one piece with the power supply integrated inside the amp Alex would be able to control everything and not worry about how an aftermarket power supply would work with the amp. With the Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X using external power supply warts there is now that sort of concern. 

Hopefully someone who owns an original Liquid Gold will be able to compare the OG Liquid Gold to the Monolith Liquid Gold X and let us know how much of a sonic difference there is and speculate on whether that difference may be due to the power supply.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 21, 2020)

purk said:


> Wonder what have changed in the design unless the original LAu didn’t use a linear PSU....only Alex can shed the light here.



Same deal as liquid platinum - implementing a linear psu is a lot more expensive with little audible (measurable but not necessarily audible) payoff for the expense so the power circuitry is optimized for the included SMPS.

With liquid platinum there were some offshore companies that made linear psu  "designed for" LP that risk damaging it but people buy it anyway, so with this manual disclaimer monoprice can deny warranty claims if you use linear psu with LGX.


----------



## sahmen (Sep 21, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Same deal as liquid platinum - implementing a linear psu is a lot more expensive with little audible (measurable but not necessarily audible) payoff for the expense so the power circuitry is optimized for the included SMPS.
> 
> With liquid platinum there were some offshore companies that made linear psu  "designed for" LP that risk damaging it but people buy it anyway, so with this manual disclaimer monoprice can deny warranty claims if you use linear psu with LGX.



To me, all those caveats in the fine-print are just CYA gimmicks that one should normally expect from any manufacturer or designer : they should be respected for what they are, but they are also not "the gospel" either, and shouldn't be allowed to stifle the creativity of owners or DIYers...

Case in point : Dr. Cavalli warned against using any tubes other than the stock and recommended 6922 types and their various equivalents for the LP...  And yet, when you read the LP and LP tube rollers forum, how many rollers are now happily rocking 12au7 tubes with adapters and waxing ecstatic about how better sounding and even better priced they are as compared to the recommended 6922 types?

I do not deny that such "creativity" can be risky... But then the most astute designers and DIYers would be the first to tell you how much progress in audio technology owes itself to precisely such open-minded "creativity," and "daring" (exercised carefully, intelligently, and judiciously, whenever possible, of course).

With all that said, I think Dr. Cavalli or Monoprice, or both, ought to have made alternate in-house beefier power supplies optionally available for the LP and LG-X, for enthusiasts and buyers interested in bridging the sq gaps between these releases and the original Liquid Crimson and LAU... Calling the LP and LG-X scaled-down versions of those legendary originals was inevitably going to generate that interest, not to mention a marketing opportunity worth exploiting... But that is just my opinion ... err no, it the opinion of the "mad-scientist" half of my audiophile brain. Please direct all related inquiries or questions to the "mad scientist"


----------



## Odin412

Allanmarcus said:


> For just a little more you can get a schiit sys, which is a way more versatile solution. if you source has volume control, like a PC, you can also just turn it down there.



I use a Schiit SYS and it works well for me. My chain is Bifrost Multibit - SYS - distribution amp - headphone amplifiers.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 21, 2020)

sahmen said:


> To me, all those caveats in the fine-print are just CYA gimmicks that one should normally expect from any manufacturer or designer : they should be respected for what they are, but they are also not "the gospel" either, and shouldn't be allowed to stifle the creativity of owners or DIYers...



That's all fine, the point being don't bellyache or ask monoprice to give you a free repair if you knowingly get "creative" outside of the amp's specifications and it goes south. if something in the amp fails after using said out of spec equipment the ethical thing to do would be consider your warranty void and buy another one (or send to Cavalli repair shop for estimate)

The CYA stuff is required otherwise people will claim they never knew it could potentially damage the amplifier and monoprice will be out $$$.

I am in full support of denying warranty claims using out of spec equipment with these amps as otherwise the price would be driven up by frivolous warranty claims.


----------



## ruinedx

Odin412 said:


> I use a Schiit SYS and it works well for me. My chain is Bifrost Multibit - SYS - distribution amp - headphone amplifiers.


Or you can just keep the volume knob at a lower level on the LGX/LP. There is no issue with doing this on the latest revision of LP/LGX. This is the simplest and most transparent option.


----------



## sahmen

ruinedx said:


> That's all fine, the point being don't bellyache or ask monoprice to give you a free repair if you knowingly get "creative" outside of the amp's specifications and it goes south. if something in the amp fails after using said out of spec equipment the ethical thing to do would be consider your warranty void and buy another one (or send to Cavalli repair shop for estimate)
> 
> The CYA stuff is required otherwise people will claim they never knew it could potentially damage the amplifier and monoprice will be out $$$.
> 
> I am in full support of denying warranty claims using out of spec equipment with these amps as otherwise the price would be driven up by frivolous warranty claims.



I do not disagree at all.


----------



## Odin412

Some additional impressions and answers to questions posed earlier in the thread:

Volume control channel tracking. My Liquid Platinum doesn't have this issue, but I've read that this is an issue for some owners. I tested this as much as I can on my Liquid Gold but couldn't hear any channel imbalance at low volumes. I should also mention that with the gain set to Low I usually listen with the volume control in the 11 or 12 o'clock position for a comfortable volume level. The gain control is a good feature improvement over the Liquid Platinum.
Balanced vs single-ended output. Depending on which headphone I'm using I don't always hear any difference between balanced and single-ended outputs, but for some headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 the difference is noticeable to my ears. When using the LCD-2 with the Liquid Gold I can hear a small but noticeable difference between the two outputs. It' a bit hard to describe the difference - the balanced output sounds a bit more open in the midrange and the treble for some reason sounds both smoother and more detailed. I was surprised at how good the LCD-2 sounded driven by the balanced output of the Liquid Gold - I think this may be the best sound I've ever heard from this headphone.
ZMF Aeolus. The Cavalli and ZMF magic works wonders in this pairing. I'm currently using the suede pads, but I think I need to switch back to the original Aeolus pads for the full experience. More to come.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 21, 2020)

Odin412 said:


> Some additional impressions and answers to questions posed earlier in the thread:
> 
> Volume control channel tracking. My Liquid Platinum doesn't have this issue, but I've read that this is an issue for some owners. I tested this as much as I can on my Liquid Gold but couldn't hear any channel imbalance at low volumes. I should also mention that with the gain set to Low I usually listen with the volume control in the 11 or 12 o'clock position for a comfortable volume level. The gain control is a good feature improvement over the Liquid Platinum.
> Balanced vs single-ended output. Depending on which headphone I'm using I don't always hear any difference between balanced and single-ended outputs, but for some headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 the difference is noticeable to my ears. When using the LCD-2 with the Liquid Gold I can hear a small but noticeable difference between the two outputs. It' a bit hard to describe the difference - the balanced output sounds a bit more open in the midrange and the treble for some reason sounds both smoother and more detailed. I was surprised at how good the LCD-2 sounded driven by the balanced output of the Liquid Gold - I think this may be the best sound I've ever heard from this headphone.
> ZMF Aeolus. The Cavalli and ZMF magic works wonders in this pairing. I'm currently using the suede pads, but I think I need to switch back to the original Aeolus pads for the full experience. More to come.


Still not really clear - on dynamic headphones how would you say sound signature compares to LP. If you've had both stock and upgraded tubes might want to detail experience with each VS LGX


----------



## Pharmaboy

sahmen said:


> err no, it the opinion of the "mad-scientist" half of my audiophile brain. Please direct all related inquiries or questions to the "mad scientist"



Nice to encounter someone with genuine self-awareness!


----------



## GDuss

Hi Everyone, I have a basic question about the design of this amp.  My understanding of the Liquid Platinum is that you can run single ended in and then balanced out.  Is that the same for the Liquid Gold?  I'm assuming this is possible since @Hansotek used the Hugo2 in his review, and there isn't a way to run that balanced in (as far as I know).  He had headphones hooked up using balanced out so presumably this is an option.


----------



## Odin412

GDuss said:


> My understanding of the Liquid Platinum is that you can run single ended in and then balanced out.  Is that the same for the Liquid Gold?



Yes, that's how I've used it: Single-ended in from Bifrost Multibit and balanced out to LCD-2.


----------



## sahmen

If anyone ever gets to drive the Susvara with this amp, kindly post your impressions. I'd like to know how it fares with it, and your impressions would be highly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Odin412 said:


> Some additional impressions and answers to questions posed earlier in the thread:
> 
> Volume control channel tracking. My Liquid Platinum doesn't have this issue, but I've read that this is an issue for some owners. I tested this as much as I can on my Liquid Gold but couldn't hear any channel imbalance at low volumes. I should also mention that with the gain set to Low I usually listen with the volume control in the 11 or 12 o'clock position for a comfortable volume level. The gain control is a good feature improvement over the Liquid Platinum.
> Balanced vs single-ended output. Depending on which headphone I'm using I don't always hear any difference between balanced and single-ended outputs, but for some headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 the difference is noticeable to my ears. When using the LCD-2 with the Liquid Gold I can hear a small but noticeable difference between the two outputs. It' a bit hard to describe the difference - the balanced output sounds a bit more open in the midrange and the treble for some reason sounds both smoother and more detailed. I was surprised at how good the LCD-2 sounded driven by the balanced output of the Liquid Gold - I think this may be the best sound I've ever heard from this headphone.
> ZMF Aeolus. The Cavalli and ZMF magic works wonders in this pairing. I'm currently using the suede pads, but I think I need to switch back to the original Aeolus pads for the full experience. More to come.



Thanks for operational & sonic impressions! Every little bit helps w/a new (re-licensed?) model.

I've been examining the manual pdf and collecting questions. The first is one I'm hoping you can answer: when you turn on the unit (assuming you select the DAC as an input, whether USB, coax, or optical--does the unit start up with that input selected? Or does the rather elaborate turn-on electronic protocol restore the unit to default state?

The second question concerns burn-in, or "Amplifier Break-In" per pg-17 of the manual. I'm stumbling over the following: 

*"If you do employ a break-in period, we recommend about 100 hours of continuous music playing with no headphones connected and the volume set to about 10 o'clock."*​​How can you burn-in a headphone amp with no headphone connected? That just doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## Pharmaboy

Just ordered this amp. Based on my very positive experience with the LC v2, my hope is that the LGX builds on the Cavalli "house sound."

If this amp arrives in 1 piece and operates properly, I'll likely sell 1 or 2 amps. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> Thanks for operational & sonic impressions! Every little bit helps w/a new (re-licensed?) model.
> 
> I've been examining the manual pdf and collecting questions. The first is one I'm hoping you can answer: when you turn on the unit (assuming you select the DAC as an input, whether USB, coax, or optical--does the unit start up with that input selected? Or does the rather elaborate turn-on electronic protocol restore the unit to default state?
> 
> ...



I can confirm that the amp remembers the selected input when you cycle the power. I have used it with the single-ended input but I tried switching it to USB and it kept that input selected after a power cycle. By the way, the LED for the selected digital input keeps blinking when there is no source connected even when you select one of the analog inputs. For example, I have USB selected as the digital source and the USB LED keeps blinking even when I use the single-ended source. No big deal; the LEDs have a very gentle illumination so it's not a visual distraction, at least not for me. (A notably different design choice than the LEDs on a Schiit amp or DAC, which can almost light up a dark room.)

Regarding break-in I remember that the user manual for the original Liquid Carbon also recommended 160 (I think) hours of break-in before any 'critical listening'. I've never been able to hear any break-in differences on electronics, although I can hear the difference between a cold amp that's just been turned on and when the amp reaches normal operating temperature.


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> Just ordered this amp. Based on my very positive experience with the LC v2, my hope is that the LGX builds on the Cavalli "house sound."
> 
> If this amp arrives in 1 piece and operates properly, I'll likely sell 1 or 2 amps.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I think you'll like it. I am very much enjoying mine.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Odin412 said:


> I can confirm that the amp remembers the selected input when you cycle the power. I have used it with the single-ended input but I tried switching it to USB and it kept that input selected after a power cycle. By the way, the LED for the selected digital input keeps blinking when there is no source connected even when you select one of the analog inputs. For example, I have USB selected as the digital source and the USB LED keeps blinking even when I use the single-ended source. No big deal; the LEDs have a very gentle illumination so it's not a visual distraction, at least not for me. (A notably different design choice than the LEDs on a Schiit amp or DAC, which can almost light up a dark room.)
> 
> Regarding break-in I remember that the user manual for the original Liquid Carbon also recommended 160 (I think) hours of break-in before any 'critical listening'. I've never been able to hear any break-in differences on electronics, although I can hear the difference between a cold amp that's just been turned on and when the amp reaches normal operating temperature.



Let me clarify: I'm a big believer in burn-in & routinely do so w/new electronics & headphones. I can't always hear progressive sonic improvements after burn-in, but I do hear it (quite easily) often enough to believe in the necessity of burn-in.

What I was questioning in post above was burning in the amp w/o a connected headphone. That strikes me as odd.


----------



## sahmen (Sep 21, 2020)

Pharmaboy said:


> Let me clarify: I'm a big believer in burn-in & routinely do so w/new electronics & headphones. I can't always hear progressive sonic improvements after burn-in, but I do hear it (quite easily) often enough to believe in the necessity of burn-in.
> 
> What I was questioning in post above was burning in the amp w/o a connected headphone. That strikes me as odd.



If I may intrude here a bit, I actually don't think a headphone is required in this process, unless the headphone also requires to be burned in.  I think what might be required for the process (although I speak as a non-expert) is for some kind of signal to run through the amp (or component) undergoing the process.  I did that with Roon radio for my two LPs around the clock (24/7) without any headphones connected to them.  Remember that the headphone is connected to the amp at the end of its processing of the signal, and the signal the amp is spitting out after processing might not be as important for the burn-in process (of the amp itself) as what it is receiving through the input ports at the beginning of its processing. It is true that amps eventually have to deal with the impedances of headphones that are connected to them, but I do not think the amps need any "burn-in" training for that. Besides, impedances vary from headphone to headphone, and it could be a nightmare if one had to train one's amp with each headphone one has... Luckily, I do not think even one headphone is necessary for that training.

  It seems to me that burning-in an amp is similar to burning in a DAC, such as the Yggy. which does not even have a headphone output port, but does require the input and processing of audio signals. Again, I am saying all this as a non-expert who cannot answer any technically involved questions about what goes on during the burn-in process.  However, I have burned in lots of components : amps, DACS, internet switches (eg the etherregen), cables, linear power supplies, you name it, usually following the recommendations of the manufacturer, and it seems to me that in most cases, what counts most is the audio signal (or electrical current) that the component is processing.


----------



## Allanmarcus

GDuss said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a basic question about the design of this amp.  My understanding of the Liquid Platinum is that you can run single ended in and then balanced out.  Is that the same for the Liquid Gold?  I'm assuming this is possible since @Hansotek used the Hugo2 in his review, and there isn't a way to run that balanced in (as far as I know).  He had headphones hooked up using balanced out so presumably this is an option.


I never seen an amp that only output balanced from balanced in.

balanced in and balance out, on a headphone amp, are two different types of balanced. I know it’s confusing, but there is not relation between them.


----------



## GDuss

Allanmarcus said:


> I never seen an amp that only output balanced from balanced in.
> 
> balanced in and balance out, on a headphone amp, are two different types of balanced. I know it’s confusing, but there is not relation between them.



Thanks for the details.  Admittedly I have never run an amp balanced, either in or out.  None of the DACs and amps I have are balanced.  

I'm curious about this amp, as well as the Cavalli sound (which I haven't heard).  Thanks to all of you early adopters for providing feedback on it.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Allanmarcus said:


> I never seen an amp that only output balanced from balanced in.
> 
> balanced in and balance out, on a headphone amp, are two different types of balanced. I know it’s confusing, but there is not relation between them.



Balanced audio is a complicated topic. Balanced in vs balanced out are different things, as you say. The biggest factor is not balanced wires per se, but how the amp is designed & how it accomplishes its balanced headphone output (and perhaps also its balanced preamp output).

I have 2 amps that I routinely run SE/in & balanced out (V281 & LC v2). In each case, it's possible to run balanced in, but I can't do that, because the DACs are single-ended. And in each case, I've compared the SE HP outputs to the balanced outputs, and balanced wins every time, albeit in rather subtle ways you have to listen for.

I plan to use the LGX with SE input & balanced output, just as do those other amps.


----------



## Odin412

ruinedx said:


> Still not really clear - on dynamic headphones how would you say sound signature compares to LP. If you've had both stock and upgraded tubes might want to detail experience with each VS LGX



Sorry I don't have the Liquid Platinum hooked up right now so I can't do a direct comparison. Hopefully other Liquid Platinum owners will chime in with their impressions soon.


----------



## ruinedx

Allanmarcus said:


> I never seen an amp that only output balanced from balanced in.


ECP DSHA series


----------



## sahmen

Pharmaboy said:


> Balanced audio is a complicated topic. Balanced in vs balanced out are different things, as you say. The biggest factor is not balanced wires per se, but how the amp is designed & how it accomplishes its balanced headphone output (and perhaps also its balanced preamp output).
> 
> I have 2 amps that I routinely run SE/in & balanced out (V281 & LC v2). In each case, it's possible to run balanced in, but I can't do that, because the DACs are single-ended. And in each case, I've compared the SE HP outputs to the balanced outputs, and balanced wins every time, albeit in rather subtle ways you have to listen for.
> 
> I plan to use the LGX with SE input & balanced output, just as do those other amps.



I'd really like to hear your impressions regarding how the Liquid Gold X stacks up against the V281, sq-wise.


----------



## Allanmarcus

ruinedx said:


> ECP DSHA series


Isn’t that only balanced in and only balanced out?

i was trying to say for amps that have both have SE and Bal in, and SE and bal out, I‘ve never seen one that didn’t convert between the two.

that said, a well designed balanced out uses 4 amps, so often there is more power. Also, the conversion from SE to bal can be crap. IIRC, cavalli amps do a great job of converting SE to bal, and also the bal out generally sound better on cavalli amps. 

a wise man on another site said in general, balance > SE, but good SE > crappy balanced.


----------



## Pharmaboy

My LGX just arrived. Unpacked, connected, haven't yet turned it on. 

Question: where would I get the driver for the DAC? There's no mention of it in the manual or on the website. I know from experience with Windows 7 Professional that a driver will be required.

?

(thanks)


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Pharmaboy said:


> My LGX just arrived. Unpacked, connected, haven't yet turned it on.



Did your LGX come with a printed manual? Mine didn't.


----------



## ruinedx

Pharmaboy said:


> My LGX just arrived. Unpacked, connected, haven't yet turned it on.
> 
> Question: where would I get the driver for the DAC? There's no mention of it in the manual or on the website. I know from experience with Windows 7 Professional that a driver will be required.
> 
> ...


There may not be drivers for win7 (eol), nearly everyone uses Windows 10 now and that has built-in drivers for USB Audio Class 2 devices such as DACs.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ham Sandwich said:


> Did your LGX come with a printed manual? Mine didn't.



Nope. I downloaded the manual. It's a little disconcerting not to get the printed manual, but no biggie as it's available here:

https://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/38967_Manual_200908.pdf


----------



## Pharmaboy

ruinedx said:


> There may not be drivers for win7 (eol), nearly everyone uses Windows 10 now and that has built-in drivers for USB Audio Class 2 devices such as DACs.



Well, I'll be mighty pissed off if that is the case. There are still a shtt-ton of people using Windows 7 or 8, probably as many if not more than use 10. If no driver for Win7Pro, this will be a return for refund, sad to say...

Here's an update on my driver quest:

You can't call Monoprice, only chat or email. So I did chat
Customer service agent referred me to someone who does technical inquiries
That person informed me that they couldn't simply sent the driver or give a download URL. For that I have to email to support@monoprice.com.
Which I just did, giving them all the info they could possibly need.
Note that I've been at this for >1 hr and of course have no sound from the unit--it can't make sound w/o a driver being installed.

BTW, when I first turned it on w/DAC & USB inputs selected, I got a little Windows pop-up notification that the driver installation would begin--the a few seconds later got the expected pop-up saying driver installation failed.

*Conclusion:* I'm not yet an unhappy Monoprice customer, but I'm well on my way to that result. Fingers crossed that I get a suitable response (any response at all, in fact) from Support.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

Pharmaboy said:


> Well, I'll be mighty pissed off if that is the case. There are still a shtt-ton of people using Windows 7 or 8, probably as many if not more than use 10. If no driver for Win7Pro, this will be a return for refund, sad to say...
> 
> Here's an update on my driver quest:
> 
> ...


Not sure what you expect, not even microsoft who made the operating system supports it since it's so old.

If I developed a dac and released today I wouldn't include win7 drivers either


----------



## Rattle

It really is worth it to go through w10 if you're gonna use a usb dac. It's much better and flawless as far as usb audio is concerned.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

Rattle said:


> It really is worth it to go through w10 if you're gonna use a usb dac. It's much better and flawless as far as usb audio is concerned.


Yes microsofts win10 usb audio class 2 drivers are flawless. If you are going to use pc audio it's worth upgrading for this alone. I use them on my MX DAC

You can get a win10 upgrade license for practically nothing so there is not much excuse other than being stubborn


----------



## sahmen (Sep 25, 2020)

I think @Hansotek might be a good person to ask about the drivers, given his relatively more extended experience with the LGX as a reviewer.


----------



## newtophones07

Pharmaboy said:


> My LGX just arrived. Unpacked, connected, haven't yet turned it on.
> 
> Question: where would I get the driver for the DAC? There's no mention of it in the manual or on the website. I know from experience with Windows 7 Professional that a driver will be required.
> 
> ...




So wait if there are no Win 7 drivers and only UAC2 drivers for Win10, how so you deal with DSD direct?  Do you have to do DSD to PCM?  Seems odd, kinda Schiit like not to come with a driver.  No manual, no driver, no remote for $1,000 seems a bit much.....but I sure am itching to buy one lol


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

newtophones07 said:


> So wait if there are no Win 7 drivers and only UAC2 drivers for Win10, how so you deal with DSD direct?  Do you have to do DSD to PCM?  Seems odd, kinda Schiit like not to come with a driver.  No manual, no driver, no remote for $1,000 seems a bit much.....but I sure am itching to buy one lol


Using jriver for my dac (MX DAC ) it does native DSD64/128 via uac2 by packeting dsd bitstream (not decoding to pcm) in the pcm stream (DoP) and does not require drivers beyond Microsoft's win10 uac2 for this. It's similar to how dts cd was digitally transmitted in the late 90s.


----------



## newtophones07

ruinedx said:


> Using jriver for my dac (MX DAC ) it does native DSD64/128 via uac2 by packeting dsd bitstream (not decoding to pcm) in the pcm stream (DoP) and does not require drivers beyond Microsoft's win10 uac2 for this. It's similar to how dts cd was digitally transmitted in the late 90s.



But that is not native DSD.  Oh well at least you have some options to get it to work.  They would should develop ASIO drivers. If SMSL and Topping can provide them, I would really expect an American company to so the same at these prices.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

newtophones07 said:


> But that is not native DSD.  Oh well at least you have some options to get it to work.  They would should develop ASIO drivers. If SMSL and Topping can provide them, I would really expect an American company to so the same at these prices.


Incorrect, its native DSD bitstream - the bitstream is simply being transmitted in a PCM container and is not decoded until it hits the DAC.  It is bit for bit identical to a DSD bitstream transmitted otherwise, its just another way of transmitting native DSD.  Using DoP also does not require ASIO and can be accomplished via WASAPI.

Can read more here if interested: https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DSD#DSD_over_PCM_.28DoP.29


----------



## newtophones07

ruinedx said:


> Incorrect, its native DSD bitstream - the bitstream is simply being transmitted in a PCM container it is not decoded until it hits the DAC.  It is bit for bit identical to a DSD bitstream transmitted otherwise, its just another way of transmitting native DSD.


 Id rather not have the additional wrapper, and requires unpacking, but as long as it works, thumbs up.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

newtophones07 said:


> Id rather not have the additional wrapper, and requires unpacking, but as long as it works, thumbs up.



Yup its been around a long time, its a standard since 2012: https://dsd-guide.com/dop-open-standard#.X25GYz-Sn-g

The additional wrapper has zero impact on the bitstream, so not much to worry about.  One advantage of DoP is that it works with WASAPI which tends to be less finicky than ASIO, and ASIO generally needed to transmit DSD otherwise.

Remember also for PCM playback, ASIO main purpose is low latency not necessarily quality, and quality may be sacrificed to maintain low latency via ASIO; while WASAPI exclusive is bit-perfect.  A lot easier to just use WASAPI for everything if possible as a result.


----------



## Rattle

The whole dsd thing is dumb IMO. almost all the recordings are in the PCM domain and just get changed to sony's format so it's on a disc or file. Choosing a dac because it does or doesn't do DSD is foolish. The actual mastering is what matters not format. I don't care about DSD, I rip any worthy SACD to 24/88.2 or 176.4 and just play them. IF the mastering is even worthy that is. Why even lose sleep. Sorry I'll see myself out now.


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

Rattle said:


> The whole dsd thing is dumb IMO. almost all the recordings are in the PCM domain and just get changed to sony's format so it's on a disc or file. Choosing a dac because it does or doesn't do DSD is foolish. The actual mastering is what matters not format. I don't care about DSD, I rip any worthy SACD to 24/88.2 or 176.4 and just play them. IF the mastering is even worthy that is. Why even lose sleep. Sorry I'll see myself out now.



This is correct. It is best to prioritize for PCM.  Hence why I use WASAPI Exclusive, it is the best for PCM.  There are less than ten digital .DSF (dsd) albums worth owning IMO, & ripping SACD is a PITA.

HOWEVER, if you have the means to do native DSD and there are no side effects that impact PCM, you might as well use it as there are some masters that are only digitally available in DSF/DSD format.  Yeah you could convert them but why not use the dac functionality if you have it and it won't impact PCM quality?


----------



## Rattle

ruinedx said:


> This is correct. It is best to prioritize for PCM.  Hence why I use WASAPI Exclusive, it is the best for PCM.  There are less than ten digital .DSF (dsd) albums worth owning IMO, & ripping SACD is a PITA.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you have the means to do native DSD and there are no side effects that impact PCM, you might as well use it as there are some masters that are only digitally available in DSF/DSD format.  Yeah you could convert them but why not use the dac functionality if you have it and it won't impact PCM quality?



Agreed 100% I wasn't calling you out on anything. Just see people asking why certain american DAC makers don't support sacd/dsd and how this chi fi dac does it... when they don't even know what they are talking about... Gets OLD quick. Pick a DAC based on sound quality always not useless features. Also WASAPI FTW


----------



## ruinedx (Sep 25, 2020)

Rattle said:


> Agreed 100% I wasn't calling you out on anything. Just see people asking why certain american DAC makers don't support sacd/dsd and how this chi fi dac does it... when they don't even know what they are talking about... Gets OLD quick. Pick a DAC based on sound quality always not useless features. Also WASAPI FTW


Haha yes 

"More American DAC makers should force me to install questionable 3rd party drivers and use an inferior quality transmission interface to enable features of my DAC, this is surely a superior solution to using bit-perfect WASAPI with bulletproof native Microsoft drivers while accomplishing the same thing. CAUSE ITS NOT REAL DSD [it is]"


----------



## Pharmaboy

Rattle said:


> The whole dsd thing is dumb IMO. almost all the recordings are in the PCM domain and just get changed to sony's format so it's on a disc or file. Choosing a dac because it does or doesn't do DSD is foolish. The actual mastering is what matters not format. I don't care about DSD, I rip any worthy SACD to 24/88.2 or 176.4 and just play them. IF the mastering is even worthy that is. Why even lose sleep. Sorry I'll see myself out now.



For those love the sound of DSD files and have made all the system changes required to make it happen--my hat is off to you. 

As for me, I prioritized a digital technology that doesn't easily do native DSD (multibit, especially NOS digital), have no DSD files, and really have little curiosity about DSD. I have ~225 GB of .wav & .flac files, including a number of 24/192 recordings, and am happy with it, at least so far. Just personal decisions. 

And for that matter, choice of O.S. is another personal decision. I tend to stick with things that absolutely work for my business objectives (3 computers in home office, all Win7Pro). I don't run the latest software for O.S. or apps, but I mastered what I use to the above-average or, in some cases, lights-out user level: it's predictable and reliable for anything I do for business.


----------



## ruinedx

Pharmaboy said:


> And for that matter, choice of O.S. is another personal decision. I tend to stick with things that absolutely work for my business objectives (3 computers in home office, all Win7Pro). I don't run the latest software for O.S. or apps, but I mastered what I use to the above-average or, in some cases, lights-out user level: it's predictable and reliable for anything I do for business.



TBH I would say even for a strict business use case Windows 7 is not a good choice anymore since security updates were halted on 1/14/2020.  You are putting the security of the data for your business at risk as a result: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-7-end-of-life-support-information


----------



## Pharmaboy (Sep 25, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> TBH I would say even for a strict business use case Windows 7 is not a good choice anymore since security updates were halted on 1/14/2020.  You are putting the security of the data for your business at risk as a result: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-7-end-of-life-support-information



It's easy to be judgmental when you don't know the particulars. I'm well aware of the status of Win7, but have taken steps to mitigate that risk:

I have multiple levels of robust anti-virus/malware protection here
And external file storage (local & cloud)
And separately stored images of critical disks in each computer, allowing me to overcome ransomware attacks, for example
And multiple computers, any of which is a hot back-up of any other.
This doesn't make me impervious to threats (no one is that); but it does make me as least as well protected as the average  Win10 user.

I actually see more risk in O.S. "updates" of unknown complexity which I cannot manage, schedule, or opt out of--all part of the baggage w/Win10. I hear a new update will introduce some user control for those issues, but that doesn't remedy the crashes and other issues some Win10 users have suffered through from time to time.


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> It's easy to be judgmental when you don't know the particulars. I'm well aware of the status of Win7, but have taken steps to mitigate that risk:
> 
> I have multiple levels of robust anti-virus/malware protection here
> And external file storage (local & cloud)
> ...



Windows 7 was a great operating system that endures beyond what Microsoft (I suspect) expected when they introduced it. You should be able to manually install a driver for the DAC if Monoprice can give you a download. If you know what USB chip the DAC uses (and I don't - sorry) ​you may even be able to find a 3rd party driver. On Windows 10 there was nothing to install (or the install happened automatically behind the scenes) - I just plugged it in and Windows 10 configured the DAC as an audio output device.


----------



## Odin412

One of the things about the Liquid Gold X that I'm really enjoying is how it seems to bring out the best in my headphones. I just tried it with my Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow Closed. The bass is deep and juicy, the midrange is open and natural and the treble is smooth and resolving without being overly analytical - excellent synergy!


----------



## sahmen

Odin412 said:


> One of the things about the Liquid Gold X that I'm really enjoying is how it seems to bring out the best in my headphones. I just tried it with my Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow Closed. The bass is deep and juicy, the midrange is open and natural and the treble is smooth and resolving without being overly analytical - excellent synergy!


Any sense of how it compares to the Liquid Platinum in these areas (bass, midrange, treble, detail, air), if you remember?


----------



## buffalomatt

I am looking for a slightly warmer, balanced all-in-one dac/amp to pair with my Diana V2. I'm currently looking at this and the Burson Conductor 3XP. I know it's probably too early to ask, but does any have experience with both of these?


----------



## ruinedx

buffalomatt said:


> I am looking for a slightly warmer, balanced all-in-one dac/amp to pair with my Diana V2. I'm currently looking at this and the Burson Conductor 3XP. I know it's probably too early to ask, but does any have experience with both of these?


There is one review up not with those specific headphones but it addresses other planars:
http://enjoythemusic.com/magazine/e..._Liquid_Gold_X_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm


----------



## Odin412

sahmen said:


> Any sense of how it compares to the Liquid Platinum in these areas (bass, midrange, treble, detail, air), if you remember?



The thing that most stands out so far is that on the Liquid Platinum I usually preferred the single-ended output, but on the Liquid Gold I tend to prefer the balanced output. I really like the treble on the balanced output - it's extended and detailed while remaining smooth and musical (meaning not analytical) to my ears.


----------



## geoffalter11

Hi Liquid Gold owners... So, I have a big choice to make and I am wondering your thoughts. I am in need of a new DAC and possibly a new amp. I currently have a Vinshine R2R DAC (similar to a Denafrips Ares 2 or Soekris) and the Cembalo Spring 1 Amp. I am selling my Vinshine. Do you believe the liquid Golds DAC is on par with the amp section? I have owned a Milo, Pathos Aurium and only R2R DACs. I did have an Audeze Deckard at one point but have never owned a higher end all in one. Just curious what you think as a solution?

Thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## sahmen

Okay : I confess that I was expecting to read far more thrilled and gushing first time impressions by this time from new owners of the LG X than I do now.  So am I detecting a smaller than usual roster of ecstatic new LG X buyers, or is it all in my head? Is the LG X promising to be a runaway hit with enthusiasts as early as  the LP did, quickly after its release, or are we still in the "too soon to tell" phase?


----------



## 35FLE

LGX is not in the same level as the original LAu I would say 60% at most.


----------



## geoffalter11

I have been surprised as well that no one provided their feedback from my post. I thoughts would be more forthcoming.  Oh well!  So, I went another direction away from the LAUX.  hope everyone enjoys their new DAC/amp.


----------



## sennfan83261

35FLE said:


> LGX is not in the same level as the original LAu I would say 60% at most.


Oh, did you manage to hear the LGX down under?


----------



## 35FLE

sennfan83261 said:


> Oh, did you manage to hear the LGX down under?



I brought it and sold it after comparing to a colleague’s LAu.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

35FLE said:


> I brought it and sold it after comparing to a colleague’s LAu.



That was fast. Did you allow the LG X time to burn-in? I've been listening to my LG X and it has changed for the better with burn-in time.


----------



## jlbrach

the original is what 4 times the cost?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

The original was also made in the US (Texas) in small manufacturing runs and boutique audio markups due to the small runs and the realistic costs of keeping a small boutique audio company running.


----------



## ruinedx

So far not seeing anyone clearly recommending this over LP given the large price difference. Per that review if seems high powered planars or if you dislike tubes would be the use cases


----------



## 35FLE

Ham Sandwich said:


> That was fast. Did you allow the LG X time to burn-in? I've been listening to my LG X and it has changed for the better with burn-in time.



About a 50-60hr burn in time and listening with my 1266 TC. Was hoping the LGX to be at least 80% similar to the LAu.


----------



## Odin412

Ham Sandwich said:


> The original was also made in the US (Texas) in small manufacturing runs and boutique audio markups due to the small runs and the realistic costs of keeping a small boutique audio company running.



Yes, I dreamed of owning a Liquid Gold since I first heard it, but it was out of my reach. Thanks to the Monoprice/Cavalli cooperation I now have the Liquid Gold X. It may not be 100% identical to the original, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## Ham Sandwich (Oct 16, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> So far not seeing anyone clearly recommending this over LP given the large price difference. Per that review if seems high powered planars or if you dislike tubes would be the use cases



I suspect that most people who have a Liquid Platinum/Crimson/Fire and just got the Liquid Gold X will immediately recognize that the Liquid Gold X is a different amp with its own unique sound characteristics and that it would be unfair to the amp to do a quick take on the amp just to get a quick impression out there.

I bought the Liquid Gold X a week after release. So I've owned it for less than 3 weeks. I haven't been listening to it enough yet to get critical about its sound or do a review type commentary. I bought some new tubes for my Liquid Glass at the same time I got the Liquid Gold X and I've been far more interested in listening to those new tubes in the Liquid Glass that playing with the new toy Liquid Gold X. So the Liquid Gold X has gotten few hours (relatively) during that time. I haven't listened to it enough yet to have critical comments. I also don't have enough different headphones on hand to be able to test it with enough different headphones of different flavors to figure out what headphones pair with it best.

The reality is that the Liquid Gold X is a different amp than the Liquid Platinum and other Cavalli blended hybrids. The Liquid Gold X isn't just a solid state version of Liquid Platinum. It isn't a Liquid Platinum with no tubes. It's not like that at all. It's a different amp with its own characteristics that will pair differently with various headphones than the various Cavalli blended hybrid amps. Comparing a Liquid Platinum directly against a Liquid Gold X will ignore the unique character of each amp and what pairs best with each.

The tonality and character of the Liquid Gold X is different than my Liquid Platinum and Liquid Fire. The tubes in the Fire and Platinum seem to fill in the midrange better than the Gold X. So with a headphone like the LCD-2 Classic that takes a bit if a dive in the midrange the Fire and Platinum fill that in and make it so it doesn't sound like the LCD-2 takes so much of a dive in the midrange. The Gold X doesn't do that. So I notice the frequency characteristics of the LCD-2 Classic more. Makes me wish I had a LCD-X on hand to try with the Liquid Gold X to see if the way the LCD-X extends a little more in the midrange will pair better with the Liquid Gold X.

Another example. I have an Oppo PM-2 and a balanced cable for it. The PM-2 is more neutral through the midrange than the LCD-2 Classic. Tonally in the midrange it pairs better with the Liquid Gold X, but the PM-2 does not have the transparency of the LCD-2 Classic and the Liquid Gold X makes that obvious. The Liquid Gold X is very good at letting me know which of my headphones have more transparency than others. Better at that than the Liquid Platinum for letting me hear how transparent a headphone is (I define transparency as the ability to hear through the headphone, have the headphone disappear, and hear through the headphone and amp to the source component and recording). The Liquid Gold X makes me wish I'd have splurged and gotten an Audio Zenith PMx2 mod. Expensive, but I think the PMx2 would end up pairing quite well with the Liquid Gold X.

Another example. I have an HD580 and HD600 that are both 20 years old. I also have a HD650 that is 5 years old. I have balanced cables for them. Tonally the HD580 and HD600 work better with the Liquid Gold X than the HD650. The HD580 is a bit more shouty in the mids than the HD600, but that's the way those two always have been. The Liquid Gold X makes that more obvious. But the HD650 has much better transparency (the Senn drivers have improved over 20 years) but the HD650 tonality isn't pairing as well for me as the older HD600 tonality. With the Liquid Platinum I prefer the tonality of the HD650. With the Liquid Gold X I'm preferring the tonality of the older HD600. But for transparency I greatly prefer the HD650 on the Gold X. The Gold X really lets you notice the transparency of the headphones you try with it. More than the Liquid Platinum, and about similarly (but differently) than the Liquid Fire. The Liquid Gold X doesn't let the headphones hide, for better or worse.

The EnjoyTheMusic review of the Liquid Gold X said the Gold X sounds like a Liquid Platinum with a really sweet set of tubes. I don't think that is a good take. I don't think that is a good way to compare the two so easily. I don't hear the two amps being similar in that way. The two amps are very much their own. Each different. Can't compare them in that way. A simple comparison like that is unfair to both amps. Evaluate each on their own with headphones that pair better with each.

The Liquid Gold X does sound different in low gain and high gain. Low gain is softer smoother more Cavalli liquid sound. The high gain is harder and changes the midrange tonality and overall soundscape style. The soundstage closes in with high gain. I prefer the low gain. Low gain is more like the Cavalli relaxed style of sound I'm accustomed to. The low gain and high gain are different enough that I think of them as two different amps. Any reviews of the amp need to mention which gain setting was used. I've been using the low gain.

I've never been able to hear the original Liquid Gold. This is the first time I've been able to hear any flavor of the Cavalli solid state Liquid Gold style of sound. It's different and better than the solid state sound of the Liquid Carbon. The solid state sound of the Gold X has a take on sonic holography that is uncanny for a sold state. It's reminding me a bit of the sonic holography that tubes can do, but to a less degree while being more solid state accurate and clean. I've considered my Liquid Fire and Liquid Platinum to be 75% Cavalli solid state sound mixed with about 25% tube. But predominantly a Cavalli solid state sound take on sound with about 25% tube mixed in. The Liquid Gold X helps me understand that mix and ratio better. The solid state side of the Fire and Platinum must have a similar style of sold state sonic holography going on then mix in a bit of tube to add a bit more and add in some second harmonics and other harmonics.

The Gold X makes it clear to me that I need to listen to it with more headphones. Especially some headphones like the LCD-X and Abyss Diana and some other planars that are more neutral through the midrange than my LCD-2 Rev 2 and LCD-2 Classic. Unfortunately I don't have access to headphones like that right now. And with Covid there aren't any meets where I'll be able to go try different headphones.


----------



## sahmen

Well, for me I have great respect for everything Dr. Cavalli has done, and already own many of his products.  I have even gone crazy and purchased a second LP I did not immediately need (during the first $484 sale, which I found to be almost "criminally insane" as a price point for such a great sounding amp), although I have persuaded myself to use it in my office, and that should remove any doubts about my admiration for Cavalli products.  With that said, I have been awaiting people's impressions of the LG X with interest right from its release, and of course, with an open mind...  But what has struck me most is just how "anemic" the flow of impressions have been, for an amp that has descended from such a prestigious and legendary ancestor.

Case in point, it has been a little over one month since the LG X came out, but there are still no reviews of the amp at the Monoprice site! Compare that with the Liquid Platinum for which a glowing review appeared only after 2 or 3 days of its release, and was followed by at least another 4 or 5 in the first month alone. I think it does speak volumes that at least 5 or 6 people were so thrilled with their LP that they took the trouble to go back to the "scene of the crime" to pay their respects to their newly acquired LP.

So why are LG X owners so relatively quiet? In the spirit of keeping an open mind, I do not want to draw any hard conclusions from this apparent relative difference, but I am curious about what people think the reason might be.  Of course, I remain very curious about the LG X itself, and would like to read more impressions about what it can do, as compared, if possible, to the OG LAu and the LP. So keep the impressions coming, if you can.


----------



## Rob the Comic

sahmen said:


> Well, for me I have great respect for everything Dr. Cavalli has done, and already own many of his products.  I have even gone crazy and purchased a second LP I did not immediately need (during the first $484 sale, which I found to be almost "criminally insane" as a price point for such a great sounding amp), although I have persuaded myself to use it in my office, and that should remove any doubts about my admiration for Cavalli products.  With that said, I have been awaiting people's impressions of the LG X with interest right from its release, and of course, with an open mind...  But what has struck me most is just how "anemic" the flow of impressions have been, for an amp that has descended from such a prestigious and legendary ancestor.
> 
> Case in point, it has been a little over one month since the LG X came out, but there are still no reviews of the amp at the Monoprice site! Compare that with the Liquid Platinum for which a glowing review appeared only after 2 or 3 days of its release, and was followed by at least another 4 or 5 in the first month alone. I think it does speak volumes that at least 5 or 6 people were so thrilled with their LP that they took the trouble to go back to the "scene of the crime" to pay their respects to their newly acquired LP.
> 
> So why are LG X owners so relatively quiet? In the spirit of keeping an open mind, I do not want to draw any hard conclusions from this apparent relative difference, but I am curious about what people think the reason might be.  Of course, I remain very curious about the LG X itself, and would like to read more impressions about what it can do, as compared, if possible, to the OG LAu and the LP. So keep the impressions coming, if you can.


Hello, greetings from Sydney.
Firstly, to address your last question; I think there is something about tube amps that make the average Joe feel like he has joined the ‘audiophile ranks’ and they are perhaps more invigorated to write a review. This is just conjecture on my part but traditionally, a lot of people tend to associate tube amps as being ‘serious’ kit as opposed to solid state.
I have owned the Liquid Gold X for about 6 weeks now and will put my thoughts down here when I am not baby sitting and writing on an iPad - old guy here. I have written a brief review on SBAF but have more listening experience with it now through HD800, 600, 650, 575, Focal Utopias and LCD-3’s. I also have a Heed Canalot III Q-PSU and a Phonitor XE. I am a solid state guy because I think the transition from warm to gooey is not to be underestimated in tube amps but mostly because I know myself and thus, know that I would be an unbearable OCD tube roller in search of the unobtainable absolute. Let me just say briefly, the AUX is clearly not up to the Phonitor - few are IMHO - BUT it does not sound 2k cheaper either. I like it.

Rob


----------



## Ham Sandwich

35FLE said:


> About a 50-60hr burn in time and listening with my 1266 TC. Was hoping the LGX to be at least 80% similar to the LAu.



I'm curious about the Abyss 1266 pairing with the new Liquid Gold X. Did the Liquid Gold X have enough power and gain in low gain (4x) mode to drive the Abyss or did you have to switch to high gain (6x) mode?

The tonality and sound qualities of the Liquid Gold X have me looking for better headphones. The Abyss Diana or 1266 are in consideration if the amp can drive them plenty well with headroom in low gain mode. The Gold X amp sounds dreamy in low gain mode, not so dreamy in high gain. Any headphone I consider pairing with this amp needs to be efficient enough to be used in low gain mode.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 28, 2020)

After trying out GoldX, I pretty much lost interest in Cavalli.  I find it overpriced for the performance.  Single ended output was pure crap, and it's not excusable.  Balanced was alright, but at $1k, I expected better. 

I think it should be at about the same pricing as the LP.  LP got my interest up on Cavalli and this one just totally lost my interest. Neither are better or worth more over each other, just different.  Personally, I prefer the LP.


----------



## Klmahnn

This amp will start to look interesting once it gets discounted a bit, especially from us Europeans. Looks a little underpowered for ZMFs though? 0.83mw into 300ohm! I think I remember Zach recommending over 100mw as the drivers need 250 - 300mw to max out.


----------



## geoffalter11

SilverEars said:


> After trying out GoldX, I pretty much lost interest in Cavalli.  I find it overpriced for the performance.  Single ended output was pure crap, and it's not excusable.  Balanced was alright, but at $1k, I expected better.
> 
> I think it should be at about the same pricing as the LP.  LP got my interest up on Cavalli and this one just totally lost my interest. Neither are better or worth more over each other, just different.  Personally, I prefer the LP.


Kinda disappointing to hear...  The Cavalli Sound has held such high esteem in the community for so long.  I have never owned a Cavalli piece and seriously considered the GoldX.  I have not heard either the LP or the GoldX.  Actually, I haven't heard any of Cavalli's Amps as his high end stuff always seemed out of reach.  I will continue to wait and perhaps the next design will be for me.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Klmahnn said:


> This amp will start to look interesting once it gets discounted a bit, especially from us Europeans. Looks a little underpowered for ZMFs though? 0.83mw into 300ohm! I think I remember Zach recommending over 100mw as the drivers need 250 - 300mw to max out.



It is 0.82 watts into 300 ohms using the balanced output. That's watts not milliwatts. So 820 milliwatts.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

SilverEars said:


> After trying out GoldX, I pretty much lost interest in Cavalli.  I find it overpriced for the performance.  Single ended output was pure crap, and it's not excusable.  Balanced was alright, but at $1k, I expected better.
> 
> I think it should be at about the same pricing as the LP.  LP got my interest up on Cavalli and this one just totally lost my interest. Neither are better or worth more over each other, just different.  Personally, I prefer the LP.



The Liquid Gold X is also a balanced amp designed around a balanced circuit that sounds best in balanced mode. The single-ended output is for convenience only and not for sound quality. The manual also mentions that:


> Balanced vs. Unbalanced
> To get the best performance from your amplifier, use the balanced headphone output, as well as the balanced XLR inputs. The amp is designed to run with a balanced input and output. If you only have TRS terminated headphones, we recommend that you find a way to listen with balanced headphones before making any judgement on the performance of the amp. Remember that the unbalanced output is provided for convenience only.



The Liquid Platinum is the same. The single-ended output is for convenience only and should not be used to judge the sound quality or capabilities of the amp.

Personally I think Cavalli made a mistake in adding the single-ended outputs for the Gold X and Platinum. The single-ended outputs get used to judge the quality of the amp and for measurements. If the single-ended output wasn't there then those mistakes and misuses couldn't be made. I have both the Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X. I have never used the single-ended outputs for any listening other than to verify that they work and that they do indeed not sound as good as the balanced output.


----------



## Klmahnn

Ham Sandwich said:


> The Liquid Gold X is also a balanced amp designed around a balanced circuit that sounds best in balanced mode. The single-ended output is for convenience only and not for sound quality. The manual also mentions that:
> 
> 
> The Liquid Platinum is the same. The single-ended output is for convenience only and should not be used to judge the sound quality or capabilities of the amp.
> ...


Agreed would also look a lot better with just XLR. Excuse my complete brain fart... what was I thinking earlier 0.83mw makes 0 sense haha.


----------



## Shane D

Ham Sandwich said:


> The Liquid Gold X is also a balanced amp designed around a balanced circuit that sounds best in balanced mode. The single-ended output is for convenience only and not for sound quality. The manual also mentions that:
> 
> 
> The Liquid Platinum is the same. The single-ended output is for convenience only and should not be used to judge the sound quality or capabilities of the amp.
> ...



So, you find them different enough to merit keeping both?
MAN, would I love to able to do a side by side!

Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 31, 2020)

Ham Sandwich said:


> The Liquid Gold X is also a balanced amp designed around a balanced circuit that sounds best in balanced mode. The single-ended output is for convenience only and not for sound quality. The manual also mentions that:
> 
> 
> The Liquid Platinum is the same. The single-ended output is for convenience only and should not be used to judge the sound quality or capabilities of the amp.
> ...


I'm not judging the quality of amp solely on SE, which is not what I stated.  I said amps out there with balanced output, do not have gimped SE output.  I use SE with various other amps, and GoldX's SE is unusable.

Seriously, it's $1k amp and makes no sense SE should sound as bad as it does.  Even cheap amps actually provide properly implemented SE outputs.  I can't take his designs seriously.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

SilverEars said:


> I'm not judging the quality of amp solely on SE, which is not what I stated.  I said amps out there with balanced output, do not have gimped SE output.  I use SE with various other amps, and GoldX's SE is unusable.
> 
> Seriously, it's $1k amp and makes no sense SE should sound as bad as it does.  Even cheap amps actually provide properly implemented SE outputs.  I can't take his designs seriously.



Cavalli knows very well how to make a very good single-ended amp. The Liquid Fire, Liquid Crimson, and Liquid Glass are all single-ended amps and sound better than a lot of balanced amps I've tried. I own both a Liquid Fire and a Liquid Glass so I know very well how they sound. And they're quite good at what they do. If you want Cavalli's best single-ended amp go find yourself a Liquid Crimson. It is very nice.

There are different ways of doing balanced headphone amps. Balanced amps can be pseudo-balanced, true balanced, or transformer balanced.

Pseudo-balanced is like putting two single-ended amps side by side to generate a differential signal. With a pseudo-balanced amp the single-ended headphone output will sound very close and very much like the balanced output. In some implementations the balanced headphone output may sound a bit worse than the single-ended output. With a pseudo-balanced design it is the balanced output that can potentially be gimped.

True balanced amps use a topology that is inherently balanced. The output from the amp topology is a differential signal. With a true balanced amp the single-ended headphone output gets gimped. You can create a single-ended output by summing the output or by taking a shorter path through the amp circuit that stays single-ended. Cavalli opts for the second way. I don't know the circuit for the Liquid Gold, but for the Liquid Carbon and Liquid Platinum the single-ended output ends up using only about 25% of the actual amplification circuit. So of course it doesn't sound as good. The circuit was designed for the balanced differential output rather than the single-ended output. I'm assuming the design and behavior of the Liquid Gold topology is similar. 

With a pseudo-balanced amp the sound quality of the single-ended and balanced headphone outputs will be very close. The advantage for the balanced output will be more power and potentially a little bit better sound quality (lower crosstalk and such).

With true balanced amps the sound quality of the balanced headphone output will sound best. In some true balanced amps the designer doesn't even bother adding a single-ended output because why listen to a gimped output. There are some true balanced topologies and designs that sound very good or very special or have other cost or design advantages. With those designs the fact that the balanced headphone output will sound the best is worth the inconvenience that the single-ended output will be gimped.


----------



## Klmahnn

Has anyone compared the RME ADI-2 dac (v2) headphone out to this? I'm about to pull the trigger on one (again) but it might just be worth waiting for a discount on this if it compares favourably.


----------



## Klmahnn

For anyone in the UK (I'm assuming EU also) who might be wondering - Monoprice confirmed there are no plans currently to stock this outside of the US, subject to change in 2021. Given the current stock lineup I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Any updates on impressions for these units? Especially how the gold/platinum Compare to the original Cavalli amps like glass/crimson/gold etc?


----------



## sahmen

Random Lunatic said:


> Any updates on impressions for these units? Especially how the gold/platinum Compare to the original Cavalli amps like glass/crimson/gold etc?



I hate to say this but I am more and more inclined to take the almost deafening silence on this particular subject, here and on the Monoprice LGX page, nearly two months after its release, as a very eloquent answer to the type of question you're asking.  It would just be  matter of putting 2 and 2 (or in this case 0 and 0) together, and connecting the dots.


----------



## Shane D

sahmen said:


> I hate to say this but I am more and more inclined to take the almost deafening silence on this particular subject, here and on the Monoprice LGX page, nearly two months after its release, as a very eloquent answer to the type of question you're asking.  It would just be  matter of putting 2 and 2 (or in this case 0 and 0) together, and connecting the dots.



And that is too bad.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

sahmen said:


> I hate to say this but I am more and more inclined to take the almost deafening silence on this particular subject, here and on the Monoprice LGX page, nearly two months after its release, as a very eloquent answer to the type of question you're asking.  It would just be  matter of putting 2 and 2 (or in this case 0 and 0) together, and connecting the dots.



LOL!
Don't get a job as a detective. Your sense of intuition is all wrong.

The LAuX is a better amp than the LP. And is actually better in some ways than the Fire, Crimson and Glass.


----------



## Random Lunatic (Nov 9, 2020)

sahmen said:


> I hate to say this but I am more and more inclined to take the almost deafening silence on this particular subject, here and on the Monoprice LGX page, nearly two months after its release, as a very eloquent answer to the type of question you're asking.  It would just be  matter of putting 2 and 2 (or in this case 0 and 0) together, and connecting the dots.


Yea... I just really wish that wasn't the case, because I want a Cavalli amp so badly - But at the same time, I've heard how big a difference every component in a circuit can make, so even if this is the same circuit as the original, the sum of too many cheap parts, vs. many good ones in the original...

What really irks me at the end, is that not a single soul, even with the Liquid Platinum, has had a chance to compare it to its predecessors, to see how it stacks up to the legendary originals.

Not to mention: What money-hating genious at Monoprice decided not to use these circuits to they full potential when they have literally been handed them on a silver platter? What they're doing is like gaining direct access to Beethoven himself, an then asking him to write a new symphony, but only using instruments found at Toys'R'Us and written in crayon.
Cheap amps for the people is a commendable idea - but at the same time, Cavalli made the best amps I've ever heard, its depressing only to have access to a shadow or cheap imitation of what once was - if all is indeed as this silence would indicate.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Ham Sandwich said:


> LOL!
> Don't get a job as a detective. Your sense of intuition is all wrong.
> 
> The LAuX is a better amp than the LP. And is actually better in some ways than the Fire, Crimson and Glass.


Thank Odin and the 7 Dwarves you're back from the dead to save this thread from turning in to some drunk post-funeral party for the Gold X!


----------



## sahmen (Nov 9, 2020)

Ham Sandwich said:


> LOL!
> Don't get a job as a detective. Your sense of intuition is all wrong.
> 
> The LAuX is a better amp than the LP. And is actually better in some ways than the Fire, Crimson and Glass.



Okay fair enough... But where are all the breathless, ecstatic, and euphoric impressions that one normally sees in the first few weeks following the release of a component that is a real hit? not to mention a descendant of the legendary Lau to boot?I am not even expecting anything like the excitement that greeted the release of the CTH on Massdrop, or the Liquid Carbon iterations, here on head-fi and on Massdrop. Even a fraction of the modest total of 6 5-star reviews that appeared on Monoprice within the first month of the release of the LP would go a long way in showing to what extent the LGX has whipped up some enthusiasm right out of the proverbial gate...  But zero enthusiastic reviews after nearly two months???  Let me put it this way : 

If the LGX is really better, period, or just better "in some ways" than the Fire, Crimson, and the Glass, then even you have got to agree that the early adopters have a rather straaange way of demonstrating it... Don't you?

By the way, I was considering getting a Liquid Gold upon its release, several months before it came out.  However, since it actually came out, the rather tepid response has given me a rather strong case of "cold feet," so if you have something to say that would change that I'd be glad  to listen, but what you say must be really persuasive to make me want to move the needle at this point.


----------



## Random Lunatic

sahmen said:


> Okay fair enough... But where are all the breathless, ecstatic, and euphoric impressions that one normally sees in the first few weeks following the release of a component that is a real hit? not to mention a descendant of the legendary Lau to boot?I am not even expecting anything like the excitement that greeted the release of the CTH on Massdrop, or the Liquid Carbon iterations, here on head-fi and on Massdrop. Even a fraction of the modest total of 6 5-star reviews that appeared on Monoprice within the first month of the release of the LP would go a long way in showing to what extent the LGX has whipped up some enthusiasm right out of the  the gate...  But zero enthusiastic reviews after nearly two months???  Let me put it this way :
> 
> If the LGX is really better, period, or just better "in some ways" than the Fire, Crimson, and the Glass, then even you have got to agree that the early adopters have a rather straaange way of demonstrating it... Don't you?
> 
> By the way, I was considering getting a Liquid Gold upon its release, several months before it came out.  However, since it actually came out, the rather tepid response has given a strong case of "cold feet," so if you have something to say that would change that I'd glad be  to listen, but what you say must be really persuasive to make me want to move the needle at this point.


I think you to some extent answered your own question - some of it is simply “more begets more”.
The other part: I’m a massive Cavalli fanboy, yet heard absolutely nothing about the LAuX being released - I just found it now. Not a lot of noise was made about its release, not a lot of reviews or fanfare.
Plus some people dropped off due to the delayed release by the looks of it, and some might not have the financial security at the moment... Who knows.
But considering @Ham Sandwich has both the Liquid Platinum, and my favorite, the Glass, I’ll eagerly await his impressions/comparison - if I can get something that can do for my HD800 what the Glass/Crimson did, I don’t care how quiet it has been


----------



## ra990

I think this amp was just so late in the game. It's been, what, over a year it seems since they've been delaying it. The time for enthusiasm for this amp is just dead now. There's so many other options on the market that, especially at this price, this just doesn't have an appeal.


----------



## Rattle (Nov 9, 2020)

Some people just can't live without the hype !

I for one wish there was no dac and it was 750 I would buy it out of loyalty and Cavalli love alone. $1000 though with a built in dac I dont need want or will use is a deal breaker for me. Bought LP at launch and heard the cap modded LP, still love the stock unit, no tube chasing or waste on big money tubes are even needed IMO. Especially now that the LP is 400 ? I paid 6 and still having a hard time leaving it for more high end amps. Diminishing returns and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Rattle said:


> Some people just can't live without the hype !
> 
> I for one wish there was no dac and it was 750 I would buy it out of loyalty and Cavalli love alone. $1000 though with a built in dac I dont need want or will use is a deal breaker for me. Bought LP at launch and heard the cap modded LP, still love the stock unit, no tube chasing or waste on big money tubes are even needed IMO. Especially now that the LP is 400 ? I paid 6 and still having a hard time leaving it for more high end amps. Diminishing returns and all that fun stuff.


Yea, I do agree that integrated stuff isn’t my thing either - on the other hand it is handy to have at times, if I just randomly want to plug in a random laptop or the like.
And in a world where it actually does sound like the OG LAu, even 1k is a bargain.

if it wasn’t for the import fees I’d be all over these amps.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Does anyone know if there is any hope of a Black Friday sale on these amps by the way?


----------



## sennfan83261

Random Lunatic said:


> Does anyone know if there is any hope of a Black Friday sale on these amps by the way?


I might cast an eye on it when that day comes. At $1,000, that's a tall ask in this economic climate, which also did the LAuX no favors on its release. At least Monoprice has a 30 day money back guarantee on their products if you are not satisfied with them.


----------



## Random Lunatic

sennfan83261 said:


> I might cast an eye on it when that day comes. At $1,000, that's a tall ask in this economic climate, which also did the LAuX no favors on its release. At least Monoprice has a 30 day money back guarantee on their products if you are not satisfied with them.


Yea, but living in EU I doubt that’s really an option...


----------



## Zachik

Rattle said:


> I for one wish there was no dac and it was 750 I would buy it out of loyalty and Cavalli love alone.


That is EXACTLY what I said many moons ago, when it was officially announced (with the $1,000 price tag)...


----------



## Random Lunatic (Nov 9, 2020)

Zachik said:


> That is EXACTLY what I said many moons ago, when it was officially announced (with the $1,000 price tag)...


I feel like there are two options as to why they did it:
1) Cavalli himself genuinely felt he could make a dac that would synergize so well with this specific amplifier, that he wanted to do it - he did seem low key enthusiastic about it, as though expecting people to be surprised by how good it is in his early comments.
Or my cynical side:
2) Given the presumably incredibly high margins on these amps (based on how cheap the LP has been on sale), Monoprice wanted some way to justify increasing the revenue even further with a higher price, and felt the need to add functionality, in order to justify it compared to the existing LP.

Or a mix of both... Either way, these products seem to have the hands/stench of someone who is a marketing/accountant person and not at all an audiophile in them to some extent, which is a shame. Because an audiophile would know it’s about quality, not quantity - more money should mean better stuff, not more stuff. I can only hope Cavalli has had a big enough part in it that I won’t be disappointed when I inevitably get one.

I have a 4000$ dac, and I know an original Cavalli amp would be an appropriate match to it - got to wonder if the same can be said for these... I’m hoping so.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

The sound quality and sound style of the amp is worth $1000. I don't know of anything under $1K that sounds like this combined with this much power. Even going up to $2K I'm wondering what other amps are like this with this sound style and power. The amp has its niche and will be a bargain for people who are after an amp in that sonic niche. I have no regrets spending $1K on this amp.

Keep in mind the amp includes an integrated DAC based on an AKM chip. The AKM factory burned down. It's going to be a while before AKM chips are available again at normal prices. That may mean that it won't be practical to do a second manufacturing run of the amp when the first run sells out. Or the second run would have to be redesigned with either a different DAC chip or eliminate the DAC portion altogether. If you're waiting for the amp to go on sale for $600 you may just completely miss out on being able to buy the amp.


----------



## jonathan c

Random Lunatic said:


> I feel like there are two options as to why they did it:
> 1) Cavalli himself genuinely felt he could make a dac that would synergize so well with this specific amplifier, that he wanted to do it - he did seem low key enthusiastic about it, as though expecting people to be surprised by how good it is in his early comments.
> Or my cynical side:
> 2) Given the presumably incredibly high margins on these amps (based on how cheap the LP has been on sale), Monoprice wanted some way to justify increasing the revenue even further with a higher price, and felt the need to add functionality, in order to justify it compared to the existing LP.
> ...


A DAC-less version of the Liquid Gold makes sense because it gives the user flexibility to acquire or upgrade the DAC as the technology evolves, with or without streaming. Let the amp and the DAC do what they do best. Design success for one does not guarantee success for the other. Let the customer choose.


----------



## Zachik

Random Lunatic said:


> I feel like there are two options as to why they did it:
> 1) Cavalli himself genuinely felt he could make a dac that would synergize so well with this specific amplifier, that he wanted to do it - he did seem low key enthusiastic about it, as though expecting people to be surprised by how good it is in his early comments.
> Or my cynical side:
> 2) Given the presumably incredibly high margins on these amps (based on how cheap the LP has been on sale), Monoprice wanted some way to justify increasing the revenue even further with a higher price, and felt the need to add functionality, in order to justify it compared to the existing LP.
> ...


I would have agreed with you, if not for the stand alone Cavalli DAC that was introduced at the same time and in the same style chassis...



Random Lunatic said:


> I have a 4000$ dac, and I know an original Cavalli amp would be an appropriate match to it - got to wonder if the same can be said for these... I’m hoping so.


I am curious: which DAC is that? Something like the Vinshine Terminator?


----------



## Zachik

Ham Sandwich said:


> Keep in mind the amp includes an integrated DAC based on an AKM chip. The AKM factory burned down. It's going to be a while before AKM chips are available again at normal prices. That may mean that it won't be practical to do a second manufacturing run of the amp when the first run sells out. *Or the second run would have to be redesigned with either a different DAC chip or eliminate the DAC portion altogether.* If you're waiting for the amp to go on sale for $600 you may just completely miss out on being able to buy the amp.


If that fire would cause MP to introduce a DAC-less version of the LGX, that would be a much more appealing product for quite a few audiophiles!


----------



## Random Lunatic

Zachik said:


> I would have agreed with you, if not for the stand alone Cavalli DAC that was introduced at the same time and in the same style chassis...
> 
> 
> I am curious: which DAC is that? Something like the Vinshine Terminator?


I considered it, but no, it’s an Auralic Vega G1 - which even though the CEO said the headphone out in it is not “serious” is already the best thing I’ve heard my HD800 out of, only beaten by the original Cavalli stuff... hence why I’m considering wether I should get one of these or an Auralic Taurus to pair with it 
I’d like some extra “body” or “weight” added to the HD800 sound, though it’s already good as is....


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Zachik said:


> If that fire would cause MP to introduce a DAC-less version of the LGX, that would be a much more appealing product for quite a few audiophiles!



My comments about the amp being worth $1K are based on using the amp as an amp only and ignoring the DAC portion. If the integrated DAC is beneath you then pretend the integrated DAC isn't there. The amp is still worth $1K on sound quality and sound style with that power.

I'm using the LAuX with a Schiit Gungnir MB A1 (balanced outputs). I'm not using the internal DAC. I'm not concerned that I had to pay a little bit more for the amp because of the integrated DAC that I'm not going to use. For me that is a non-issue. I don't care. I want an amp with the Cavalli LAuX sound and that sound is worth $1K to me.

There is a segment of the market that does really want a one box solution on their desktop for headphone listening. One box with both amp and DAC. Everything looks neater that way. Those people were asking for an integrated DAC with the Liquid Platinum. They've got it now with the LAuX.


----------



## Zachik

Ham Sandwich said:


> My comments about the amp being worth $1K are based on using the amp as an amp only and ignoring the DAC portion. If the integrated DAC is beneath you then pretend the integrated DAC isn't there. The amp is still worth $1K on sound quality and sound style with that power.


I am NOT saying the DAC is beneath me. For all I know it could be great!
I AM saying I do not need it, so do not want to pay for it...


----------



## Klmahnn

I'm interested in hearing more about the build also before even dreaming of pulling the trigger (being from UK). The LP seemed to be fraught with issues.


----------



## Random Lunatic (Nov 15, 2020)

Klmahnn said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about the build also before even dreaming of pulling the trigger (being from UK). The LP seemed to be fraught with issues.


Yea, I've heard rather varied opinions on it - some think the build is absolutely amazing, others think its cheap...

Though ultimately I'm still waiting for a comparison to something I know, like the Liquid Glass or Crimson, as the sound is my first and foremost concern.


----------



## omegaorgun (Nov 16, 2020)

No other reviews out. Why isn't this in the hands of some YouTube audiophiles?

Not trying to nag but more reviews are needed before I part with near $1000 for an amp. I honestly think it needs to be closer to $700 to be anyway competitive with what's out there or is on the horizon like the Aquila II or Fiio K7.

Also...why to God did they gimp the power?


----------



## Odin412

Having bought this amp on the day it was released it’s time to share some further impressions.
There’s been some discussion on this thread about the differences between the single-ended and balanced outputs. I definitely prefer the balanced output. It’s not that the single-ended output sounds bad, but to my ears the treble is a bit less smooth and clean on the single-ended output. Depending on the track and headphones that I listen to I sometimes find that the treble on the single-ended output bothers me a bit. I’m very treble-sensitive, so YMMV here. This is a different experience than with my Liquid Carbon and Liquid Platinum amps, where I prefer the single-ended output for most headphones. So, if you’re considering the Liquid Gold X you owe it to yourself to invest in balanced cables for your headphones. I’m not into cables so I just buy cheap balanced cables, but how much you want to spend is up to you.
I’ve also found that while the Liquid Gold X isn’t a panacea that makes all headphones sound good, with the right headphones it sounds spectacular. My MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and Closed (1st generation) and Audeze LCD-2 sound fantastic with this amp. Especially the LCD-2 sounds better than I’ve heard it with any other amp that I have. I’ve often heard a bit of treble edge on the LCD-2 that bothered me, but that’s gone when I use it with the Liquid Gold X using the balanced output. Well done!


----------



## sahmen

Odin412 said:


> Having bought this amp on the day it was released it’s time to share some further impressions.
> There’s been some discussion on this thread about the differences between the single-ended and balanced outputs. I definitely prefer the balanced output. It’s not that the single-ended output sounds bad, but to my ears the treble is a bit less smooth and clean on the single-ended output. Depending on the track and headphones that I listen to I sometimes find that the treble on the single-ended output bothers me a bit. I’m very treble-sensitive, so YMMV here. This is a different experience than with my Liquid Carbon and Liquid Platinum amps, where I prefer the single-ended output for most headphones. So, if you’re considering the Liquid Gold X you owe it to yourself to invest in balanced cables for your headphones. I’m not into cables so I just buy cheap balanced cables, but how much you want to spend is up to you.
> I’ve also found that while the Liquid Gold X isn’t a panacea that makes all headphones sound good, with the right headphones it sounds spectacular. My MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and Closed (1st generation) and Audeze LCD-2 sound fantastic with this amp. Especially the LCD-2 sounds better than I’ve heard it with any other amp that I have. I’ve often heard a bit of treble edge on the LCD-2 that bothered me, but that’s gone when I use it with the Liquid Gold X using the balanced output. Well done!



Could you elaborate a bit on how much better the LGX sounds in balanced mode, as compared with the Liquid Platinum, that is, if the LGX sounds indeed better?


----------



## Random Lunatic

FireLion said:


> No other reviews out. Why isn't this in the hands of some YouTube audiophiles?
> 
> Not trying to nag but more reviews are needed before I part with near $1000 for an amp. I honestly think it needs to be closer to $700 to be anyway competitive with what's out there or is on the horizon like the Aquila II or Fiio K7.
> 
> Also...why to God did they gimp the power?



I really don't think the price is an issue, I mean cheaper is always nice of course, but the circuit was praised even at 4-6000$ originally, so assuming it can live up to its predecessor, 1000 is a bargain in theory. 
That being said, the uncertainty as to whether that IS the case, is the issue. 
I know cheap amps have on spec/pop-measurement caught up to it, but the same can be said of most hyper expensive amps, yet people still buy them, because some of them have a certain sound to them that the cheaper ones don't, for whatever reason. Cavalli being a prime example of having a "house sound" for an amp.

They gimped the power because the amp was converted to surface mount components to make it cheap, and apparently they couldn't handle the full power. That being said I wish the would just have remade it in full size, using cheaper components, even if it might have cost 2000$ - Same goes for the Crimson/Platinum. If I knew they were identical to the originals, just with cheaper components I could swap out myself for better ones if I felt like it, I wouldn't even hesitate to buy one, even at a premium.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Odin412 said:


> Having bought this amp on the day it was released it’s time to share some further impressions.
> There’s been some discussion on this thread about the differences between the single-ended and balanced outputs. I definitely prefer the balanced output. It’s not that the single-ended output sounds bad, but to my ears the treble is a bit less smooth and clean on the single-ended output. Depending on the track and headphones that I listen to I sometimes find that the treble on the single-ended output bothers me a bit. I’m very treble-sensitive, so YMMV here. This is a different experience than with my Liquid Carbon and Liquid Platinum amps, where I prefer the single-ended output for most headphones. So, if you’re considering the Liquid Gold X you owe it to yourself to invest in balanced cables for your headphones. I’m not into cables so I just buy cheap balanced cables, but how much you want to spend is up to you.
> I’ve also found that while the Liquid Gold X isn’t a panacea that makes all headphones sound good, with the right headphones it sounds spectacular. My MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and Closed (1st generation) and Audeze LCD-2 sound fantastic with this amp. Especially the LCD-2 sounds better than I’ve heard it with any other amp that I have. I’ve often heard a bit of treble edge on the LCD-2 that bothered me, but that’s gone when I use it with the Liquid Gold X using the balanced output. Well done!


Thank you for giving a snippet of what its like! 
The balanced vs. single end is simply due to both the Gold and Platinum's architecture being inherently balanced, so they really aren't meant to be used single ended, theoretically, its just there for convenience.


----------



## Klmahnn

Just found and about to watch - whatever he says, at least there's another review out there!


----------



## Random Lunatic (Nov 21, 2020)

Klmahnn said:


> Just found and about to watch - whatever he says, at least there's another review out there!



He said literally nothing... spent half an hour saying absolutely nothing, other than he likes it... no real explanation why.

Just Zeos doing what he does best I guess


----------



## Ham Sandwich (Nov 22, 2020)

Z really needs to read the manual for the gear he reviews before reviewing the gear. It is obvious he has never read a manual for any of the gear he owns or has reviewed. Almost every question and concern he had about the Liquid Gold X was answered or addressed in the manual.

First one I'll get out of the way is that you should not casually plug and unplug RCA cables while the gear is powered on. It is too easy to accidentally short the connection by touching the center pin to ground and fry something in the source gear or amp gear. Or if you're lucky just blow a fuse in the gear. Yes you can hot-swap RCA, until that one time where you can't and you fry something. Don't do it. Power off the gear and then plug in the RCA cables. Then power the gear back on. The manual for the Liquid Gold X actually mentions this and says not to make any electrical connections while the amp or source are on. It is less risk to hot-plug XLR cables because it is more difficult and less likely to cause a short while plugging in an XLR cable compared to an RCA cable. You can get away with hot-plugging XLR compared to RCA. But should still power down the gear if you're not willing to risk frying the source or amp. This is common knowledge that someone like Z should know and demonstrate. He's a bit sloppy. I have a Schiit multibit DAC. I power it down and the amp whenever making cable changes. Even though the DAC takes some time to recover after being turned off.

The manual also mentions that there will be a small DC transient on the output when changing the gain setting. This is to be expected. It is not a fault. The manual also says that if your headphones are very sensitive or if you are worried about the DC transient that you should turn the amp off before changing the gain setting. Then turn the amp back on.

The manual also mentions that best practice is to disconnect and connect headphones while the amp is off. The amp has checks during the power on sequence that check for DC offset and prevent any DC offset from hitting the headphone output during the power on sequence. So it is safe, and preferred, to have the headphones connected when the amp is being turned on. Some amps will say not to have headphones connected while powering the amp on. Some amps will say to have the headphones connected while powering the amp on. It is very beneficial to read the manual and find out what the designer of the amp suggests and recommends. Cause you can't always assume. RTFM.

The manual also mentions that plugging in and unplugging headphones while the amp is powered on can trigger the DC offset or ground fault protection that the amp monitors. So plugging in a headphone or unplugging a headphone while the amp is on could trigger the amp to detect a fault and power off. This is more likely to happen with the single-ended TRS connection than the balanced 4-pin XLR connection. So with this amp the best practice is to avoid hot-plugging headphones while the amp is on. If you must hot-plug then the balanced connection is less risk.

The manual also mentions that the balanced headphone output is the best quality and if you're evaluating the amp for review purposes or audio quality purposes you should judge the amp based on the balanced output and not the single-ended output. Z kinda ignored that advice.

Similar for balanced XLR inputs versus the single-ended RCA inputs. If you're being critical in reviewing or listening you should use a balanced DAC to review if you actually care about finding out what the amp is capable of. The single-ended RCA inputs do work find and sound fine. But the balanced XLR inputs do sound a little bit better. At the level and quality this amp is playing at that little difference makes a difference.

Z pretty much ignored or was ignorant of almost every bit of advice or best practices stated in the manual. He really should know better by now considering how much gear he's reviewed. The review was pretty much an example of everything not to do.

One thing I do agree with about the review is that Liquid Butter is a good way to describe the amp. Liquid Gold is also a good way. The sound is buttery gold good.


----------



## Klmahnn

Ham Sandwich said:


> Z really needs to read the manual for the gear he reviews before reviewing the gear. It is obvious he has never read a manual for any of the gear he owns or has reviewed. Almost every question and concern he had about the Liquid Gold X was answered or addressed in the manual.
> 
> First one I'll get out of the way is that you should not casually plug and unplug RCA cables while the gear is powered on. It is too easy to accidentally short the connection by touching the center pin to ground and fry something in the source gear or amp gear. Or if you're lucky just blow a fuse in the gear. Yes you can hot-swap RCA, until that one time where you can't and you fry something. Don't do it. Power off the gear and then plug in the RCA cables. Then power the gear back on. The manual for the Liquid Gold X actually mentions this and says not to make any electrical connections while the amp or source are on. It is less risk to hot-plug XLR cables because it is more difficult and less likely to cause a short while plugging in an XLR cable compared to an RCA cable. You can get away with hot-plugging XLR compared to RCA. But should still power down the gear if you're not willing to risk frying the source or amp. This is common knowledge that someone like Z should know and demonstrate. He's a bit sloppy. I have a Schiit multibit DAC. I power it down and the amp whenever making cable changes. Even though the DAC takes some time to recover after being turned off.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Funny because he has stated previously he’s “a balanced whore” or something along those lines... and then he goes ahead and does that ha. Also can’t believe he kept subjecting his drivers to those transients over and over again... my OCD was going overdrive!


----------



## Klmahnn

Klmahnn said:


> Good to know! Funny because he has stated previously he’s “a balanced whore” or something along those lines... and then he goes ahead and does that ha. Also can’t believe he kept subjecting his drivers to those transients over and over again... my OCD was going overdrive!


Also was nice (and not so nice) that he confirmed that the dac was basically a throwaway add on and not a real bonus feature.


----------



## newtophones07

Klmahnn said:


> Just found and about to watch - whatever he says, at least there's another review out there!




Sounds like it's a great sounding amp, but that gain structure appears to be problematic, like on the original LP.  I have 24 and 32 ohm cans. I want one, as I like the sound of his amps, , but the fast volume scale makes it unusable.  This review was mainly SE, I can only imagine how bad the volume is using the preferred balanced output.


----------



## Odin412

newtophones07 said:


> Sounds like it's a great sounding amp, but that gain structure appears to be problematic, like on the original LP.  I have 24 and 32 ohm cans. I want one, as I like the sound of his amps, , but the fast volume scale makes it unusable.  This review was mainly SE, I can only imagine how bad the volume is using the preferred balanced output.



I didn't watch the review (Z's videos make me seasick), but I use the balanced output and have no problems with the volume control. I use low gain with headphones like the Audeze LCD-2. BTW @Ham Sandwich is right about the gain switch - I once used it while playing and was rewarded with a painfully loud click in my headphone. Best to unplug the headphone before changing the gain setting.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Ham Sandwich said:


> Z really needs to read the manual for the gear he reviews before reviewing the gear. It is obvious he has never read a manual for any of the gear he owns or has reviewed. Almost every question and concern he had about the Liquid Gold X was answered or addressed in the manual.
> 
> First one I'll get out of the way is that you should not casually plug and unplug RCA cables while the gear is powered on. It is too easy to accidentally short the connection by touching the center pin to ground and fry something in the source gear or amp gear. Or if you're lucky just blow a fuse in the gear. Yes you can hot-swap RCA, until that one time where you can't and you fry something. Don't do it. Power off the gear and then plug in the RCA cables. Then power the gear back on. The manual for the Liquid Gold X actually mentions this and says not to make any electrical connections while the amp or source are on. It is less risk to hot-plug XLR cables because it is more difficult and less likely to cause a short while plugging in an XLR cable compared to an RCA cable. You can get away with hot-plugging XLR compared to RCA. But should still power down the gear if you're not willing to risk frying the source or amp. This is common knowledge that someone like Z should know and demonstrate. He's a bit sloppy. I have a Schiit multibit DAC. I power it down and the amp whenever making cable changes. Even though the DAC takes some time to recover after being turned off.
> 
> ...


It’s not new, it’s not uncommon that he is so oblivious to the product he is reviewing that is almost surprising he even manages to use is. He has done reviews stating completely wrong prices, technologies, etc.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I'm listening to the new The War On Drugs "Live Drugs" album right now with the Liquid Gold X. This is the perfect amp for this album. Chain is LCD-2 Classic, Gungnir MB A1, Liquid Gold X. Perfect.

"Live Drugs" is a live album and the vocals are mixed forward as is typical for live sound. The Liquid Gold X has a set-back and more open midrange which is able to present the vocal in a way that doesn't sound so forward. Switch over the Liquid Platinum and that vocal gets pushed more forward. Switch back to the Liquid Gold X and ahhhh, just right. The album is compressed. DR is in the range of DR5 to DR7. But the Liquid Gold X is able to make the most of that dynamic range and allow you to hear ambiance and subtlety that you wouldn't expect from a recording compressed to that degree. Does that trick better than the Liquid Platinum. 

I hear the Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X as being two different styles of the wonderful liquid style Cavalli sound. The two amps complement each other. One doesn't replace the other. They live together in harmony. Both delivering a delivering a slightly different take on the Cavalli liquid sound.


----------



## elwappo99

Price has dropped to $800 for cyber monday. https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967

I don't remember the LP dropping that soon after release. Unfortunately they shot themselves in the foot by dropping the price of the LP by 50%. Now everyone's expecting the same on the LAu at some point.


----------



## Klmahnn

elwappo99 said:


> Price has dropped to $800 for cyber monday. https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967
> 
> I don't remember the LP dropping that soon after release. Unfortunately they shot themselves in the foot by dropping the price of the LP by 50%. Now everyone's expecting the same on the LAu at some point.


Yeah, I was expecting a bigger discount tbh. There almost certainly will be a steeper one in the not so distant future and hopefully by then more reviews.


----------



## Odin412

I decided to try my HD 650 with the Liquid Gold today and the HD 650 sounds more spacious than I can recall having heard it before. I'm really liking the Liquid Gold - HD 650 combo - and this is using the single-ended output.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Random Lunatic said:


> He said literally nothing... spent half an hour saying absolutely nothing, other than he likes it... no real explanation why.
> 
> Just Zeos doing what he does best I guess


How anyone can stand to listen/watch any of his pointless, garbage reviews, I will *never* know.

As far as 'things that should've never become popular but somehow did' go, he's up there with The Teletubbies and mumble-rap.


----------



## geoffalter11

XERO1 said:


> How anyone can stand to listen/watch any of his pointless, garbage reviews, I will *never* know.
> 
> As far as 'things that should've never become popular but somehow did' go, he's up there with the Teletubbies and mumble-rap.


Well said. He is pretty awful. I used to find it entertaining, but that wore off pretty quick.


----------



## Benny-x

I have never liked his reviews or videos and I really never got it why anyone did. BUT, I am happy that the LAu-X is getting more publicity because a lot of people do watch his videos. 

The more Monoprice sells, the better for all of us. Them and their doppelgango Drop+ are taking the audio scene by storm these past couple years and there's even been a few upmarket products come out of it


----------



## Odin412

Benny-x said:


> The more Monoprice sells, the better for all of us. Them and their doppelgango Drop+ are taking the audio scene by storm these past couple years and there's even been a few upmarket products come out of it



I'm hoping for a Monoprice Liquid Tungsten X.


----------



## newtophones07

elwappo99 said:


> Price has dropped to $800 for cyber monday. https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967
> 
> I don't remember the LP dropping that soon after release. Unfortunately they shot themselves in the foot by dropping the price of the LP by 50%. Now everyone's expecting the same on the LAu at some point.



Its back on sale for $800.  Once it hits $699 I will jump in.  I wish they had a tax free option like bh photo.


----------



## A Jedi

While Z’s reviews leave a lot to be desired, he’s done what no one else in the industry has been able to do - bring young people into hi/head-fi.


----------



## geoffalter11

A Jedi said:


> While Z’s reviews leave a lot to be desired, he’s done what no one else in the industry has been able to do - bring young people into hi/head-fi.


He has a huge audience of people who go only by his opinion. That breeds responsibility to the designers and manufacturers to properly represent what they are creating. But, he can't even read a manual or research the products, so you get 20 plus minutes of watching him listen to music. Sorry, this is probably a bit too blunt and has nothing to do with the LaUx. A product that intrigues me and I would like to hear. I just got the Teac UD-505 and would love to know how the LaUx compares.

I almost bought the LaUx but ended up being too impatient and couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Rattle

I don't want to watch tell me if used balanced output please.


----------



## caliber8

New member here. 

I pulled the trigger on an LAuX to mainly drive my Focal Clear. It arrives tomorrow. I’ll be comparing it to an Eddie Current Black Widow, which I love the sound of but find noisy at low volume and rather clunky on a desktop. I’ll also be comparing the built-in DAC to the Bifrost 2. I’m still waiting on my balanced Hart cables to ship so I’ll be starting SE. I may or may not post first impressions based on SE just because I ultimately will not listen SE and because there have already been a few SE impressions posted here.

Gonna be a good day tomorrow!


----------



## buffalomatt

Thanks for posting and I'm sure there are lots of us who look forward to reading those impressions!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I haven't tried any Focal headphones with the LAuX yet. I would expect the Clear will be a good pairing with the amp given the tonality of the amp and the soundstage/imaging characteristics of the amp. But proof is in listening.

A reminder that switching the gain button while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in will send a small DC transient to the headphones. Not ideal for a sensitive headphone like the Focals. So don't switch gain settings while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in. With the Focals you're going to want low gain (4x) anyways. No need to use high gain (6x) except to test how high gain sounds compared to low gain. I find the low gain on the amp to sound better.

The DAC is nothing special. It's an AKM DAC that sounds much like other AKM DACs like the Schiit Modi series and other similar AKM DACs. I suspect you'll find the Bifrost 2 to be a better DAC.


----------



## Rob the Comic (Jan 29, 2021)

sahmen said:


> Okay fair enough... But where are all the breathless, ecstatic, and euphoric impressions that one normally sees in the first few weeks following the release of a component that is a real hit? not to mention a descendant of the legendary Lau to boot?I am not even expecting anything like the excitement that greeted the release of the CTH on Massdrop, or the Liquid Carbon iterations, here on head-fi and on Massdrop. Even a fraction of the modest total of 6 5-star reviews that appeared on Monoprice within the first month of the release of the LP would go a long way in showing to what extent the LGX has whipped up some enthusiasm right out of the proverbial gate...  But zero enthusiastic reviews after nearly two months???  Let me put it this way :
> 
> If the LGX is really better, period, or just better "in some ways" than the Fire, Crimson, and the Glass, then even you have got to agree that the early adopters have a rather straaange way of demonstrating it... Don't you?
> 
> By the way, I was considering getting a Liquid Gold upon its release, several months before it came out.  However, since it actually came out, the rather tepid response has given me a rather strong case of "cold feet," so if you have something to say that would change that I'd be glad  to listen, but what you say must be really persuasive to make me want to move the needle at this point.


I’m not sure the lack of breathless reviews in comparison to earlier Cavalli amps is a sure indication of disappointment or apathy. I remember when the Heed Canamp was flavour of the month, especially in Europe with hundreds of glowing reviews. Yet you are hard put to find a dozen entries on it’s successor. The Heed Canalot, which I also own and can vouchsafe it is a much superior amp. I don’t know the whys or wherefore though - I’m a comic, not a sociologist. 😆

Rob


----------



## Rob the Comic

Ham Sandwich said:


> I haven't tried any Focal headphones with the LAuX yet. I would expect the Clear will be a good pairing with the amp given the tonality of the amp and the soundstage/imaging characteristics of the amp. But proof is in listening.
> 
> A reminder that switching the gain button while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in will send a small DC transient to the headphones. Not ideal for a sensitive headphone like the Focals. So don't switch gain settings while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in. With the Focals you're going to want low gain (4x) anyways. No need to use high gain (6x) except to test how high gain sounds compared to low gain. I find the low gain on the amp to sound better.
> 
> The DAC is nothing special. It's an AKM DAC that sounds much like other AKM DACs like the Schiit Modi series and other similar AKM DACs. I suspect you'll find the Bifrost 2 to be a better DAC.


I’ve tried it with my Utopias, HD800’s, 650’s, 600’s and LCD3’s and they all sound excellent; in particular the modded 800’s are a great pairing, they really compliment each other. 👍

Rob


----------



## caliber8

Ham Sandwich said:


> I haven't tried any Focal headphones with the LAuX yet. I would expect the Clear will be a good pairing with the amp given the tonality of the amp and the soundstage/imaging characteristics of the amp. But proof is in listening.
> 
> A reminder that switching the gain button while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in will send a small DC transient to the headphones. Not ideal for a sensitive headphone like the Focals. So don't switch gain settings while the amp is on and the headphones plugged in. With the Focals you're going to want low gain (4x) anyways. No need to use high gain (6x) except to test how high gain sounds compared to low gain. I find the low gain on the amp to sound better.
> 
> The DAC is nothing special. It's an AKM DAC that sounds much like other AKM DACs like the Schiit Modi series and other similar AKM DACs. I suspect you'll find the Bifrost 2 to be a better DAC.


Makes sense. The Clear are very sensitive so I'll have no need to try high gain. Hart still hasn't shipped my balanced cables yet so I'll be limited to testing SE until they do. The amp was supposed to deliver yesterday but got hung up. It's out for delivery today. I will definitely carefully compare the build-in DAC with the Bifrost (and hope that I can't hear a difference).


----------



## caliber8

Rob the Comic said:


> I’ve tried it with my Utopias, HD800’s, 650’s, 600’s and LCD3’s and they all sound excellent; in particular the modded 800’s are a great pairing, they really compliment each other. 👍
> 
> Rob


Rob, are you running with the internal DAC?


----------



## caliber8

I got the LAuX today. Here are my first impressions, which I have purposefully limited almost entirely to the DAC section because I'm running a SE headphone connection (Focal Clear) until my balanced Hart cables ship. I compared the internal DAC with the Bifrost 2 running balanced to the LAuX.

*The good news*: The amplifier sounds rich, warm, and liquid. So far, I think the LAuX sounds terrific, but I will save a detailed review and my judgment until after I run it balanced to my headphones because that's how it was intended to be run.
*The "bad" news*: The built-in DAC functions, but it severely hamstrings this all-in-one amp's performance; the built-in DAC simply doesn't stand up, especially when compared to the Bifrost 2, but even on its own merits. I listened to a lot of stringed instrument music to suss out the differences, which come down to two things:

The built-in DAC does not resolve the bite that bows produce when they are drawn across strings, particularly in fast violin and cello music, such as "Artemis" by Lindsey Sterling and "Gregson: 1.1 Prelude" by Peter Gregson. The tactile grit of the horsehair and rosin on the strings is an essential part of rendering close-miked bowed instruments in full, which the built-in DAC does not do. With the built-in DAC, the bite of the bow is virtually absent, and I was bothered by its absence right away before listening wth the Bifrost 2. The Bifrost 2, on the other hand, renders it more completely. (I can't say "completely" because I don't have a reference for what that sounds like, but it's quite complete to my ears.)
The second issue is a secondary effect of the first. On plucked stringed instruments, like the acoustic guitar in "Can't Help Falling In Love" by Kina Grannis, and struck stringed instruments, like the shamisen guitar in "Koto" by Clozee, the critical attack that occurs around 8k is filed off by the built-in DAC. (The good thing about this result that it's consistent with what I'm hearing on different stringed instruments, which makes me quite certain it's real; I'd bet money that I can hear the difference in a blind test, for example.) This has two consequences. The first is that plucked/struck stringed instruments are markedly less realistic-sounding than you'd expect because your brain knows the instruments are closed-miked due to the audibility of wooden-body resonances between 200-800hz. The second--and arguably more pernicious--effect is that the filing off of the 8k bite changes the mix of the music. As a recording engineer, your job is to literally paint a picture with sound by deciding where instruments should be placed in the mix by altering the frequency and volume balance between instruments. Because the internal DAC alters the frequency balance of instruments that rely on 8k attacks (like bowed, plucked, and struck strings), the DAC alters their position in the mix. It pushes them down and buries them in the mix, creating an obvious imbalance of instruments, like a picture taken with a front-facing flash that turns your subject's face white and forces the background to darken in a way that doesn't happen in the real world unless a flash is used. That effect really changed how much I enjoyed a lot of songs because I love stringed instruments. In well-recorded and -engineered recordings of stringed instruments, the engineers highlight those instruments' sonic beauty, but the built-in DAC truncates that work.

Can you tell that I used to do a lot of recording and mixing?

I want to caution those who are shopping for a LAuX not to write it off based on the above unless you are committed to getting an all-in-one. If you are, then I would look elsewhere (maybe a Burson Conductor 3XP). If you aren't, then wait for my follow up to the above, where I evaluate the amplifier on its own merits apart from the DAC. I bought the LAuX hoping that it would be a complete all-in-one, but I have concluded for myself that it can't be due to the weakness of the DAC section.

More to come.


----------



## Rob the Comic (Jan 30, 2021)

caliber8 said:


> Rob, are you running with the internal DAC?


No mate, she goes through the Yggdrasil 👍
I have tried the internal DAC straight from my iMac and I have certainly heard a lot worst.  Mind you, I cut a lot of slack as it’s fruitless to compare it to my Schitt or Luxman DACS.

Rob


----------



## Odin412

*Liquid Platinum vs Liquid Gold X *
Since I’m fortunate enough to own both the Monoprice Cavalli Liquid Platinum and the new Liquid Gold X some folks have asked for a comparison between the two. I was finally able to spend some time with both amps side by side last weekend and here are my impressions.
The TL; DR version is that the differences between the two amps are very small.
The playback chain used was a Windows 10 laptop running J River Media Center 27 – Bifrost Multibit – distribution amplifier – Liquid Platinum/Liquid Gold X. The Liquid Platinum is running vintage Amperex 6922 tubes. 
First, the single-ended output using the ZMF Aeolus. The two amps sound very similar. The Liquid Platinum has a bit more weight and body in the lower midrange and a bit more subdued treble, but this may be due to the tubes that I use. Would I be able to tell the amps a part in a blind test? Probably not.
Next, the balanced output using the Audeze LCD-2. Again, the amps sound very similar. The treble on the Liquid Gold X is a little bit smoother and cleaner, but the differences are again small.
Conclusion? I prefer the single-ended output on the Liquid Platinum and the balanced output on the Liquid Gold X, but like I said the differences are small and I could live with either amp on a permanent basis. I doubt that I would be able to tell the amps apart in a blind test, or even an A/B/X test. Having said that, I really like the way the Aeolus sounds with the Liquid Platinum and the way the LCD-2 sounds with the Liquid Gold X. They are both great amps.
So, should you buy both? Honestly there is no need to, since the amps sound very similar (and very good) and the Liquid Platinum is already an excellent amplifier. In my case, I’ve lusted after a Liquid Gold since I heard the original amp at a CanJam several years ago, and thanks to the Cavalli/Monoprice cooperation I now finally own one, so I’m happy with both amps and I plan to keep both of them.
Is there any point in upgrading from the Liquid Platinum to the Liquid Gold X? I would say no, unless you’re tired of tubes and want a solid-state amp, or you prefer an amp with a built-in DAC. YMMV, as always.


----------



## caliber8

Odin412 said:


> *Liquid Platinum vs Liquid Gold X *
> Since I’m fortunate enough to own both the Monoprice Cavalli Liquid Platinum and the new Liquid Gold X some folks have asked for a comparison between the two. I was finally able to spend some time with both amps side by side last weekend and here are my impressions.
> The TL; DR version is that the differences between the two amps are very small.
> The playback chain used was a Windows 10 laptop running J River Media Center 27 – Bifrost Multibit – distribution amplifier – Liquid Platinum/Liquid Gold X. The Liquid Platinum is running vintage Amperex 6922 tubes.
> ...


Are you running balanced out on the LAuX? I'm still waiting for my balanced cables to arrive, but I'm skeptical that they will fix the high-frequency resolution issue that I'm having running single-ended.


----------



## elwappo99

Odin412 said:


> *Liquid Platinum vs Liquid Gold X *
> Since I’m fortunate enough to own both the Monoprice Cavalli Liquid Platinum and the new Liquid Gold X some folks have asked for a comparison between the two. I was finally able to spend some time with both amps side by side last weekend and here are my impressions.
> The TL; DR version is that the differences between the two amps are very small.
> The playback chain used was a Windows 10 laptop running J River Media Center 27 – Bifrost Multibit – distribution amplifier – Liquid Platinum/Liquid Gold X. The Liquid Platinum is running vintage Amperex 6922 tubes.
> ...




Great write up. Thanks for doing this. I think you're the first person out in the wild to have both amps and do a side by side comparison.


----------



## Odin412

caliber8 said:


> Are you running balanced out on the LAuX? I'm still waiting for my balanced cables to arrive, but I'm skeptical that they will fix the high-frequency resolution issue that I'm having running single-ended.



Yes when I listened to the LCD-2 I used the balanced output, and to my ears the two outputs sound noticeably different with this headphone. The treble on the balanced output sounds smoother and cleaner to my ears, and using the LCD-2 I can clearly hear the difference.


----------



## caliber8

I just pulled the trigger on a Burson Conductor 3XP to do a side-by-side with the LAuX. The balanced cables just shipped so I'll be able to give the LAuX a fair run.


----------



## sahmen

Odin412 said:


> *Liquid Platinum vs Liquid Gold X *
> Since I’m fortunate enough to own both the Monoprice Cavalli Liquid Platinum and the new Liquid Gold X some folks have asked for a comparison between the two. I was finally able to spend some time with both amps side by side last weekend and here are my impressions.
> The TL; DR version is that the differences between the two amps are very small.
> The playback chain used was a Windows 10 laptop running J River Media Center 27 – Bifrost Multibit – distribution amplifier – Liquid Platinum/Liquid Gold X. The Liquid Platinum is running vintage Amperex 6922 tubes.
> ...



Thanks for a very honest and balanced appraisal that I find particularly helpful.


----------



## JWahl

caliber8 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Burson Conductor 3XP to do a side-by-side with the LAuX. The balanced cables just shipped so I'll be able to give the LAuX a fair run.



I'm looking forward to this.  I've owned the Liquid Platinum and currently use the Burson Soloist 3XP (Amp only).  As an amp, I think it outclasses the LP.  The Conductor 3XP has a very similar amplifier stage, so I think you'll be surprised.  The other reason I'm interested, is soon I'll be ordering a Bifrost 2 and iFi Neo iDSD to directly compare and return the one I prefer less.  I reviewed the Neo about a month ago or so and liked it, but really want to compare it to the Bifrost 2, since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir Multibit in the past.  That being said, I think the LAuX could be the most reasonable competitor to the Soloist/Conductor 3XP given the price-point, size, and the use of well-designed switching supplies.  The biggest difference, of course, is the volume-control implementation.


----------



## caliber8

JWahl said:


> I'm looking forward to this.  I've owned the Liquid Platinum and currently use the Burson Soloist 3XP (Amp only).  As an amp, I think it outclasses the LP.  The Conductor 3XP has a very similar amplifier stage, so I think you'll be surprised.  The other reason I'm interested, is soon I'll be ordering a Bifrost 2 and iFi Neo iDSD to directly compare and return the one I prefer less.  I reviewed the Neo about a month ago or so and liked it, but really want to compare it to the Bifrost 2, since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir Multibit in the past.  That being said, I think the LAuX could be the most reasonable competitor to the Soloist/Conductor 3XP given the price-point, size, and the use of well-designed switching supplies.  The biggest difference, of course, is the volume-control implementation.


My hope is that either the LAuX balanced out gives me the high-frequency clarity that the SE out lacks as compared to the Black Widow (both fed by the Bifrost 2) or the Burson C3XP gives me the warmth, low-end slam, and high-frequency clarity I like in one box. Right now, my favorite combination with my Focal Clear is the Bifrost 2 feeding the Black Widow, but it's an impractical desktop setup for me. Will be interested to hear your comparison of the Bifrost 2 and iFi Neo iDSD.


----------



## caliber8

Got my balanced cables today and they have made LAuX into a different amplifier. I understand why they included a SE output, but it's so different from the balanced that the SE does the amplifier a disservice for those who normally don't run balanced. I'm new to the balanced game and had the patience to wait until I received my cables before judging, but I don't know if everyone is like that. I need to spend more time with the LAuX balanced to know if it's exactly what I want, but as of right now, it's just lovely. It glows, somehow. The high frequencies so essential to rendering string detail are back, even with the internal DAC. The Bifrost 2 still resolves more detail, making music sound more engaging, but I'm not sure I would prefer that over the LAuX's built-in DAC over longer listening sessions. Again, I need to spend more time with it.

But for those on the fence about the LAuX as an all-in-one, it should be a contender if you're running balanced and if you're using highly resolving headphones like the Focal Clear.


----------



## hikaru12

Odin412 said:


> nd the way the LCD-2 sounds with the Liquid Gold X. They are both great amps.





Odin412 said:


> Is there any point in upgrading from the Liquid Platinum to the Liquid Gold X? I would say no, unless you’re tired of tubes and want a solid-state amp,



Thanks for this. I just got in some LCD-2 Shedura wood and while I like the pairing with the LP - I feel like it could be better in the detail department. The bass does slam but not as good as a great SS so this peaks my curiosity. I think I am done with tubes for now. I will probably be getting this amp. I remember it going for $700 at one point but it's back at $1k.


----------



## Odin412

hikaru12 said:


> Thanks for this. I just got in some LCD-2 Shedura wood and while I like the pairing with the LP - I feel like it could be better in the detail department. The bass does slam but not as good as a great SS so this peaks my curiosity. I think I am done with tubes for now. I will probably be getting this amp. I remember it going for $700 at one point but it's back at $1k.



I like my LCD-2 a little bit better with the Liquid Gold X - the treble just sounds a bit smoother and cleaner to me. I know that there are multiple LCD-2 revisions so it's hard to predict how yours will sound but I do enjoy my Liquid Gold X. Sometimes Monoprice has open-box offers so it may be good to keep an eye on their page to see what's available.​


----------



## hikaru12

Odin412 said:


> I like my LCD-2 a little bit better with the Liquid Gold X - the treble just sounds a bit smoother and cleaner to me. I know that there are multiple LCD-2 revisions so it's hard to predict how yours will sound but I do enjoy my
> Liquid Gold X. Sometimes Monoprice has open-box offers so it may be good to keep an eye on their page to see what's available.



I am currently running everything SE until I can get a balanced cable for my LCD 2. I do remember balanced bringing out the slam more out of them. Can you speak to the bass on the LaUX compared to the LP? I feel like pure SS slams harder. I've tried some Holy Grail Reflektors and Brimars but even my THX 789 seems to slam harder than the LP in the lowest subbass regions.


----------



## Odin412

hikaru12 said:


> I am currently running everything SE until I can get a balanced cable for my LCD 2. I do remember balanced bringing out the slam more out of them. Can you speak to the bass on the LaUX compared to the LP? I feel like pure SS slams harder. I've tried some Holy Grail Reflektors and Brimars but even my THX 789 seems to slam harder than the LP in the lowest subbass regions.



In general, I find that the balanced output has a more dynamic sound. I'm not super sensitive to bass slam, so I didn't find the LP that different from the LAuX in the bass region. However, I believe that one of the qualities that the original Liquid Gold was known for was its bass so hopefully the Liquid Gold X inherited that trait.


----------



## ruinedx

Odin412 said:


> Is there any point in upgrading from the Liquid Platinum to the Liquid Gold X? I would say no, unless you’re tired of tubes and want a solid-state amp, or you prefer an amp with a built-in DAC. YMMV, as always.



If you want to upgrade from Liquid Platinum to something else that is "similar style of sound, but significantly better" this is a common recommendation (note works best with dynamic headphones):
DNA Starlett single ended triode SET vacuum tube headphone amplifier (dnaudio.com)


----------



## Odin412

ruinedx said:


> If you want to upgrade from Liquid Platinum to something else that is "similar style of sound, but significantly better" this is a common recommendation (note works best with dynamic headphones):
> DNA Starlett single ended triode SET vacuum tube headphone amplifier (dnaudio.com)



Very nice amp! No mention of price though - usually a bad sign...


----------



## ruinedx

Odin412 said:


> Very nice amp! No mention of price though - usually a bad sign...


Multiply the cost of thread topic amp by 2 

But if you are upgrading from the Liquid Platinum which is already a $799 amp thats not too much of a stretch.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Please use the balanced headphone jack when discussing sound quality of the Liquid Gold X or Liquid Platinum. Pretend that the single-ended jack doesn't even exist. The balanced headphone jack makes a noticeable and important difference. It really does. The balanced headphone output is why the amps were designed.

And please also mention what DAC or source is being used. The quality and character of the DAC makes a difference in how the amps sound. These amps are transparent to the source. The sound character of the source will affect how the amp sounds moreso than lesser amps.


----------



## wgkwgk

I'm getting a bit confused here.  I have recently purchased the LP to go with my R6 2020 as my desktop system.  I've seen raved reviews, then some with dissing the single versus dual rail setup.  Then, people are sending it in for after-market upgrades.

So what does a person do that has decent audio quality experience but doesn't want to mess around with review details, some of which are of questionable sources.  I'm running R6 2020 and powered speakers as my desktop.  ZMFs and a Grado GH2.  IEMs=not so much.

So keep the LP or move on?  I like the tube as part of the hybrid or total amp design.

Many, many thanks!!!


----------



## ruinedx

wgkwgk said:


> I'm getting a bit confused here.  I have recently purchased the LP to go with my R6 2020 as my desktop system.  I've seen raved reviews, then some with dissing the single versus dual rail setup.  Then, people are sending it in for after-market upgrades.
> 
> So what does a person do that has decent audio quality experience but doesn't want to mess around with review details, some of which are of questionable sources.  I'm running R6 2020 and powered speakers as my desktop.  ZMFs and a Grado GH2.  IEMs=not so much.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's worth upgrading from the LP to the LGX, too similar with dynamic headphones like you have. I also don't think the LP aftermarket upgrades are worth it.

If you are happy with LP then keep using it. If you want to take the next big leap while retaining a similar type of sound as LP, then the DNA Starlett is probably your best bet, and it costs about twice as much as LGX: http://dnaudio.com/DNA-Starlett-headphone-amplifier.html

The LGX is a good amp for someone who A) wants an all in one, or B) doesn't like tubes for whatever reason, or C) has planars with high power demands. For current LP owners it's a tough sell IMO.


----------



## wgkwgk

Got it!  Many thanks.


----------



## Odin412

wgkwgk said:


> I'm getting a bit confused here.  I have recently purchased the LP to go with my R6 2020 as my desktop system.  I've seen raved reviews, then some with dissing the single versus dual rail setup.  Then, people are sending it in for after-market upgrades.
> 
> So what does a person do that has decent audio quality experience but doesn't want to mess around with review details, some of which are of questionable sources.  I'm running R6 2020 and powered speakers as my desktop.  ZMFs and a Grado GH2.  IEMs=not so much.
> 
> ...


Simple: If you like it, keep it.


----------



## caliber8

I finally got time to A/B the LAuX and Burson Conductor 3 X Performance. The bottom line: I'm keeping the Burson and returning the LAuX. The LAuX is, in fact, liquid gold on my Focal Clear, but it is a one-trick pony. To achieve its glowing sound, it shaves off a significant amount of upper end and bumps the low end. I absolutely love how it sounds, but it has just one sound, and that sound doesn't give me everything I want (everything's a compromise, isn't it?). 

When I compare it to the C3XP, I realize that the LAuX isn't giving me the full picture of what is in the music. That manifests itself most obviously with a smaller soundstage because our brains interpret longer reverb tails as indicative of larger spaces (think clapping in a cathedral vs. closet) but since the LAuX tilts the highs down so much, reverb tails drop below audibility sooner than they're supposed to, so they sound shorter, thereby shrinking the perceived size of the space the sound--and therefore you the listener--occupies. The Burson, probably like a lot of solid-state designs, doesn't do that. The C3XP tilts slightly towards the warmer side to my ears compared to completely neutral, especially after engaging the CMFR filter, but I like that. If I want an even warmer presentation, I can EQ down some of the highs or roll the op-amps. (Why not just EQ up the highs of the LAuX? My personal preference is to use EQ to cut rather than to boost because it's mathematically harder to create information where it doesn't exist than to remove information that is already there.) The C3XP is not as warm and lovely as the LAuX, but I decided that the versatility of the Burson--with its filters and op-amp rollability--as well as the complete sound spectrum and soundstage it renders, is the better long-term investment for me.


----------



## ra990

caliber8 said:


> I finally got time to A/B the LAuX and Burson Conductor 3 X Performance. The bottom line: I'm keeping the Burson and returning the LAuX. The LAuX is, in fact, liquid gold on my Focal Clear, but it is a one-trick pony. To achieve its glowing sound, it shaves off a significant amount of upper end and bumps the low end. I absolutely love how it sounds, but it has just one sound, and that sound doesn't give me everything I want (everything's a compromise, isn't it?).
> 
> When I compare it to the C3XP, I realize that the LAuX isn't giving me the full picture of what is in the music. That manifests itself most obviously with a smaller soundstage because our brains interpret longer reverb tails as indicative of larger spaces (think clapping in a cathedral vs. closet) but since the LAuX tilts the highs down so much, reverb tails drop below audibility sooner than they're supposed to, so they sound shorter, thereby shrinking the perceived size of the space the sound--and therefore you the listener--occupies. The Burson, probably like a lot of solid-state designs, doesn't do that. The C3XP tilts slightly towards the warmer side to my ears compared to completely neutral, especially after engaging the CMFR filter, but I like that. If I want an even warmer presentation, I can EQ down some of the highs or roll the op-amps. (Why not just EQ up the highs of the LAuX? My personal preference is to use EQ to cut rather than to boost because it's mathematically harder to create information where it doesn't exist than to remove information that is already there.) The C3XP is not as warm and lovely as the LAuX, but I decided that the versatility of the Burson--with its filters and op-amp rollability--as well as the complete sound spectrum and soundstage it renders, is the better long-term investment for me.


Thanks for the impressions! I've been considering this as an all in one unit for bedroom listening, but I might go with tried and true LP instead, with my own DAC.


----------



## ra990

I was thinking about trying the liquid gold, saw it was available from walmart and I figured it would be easy to return there...but then I noticed the shipping price...what do you guys think? Should I spring for the 3 day shipping upgrade?


----------



## Random Lunatic

Hmm... hope this goes on sale at some point. I kinda want one - just not sure how badly xD


----------



## inthere

Anyone having any issues with the heat on this thing?(Liquid Gold) mine seems to get extremely hot.


----------



## Badlands

inthere said:


> Anyone having any issues with the heat on this thing?(Liquid Gold) mine seems to get extremely hot.


Hi, I have my LauX stacked on top of the SMSL M400 DAC and it gets slightly warm but nowhere near hot. Expect it may get a little warmer in the summer as I live in Connecticut and the room it’s in will not be as cool during that time of the year. Even during the burn period when it was on for many consecutive hours, the operating temp was not a concern. I don’t have anything impeding the venting at the top of the amp. Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## inthere

A


Badlands said:


> Hi, I have my LauX stacked on top of the SMSL M400 DAC and it gets slightly warm but nowhere near hot. Expect it may get a little warmer in the summer as I live in Connecticut and the room it’s in will not be as cool during that time of the year. Even during the burn period when it was on for many consecutive hours, the operating temp was not a concern. I don’t have anything impeding the venting at the top of the amp. Hope this info is helpful.


are you running SE or balanced? I remember having the original Liquid Carbon and it overheated when you ran SE instead of balanced. I also had the Liquid Gold but don’t remember any heating issues running in either


----------



## Badlands

inthere said:


> A
> 
> are you running SE or balanced? I remember having the original Liquid Carbon and it overheated when you ran SE instead of balanced. I also had the Liquid Gold but don’t remember any heating issues running in either


Hmmm, thats something I would not have considered as a factor. Running balanced DAC to LauX to Auteur.


----------



## Odin412

I am really enjoying my Liquid Gold X with my Audeze LCD-2. That combo has great synergy - I haven't heard the LCD-2 sound as good with any other amp. With some amps the treble on the LCD-2 can get a little sharp to my ears, but with the Liquid Gold X there is no trace of that - just musical enjoyment. Wonderful!


----------



## Badlands (Mar 20, 2021)

Let me follow up Odin412‘s comments. Loving the Liquid Gold X with the SMSL 400 DAC feeding my ZMF Auteur. Had it for about 3 months now. Most of my listening is done in the late evening so my preference at that time is to decompress and relax with the likes of Jon Batiste, Lianne La Havas, Taylor Swift, Gerald Clayton and GoGo Penguin to name a few. The LauX/Auteur combo is so smooth and organic. Great layering/transparency through the mids. Vocals and instrumental timbre is authentically rendered and emotive. LauX can also “slam” (borrowed that technical term from Tyler & Marcello 😊) when listening to Megan Thee Stallion, Tyler, The Creator and Billie Eilish. And as far as rock... the power and the glory of Springsteen & The E Street Band is parlayed deftly and elegantly (New York Serenade) yet with great authority when required on songs like Badlands. I love music and I love listening to it with the LauX/Auteur. Having said that, the aforementioned Tyler & Marcello keep espousing their preference for tube amps so the ZMF Pendant, Elise or Kenzie is ever present as something I have to experience in the future. That’s the fun and beauty of this admittedly expensive hobby. Hearing music in new ways that evokes that sense of excitement and makes you feel alive in ways nothing else can.


----------



## Odin412

Badlands said:


> Let me follow up Odin412‘s comments. Loving the Liquid Gold X with the SMSL 400 DAC feeding my ZMF Auteur. Had it for about 3 months now. Most of my listening is done in the late evening so my preference at that time is to decompress and relax with the likes of Jon Batiste, Lianne La Havas, Taylor Swift, Gerald Clayton and GoGo Penguin to name a few. The LauX/Auteur combo is so smooth and organic. Great layering/transparency through the mids. Vocals and instrumental timbre is authentically rendered and emotive. LauX can also “slam” (borrowed that technical term from Tyler & Marcello 😊) when listening to Megan Thee Stallion, Tyler, The Creator and Billie Eilish. And as far as rock... the power and the glory of Springsteen & The E Street Band is parlayed deftly and elegantly (New York Serenade) yet with great authority when required on songs like Badlands. I love music and I love listening to it with the LauX/Auteur. Having said that, the aforementioned Tyler & Marcello keep espousing their preference for tube amps so the ZMF Pendant, Elise or Kenzie is ever present as something I have to experience in the future. That’s the fun and beauty of this admittedly expensive hobby. Hearing music in new ways that evokes that sense of excitement and makes you feel alive in ways nothing else can.



Great impressions - thanks for sharing! Enjoying your music is what it's all about. I think you'll enjoy exploring tube amps next to the Liquid Gold X - it's a different flavor for sure, but very enjoyable. It's fun to have different flavors to choose from - just like ice cream.


----------



## inthere

Owned the original Liquid Gold as well as the Liquid Carbon and I have to say if this Monoprice version doesn't sound exactly like the original, it's pretty damned close. Very satisfied. Using my pro audio interface as a DAC right now (UAD Apollo X6) Thinking of picking up the Holo Audio May, but right now the UAD is doing pretty good.


----------



## inthere

Also would like to add this amp has a lot of "sparkle". For instance, other amps i've owned had more clarity (LAu doesn't *lack* clarity, the other amps were just outstanding) Remember, the original LAu was a $5k amp..............imo this thing is a steal.


----------



## ra990 (Mar 30, 2021)

I've had this for about a week now. I was trying it out as a bedroom setup, but the built-in DAC leaves a lot to be desired. It is a really warm sounding DAC, so it might suit you. Not particularly impressive in resolution. Even an SMSL M200 DAC is a clear step up from the built-in one. Good news is that the amp portion is nice and packs plenty of power for Abyss and Susvara. But, I would have so much rather had a cheaper version of this without the built-in DAC. I could be wrong but I think this is the first attempt at a DAC by Mr. Cavali? I would continue to recommend the Liquid Platinum over this for anyone looking for just an amp. And I wouldn't recommend it at all for anyone looking for an all-in-one.


----------



## jonathan c

ra990 said:


> I've had this for about a week now. I was trying it out as a bedroom setup, but the built-in DAC leaves a lot to be desired. It is a really warm sounding DAC, so it might suit you. Not particularly impressive in resolution. Even an SMSL M200 DAC is a clear step up from the built-in one. Good news is that the amp portion is nice and packs plenty of power for Abyss and Susvara. But, I would have so much rather had a cheaper version of this without the built-in DAC. I could be wrong but I think this is the first attempt at a DAC by Mr. Cavali? I would continue to recommend the Liquid Platinum over this for anyone looking for just an amp. And I wouldn't recommend it at all for anyone looking for an all-in-one.


A Liquid Gold that is DAC-less would be an attractive product. Let the user pick the DAC, maximise amplifier $$ on the amplifier. Great design capability for amplifiers does not assure great design capability for DACs.


----------



## ra990

I've been having trouble with the amp going into some kind of protection mode while using the built-in DAC. It's always like right before a loud part of the music, like the start of a guitar solo or drum fill. It's like the DAC isn't expecting those levels or something, weird. I have to power cycle the unit to get the music going again and then...click...right at the damn start of the best part usually. This only happens in high gain mode I believe because I always alleviate it by dropping into low gain and lowering the volume. Anyone else experience this? Particularly on Susvara?


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 30, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> A Liquid Gold that is DAC-less would be an attractive product. Let the user pick the DAC, maximise amplifier $$ on the amplifier. Great design capability for amplifiers does not assure great design capability for DACs.


One additional thought: perhaps there is a timely market opening currently for an amp-only Liquid Gold since the AKM DAC chips are in short supply/unavailable due to the AKM chip factory blaze towards the end of 2020.


----------



## jonathan c

ra990 said:


> I've been having trouble with the amp going into some kind of protection mode while using the built-in DAC. It's always like right before a loud part of the music, like the start of a guitar solo or drum fill. It's like the DAC isn't expecting those levels or something, weird. I have to power cycle the unit to get the music going again and then...click...right at the damn start of the best part usually. This only happens in high gain mode I believe because I always alleviate it by dropping into low gain and lowering the volume. Anyone else experience this? Particularly on Susvara?


Are you using balanced (XLR) cables in and balanced (XLR) headphone cables?


----------



## ra990 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm using the built-in DAC so no cables coming in except USB and TOSlink. XLR balanced out to Susvaras, but happened on Abyss as well last night. It's happened enough times (4 or 5 over the past week) that I'm returning it - likely a faulty unit. It happens.


----------



## jonathan c

ra990 said:


> I'm using the built-in DAC so no cables coming in except USB and TOSlink. XLR balanced out to Susvaras, but happened on Abyss as well last night. It's happened enough times (4 or 5 over the past week) that I'm returning it - likely a faulty unit. It happens.


It is interesting that the issue arises with the Susvara and Abyss - are they not the hardest / most power-hungry hp to drive? I’m wondering if the little power supply is overtaxed - especially at musical peaks. An external linear power supply might be a solution. The one below (36-volt, 1.5-amp) is that which I have been using for a year with my Liquid Platinum (same amp specs as Liquid Gold).


----------



## inthere (Mar 30, 2021)

ra990 said:


> I'm using the built-in DAC so no cables coming in except USB and TOSlink. XLR balanced out to Susvaras, but happened on Abyss as well last night. It's happened enough times (4 or 5 over the past week) that I'm returning it - likely a faulty unit. It happens.


It's definitely not a faulty unit-IME Cavalli *smart* electronics are a major distraction from the audio experience. I've had experiences like yours from the 2 original Cavalli amps I had-Liquid Carbon and Liquid Gold, as well as my current Monolith version. It has nothing to do with the DAC. Very annoying. At least that confirms that they ARE authentic Cavalli amps, lol.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

ra990 said:


> I've had this for about a week now. I was trying it out as a bedroom setup, but the built-in DAC leaves a lot to be desired. It is a really warm sounding DAC, so it might suit you. Not particularly impressive in resolution. Even an SMSL M200 DAC is a clear step up from the built-in one. Good news is that the amp portion is nice and packs plenty of power for Abyss and Susvara. But, I would have so much rather had a cheaper version of this without the built-in DAC. I could be wrong but I think this is the first attempt at a DAC by Mr. Cavali? I would continue to recommend the Liquid Platinum over this for anyone looking for just an amp. And I wouldn't recommend it at all for anyone looking for an all-in-one.



Are you able to get enough volume with the Abyss in low gain? Or do you need to go to high gain at times, for example with softer classical music?

I haven't been able to try an Abyss headphone or similar harder to drive headphone with the Liquid Gold X yet. I'm curious if low gain is enough volume for the Abyss and similar headphones when playing softer music like classical.

I've been using Audeze LCD-2 headphones with the amp and low gain is more than plenty. But they're also not really hard to drive.


----------



## ra990

Ham Sandwich said:


> Are you able to get enough volume with the Abyss in low gain? Or do you need to go to high gain at times, for example with softer classical music?
> 
> I haven't been able to try an Abyss headphone or similar harder to drive headphone with the Liquid Gold X yet. I'm curious if low gain is enough volume for the Abyss and similar headphones when playing softer music like classical.
> 
> I've been using Audeze LCD-2 headphones with the amp and low gain is more than plenty. But they're also not really hard to drive.


Abyss was fine in low gain. Susvara needed high gain.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

ra990 said:


> Abyss was fine in low gain. Susvara needed high gain.



Awesome! Thanks.
I prefer the sound of the amp with low gain. So it's good to know that the amp has enough gain and oomph in low gain to drive the Abyss. 

I haven't noticed any problems with the internal DAC. But I also haven't used the internal DAC much at all except to find out how it sounds. I've been using a Gungnir Multibit using the balanced XLR connections. I do prefer the Schiit multibit imaging and sound to the AKM imaging and sound. I think of the internal DAC as just a $100 convenience DAC for times when a better external DAC isn't conveniently available. And to experiment with DSD (the Schiit DACs don't do DSD).

My challenge now is to find headphone synergy with the Liquid Gold X. The Audeze LCD-2 has great synergy with the Liquid Platinum, but not so much with the Liquid Gold X. So I'm looking for a headphone to pair with the amp that does. Thinking of headphones to try like HEDD, HiFiMan Arya, and even the Abyss line if necessary.


----------



## inthere

Ham Sandwich said:


> Awesome! Thanks.
> I prefer the sound of the amp with low gain. So it's good to know that the amp has enough gain and oomph in low gain to drive the Abyss.
> 
> I haven't noticed any problems with the internal DAC. But I also haven't used the internal DAC much at all except to find out how it sounds. I've been using a Gungnir Multibit using the balanced XLR connections. I do prefer the Schiit multibit imaging and sound to the AKM imaging and sound. I think of the internal DAC as just a $100 convenience DAC for times when a better external DAC isn't conveniently available. And to experiment with DSD (the Schiit DACs don't do DSD).
> ...


Synergy? Hmmm, I'm currently in Heaven with Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2 Open and Oppo PM-1, with the Aeon 2 a bit smoother and the Oppo having a slight edge in clarity and a bigger edge in dynamics, which can get a bit fatiguing. Both sound great.


----------



## ra990 (Apr 7, 2021)

One annoying thing about this amp is if you don't have anything plugged into the DAC, the DAC input LED keeps flashing non-stop to indicate it doesn't have a lock on anything. You would think it would eventually time out, but nope. I guess they didn't think anyone wouldn't use the DAC?


----------



## inthere

ra990 said:


> One annoying thing about this amp is if you don't have anything plugged into the DAC, the DAC input LED keeps flashing non-stop to indicate it doesn't have a lock on anything. You would think it would eventually time out, but nope. I guess they didn't think anyone wouldn't use the DAC?


I hate the DAC with a passion. I don't see myself using it in the foreseeable future. Of course now that you've mentioned it, I will start paying more attention to the flashing DAC light, lol.


----------



## ra990

So after a couple of weeks trying out this amp (while my TT2 is being serviced) I cannot recommend it for either the Abyss or the Susvara. It seems like both these headphones pull too much out of the amp and it frequently goes into protection mode, right before loud parts of music. It's entirely possible I have a defective unit, so keep that in mind.


----------



## spookyshan

ra990 said:


> So after a couple of weeks trying out this amp (while my TT2 is being serviced) I cannot recommend it for either the Abyss or the Susvara. It seems like both these headphones pull too much out of the amp and it frequently goes into protection mode, right before loud parts of music. It's entirely possible I have a defective unit, so keep that in mind.


Have u tried HD800s with it? I’ve been looking at a few amp/dacs (AIO) for it and DT1990. Was recommended to look into this one, and I noticed in ur bio u own HD800s. Please let me know if you have had time to listen with them, I’ve been also considering HDV820 and RME ADI 2.


----------



## ra990

spookyshan said:


> Have u tried HD800s with it? I’ve been looking at a few amp/dacs (AIO) for it and DT1990. Was recommended to look into this one, and I noticed in ur bio u own HD800s. Please let me know if you have had time to listen with them, I’ve been also considering HDV820 and RME ADI 2.


I haven't tried the HD800s with it. I don't own all those headphones in my sig, but I owned them at some point in time.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

ra990 said:


> So after a couple of weeks trying out this amp (while my TT2 is being serviced) I cannot recommend it for either the Abyss or the Susvara. It seems like both these headphones pull too much out of the amp and it frequently goes into protection mode, right before loud parts of music. It's entirely possible I have a defective unit, so keep that in mind.



Hopefully it's just a faulty amp or faulty power supply. 
I don't have, or have immediate access to, a power hungry headphone like the Abyss or Susvara to test my amp with. I haven't had any problems with my amp using LCD-2 Classic and Audio Zenith PMx2 and other easy to drive headphones.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

inthere said:


> Synergy? Hmmm, I'm currently in Heaven with Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2 Open and Oppo PM-1, with the Aeon 2 a bit smoother and the Oppo having a slight edge in clarity and a bigger edge in dynamics, which can get a bit fatiguing. Both sound great.



I have an Audio Zenith PMx2 (a modded Oppo PM-2) that works well with the LAuX.

I think one aspect of finding sonic synergy with the LAuX will be finding headphones that more closely match the midrange part of the Harman curve. Headphones that scoop out the midrange will not get midrange sonic help using the LAuX. The LAuX doesn't fill in the midrange like the Liquid Platinum does. The LAuX lets me know that the LCD-2 Classic takes a dive in the midrange. The LCD-2 Classic will be fine with some songs, then play another song and it becomes very obvious that there is a noticeable dip in the midrange.  Amps like the Liquid Platinum, Liquid Fire, Liquid Glass can fill in the midrange and I never notice that the LCD-2 Classic has anything wrong in the midrange. But with the LAuX I notice the Audeze midrange dip way too much. The LCD-2 Classic (and other Audeze headphones) have wonderful sonic synergy with the Liquid Platinum, Fire, and Glass. Not so much with the LAuX.


----------



## Odin412

Interesting! I'm really enjoying my LCD-2 with the Liquid Gold X. I'm not sure exactly what version of the LCD-2 that I have - I think it's one of the early Fazor models. With some amps the treble on the LCD-2 bothers me a bit (I'm very treble-sensitive), but the Liquid Gold X is excellent to my ears. However, my LCD-XC did not go well with the Liquid Gold X at all - much too bright to my ears.

In general, I've found the Liquid Gold X to be a very good partner for planar magnetic headphones. The LCD-2, MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and Closed and ZMF Ori are all excellent with the Liquid Gold X to my ears.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Jun 9, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> Very nice amp! No mention of price though - usually a bad sign...



The DNA Starlett costs $2000.  Demoed one for a month and was very impressed.  I have a Liquid Platinum and really
like it. However, the Starlett is IMHO better in every way.


----------



## jonathan c

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> I
> The DNA Starlett costs $2000.  Demoed one for a month and was very impressed.  I have a Liquid Platinum and really
> like it. However, the Starlett is IMHO better in every way.


At the price compared to the LP, it should be. I would also guess that tube choice / rolling would be limited / nonexistent with the Starlett.


----------



## ruinedx

jonathan c said:


> At the price compared to the LP, it should be. I would also guess that tube choice / rolling would be limited / nonexistent with the Starlett.


No need to roll perfection


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

jonathan c said:


> At the price compared to the LP, it should be. I would also guess that tube choice / rolling would be limited / nonexistent with the Starlett.



Donald takes quite a bit of time choosing the best tubes for his headphone amplifiers, so the ones he includes
with the Starlett will likely be optimized.


----------



## SilverEars (May 9, 2021)

ra990 said:


> So after a couple of weeks trying out this amp (while my TT2 is being serviced) I cannot recommend it for either the Abyss or the Susvara. It seems like both these headphones pull too much out of the amp and it frequently goes into protection mode, right before loud parts of music. It's entirely possible I have a defective unit, so keep that in mind.


And also seems under powered compared to platinum which seemed to have nuch greater amount of  power in the way it drove.

Maybe I'm realizing that Cavalli's SS implementations to be worse than the hybrids. not enough to give a damn.  I wonder if the original liquid gold was similar in character?


----------



## azkkr

Looking to get the Liquid Gold in the UK but can't find anywhere if it works on 230V. Can anyone help clarify? Cheers!


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

azkkr said:


> Looking to get the Liquid Gold in the UK but can't find anywhere if it works on 230V. Can anyone help clarify? Cheers!



You can always contact Monoprice to see if they offer a 230v version.  Or purchase a 120v version and then
buy a  230v to 120v  step down voltage converter to use the 120v Liquid Gold in your home.   

https://www.monoprice.com


----------



## azkkr

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> You can always contact Monoprice to see if they offer a 230v version.  Or purchase a 120v version and then
> buy a  230v to 120v  step down voltage converter to use the 120v Liquid Gold in your home.
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com


Thanks! I did contact them but whilst waiting for them to reply I was wondering if someone over here had a real-life experience with this. Cheers!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

azkkr said:


> Looking to get the Liquid Gold in the UK but can't find anywhere if it works on 230V. Can anyone help clarify? Cheers!



It is a switching mode power supply brick. Like what is used for laptops.
Input: 100-240V ~ 1.5A, 47-63Hz
It also has a detachable IEC mains cable so you'll be able to swap the mains cable to match the wall outlet plug style you have.


----------



## inthere

ra990 said:


> So after a couple of weeks trying out this amp (while my TT2 is being serviced) I cannot recommend it for either the Abyss or the Susvara. It seems like both these headphones pull too much out of the amp and it frequently goes into protection mode, right before loud parts of music. It's entirely possible I have a defective unit, so keep that in mind.


It's not defective, that's the wonky Cavalli electronics. Having a protection mode at all is shady imo, it seems like a coverup for unstable electrical design.


----------



## azkkr

Ham Sandwich said:


> It is a switching mode power supply brick. Like what is used for laptops.
> Input: 100-240V ~ 1.5A, 47-63Hz
> It also has a detachable IEC mains cable so you'll be able to swap the mains cable to match the wall outlet plug style you have.


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## radicus (May 15, 2021)

I've had one of the last of the Cavalli and no protection issues in almost 5 years of almost daily use with an HD800, HD650, and the original and upgraded Ether. HD800 sounds amazing. No harshness at all.


----------



## Drmark

I'm getting this from the Win 10 device page.  This normal?
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
There are no compatible drivers for this device.
I have not been able to find a device driver for it to clear this message.


----------



## heliosphann

SilverEars said:


> And also seems under powered compared to platinum which seemed to have nuch greater amount of  power in the way it drove.
> 
> Maybe I'm realizing that Cavalli's SS implementations to be worse than the hybrids. not enough to give a damn.  I wonder if the original liquid gold was similar in character?



I used to own the Liquid Crimson (twice) and Liquid Platinum. The original Liquid Gold (which I still own) stomps on all of them as far as power. I've also never had any protection problems, even when driving power hungry headphones like vintage AKG headphones, the HE-6 4-screw and Abyss 1266.


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> I used to own the Liquid Crimson (twice)


What did you end up doing with your Liquid Crimson?


----------



## heliosphann

Zachik said:


> What did you end up doing with your Liquid Crimson?



Made a poor decision and sold it to this shady guy...


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> Made a poor decision and sold it to this shady guy...


----------



## muckyfingers

It's currently on sale for $799.99

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967


----------



## geoffalter11

That's a pretty good price for the Gold. Wish I needed another dac/amp, but alas...


----------



## newtophones07

muckyfingers said:


> It's currently on sale for $799.99
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967



Wow nice deal@ that price.


----------



## 9r337k4m4197

Hi, I'm kinda new to this headphone game, had a shiit magni heresy + dt990's for a year (as a gift from a friend), looked around audio forums and seemed like I could do better, and finally decided to upgrade. I just bought the Liquid Gold x (+m1570, I was given a monoprice giftcard... ) and it sounds a lot better than my previous setup (like a loooot). Although I'm not really an audiophile guy, I love how smooth and relaxed it sounds (I did get balanced cable made for the m1570). Now my other friend, lives far away and I can't really just try and give it back, is offering to sell me his topping d70 dac for around $300. As I understand the dac in LGx is not really the best, so would the d70 be a worthwhile upgrade or not? By the way I mainly stream my music from spotify. I could also spend up to $500 on another better dac but not sure if I need to. Would love any recommendations.


----------



## Odin412

9r337k4m4197 said:


> Hi, I'm kinda new to this headphone game, had a shiit magni heresy + dt990's for a year (as a gift from a friend), looked around audio forums and seemed like I could do better, and finally decided to upgrade. I just bought the Liquid Gold x (+m1570, I was given a monoprice giftcard... ) and it sounds a lot better than my previous setup (like a loooot). Although I'm not really an audiophile guy, I love how smooth and relaxed it sounds (I did get balanced cable made for the m1570). Now my other friend, lives far away and I can't really just try and give it back, is offering to sell me his topping d70 dac for around $300. As I understand the dac in LGx is not really the best, so would the d70 be a worthwhile upgrade or not? By the way I mainly stream my music from spotify. I could also spend up to $500 on another better dac but not sure if I need to. Would love any recommendations.


I don't think the built-in DAC in the Liquid Gold X is bad by any means, but I prefer my Schiit Bifrost Multibit, mostly because I like the multibit sound. If you're curious about trying a different DAC flavor I recommend the Schiit Modi Multibit.


----------



## geoffalter11

I haven't heard the LAuX, so can't speak to how good the DAC is. But, there are a lot of really good DACs at $750 or less.

Denafrips Ares II - especially if you can find used.
Soncoz SGD-1 Not sure I got all the letters right. Their balanced version is pretty great for $460.
Schiit Modi or Bifrost Multibit- the Bifrost is better but both are really good.


----------



## 9r337k4m4197

Odin412 said:


> I don't think the built-in DAC in the Liquid Gold X is bad by any means, but I prefer my Schiit Bifrost Multibit, mostly because I like the multibit sound. If you're curious about trying a different DAC flavor I recommend the Schiit Modi Multibit.





geoffalter11 said:


> I haven't heard the LAuX, so can't speak to how good the DAC is. But, there are a lot of really good DACs at $750 or less.
> 
> Denafrips Ares II - especially if you can find used.
> Soncoz SGD-1 Not sure I got all the letters right. Their balanced version is pretty great for $460.
> Schiit Modi or Bifrost Multibit- the Bifrost is better but both are really good.


what do you think about the topping d70?
I'm not really sure how dac's work. Would the more expensive ones sound better? I like how the LGx sounds but I'm not sure if I can do better. This upgrade I just realized how much I was missing, the clarity, smoothness etc. 
I should also mention with my previous setup I had dt990 - felt a bit sharp, SHP9500 felt a bit light (not as powerful, or impactful?)


----------



## geoffalter11

9r337k4m4197 said:


> what do you think about the topping d70?
> I'm not really sure how dac's work. Would the more expensive ones sound better? I like how the LGx sounds but I'm not sure if I can do better. This upgrade I just realized how much I was missing, the clarity, smoothness etc.
> I should also mention with my previous setup I had dt990 - felt a bit sharp, SHP9500 felt a bit light (not as powerful, or impactful?)


I don't know the D70. I would upgrade your headphones before the DAC. The DAC in the Liquid Gold is designed to match the amplification side of the unit and will most likely be all you need for that unit.

If you want to truly realize an upgrade in sound, start with the headphones. You have a really competent unit in the Liquid Gold. Perhaps look at spending that $500-$600 on a nicer headphone. An Aeon 2, DT1990, HD660s, or my favorite in that price range,  the Quad ERA-1. You could get an LSA HP-2, or an Aeolus or Atticus as well. My point being that you will see the biggest dividend from upgrading your headphones. The Liquid Gold has a great amp and a really good DAC. In my opinion, DACs only become super important when your amp and headphones are resolving enough to hear the differences. Otherwise, you won't realize much of a SQ increase. Once you shore up your headphones and amplification (which I believe you have with the Gold) then the DAC becomes an integral part. At that point I'd look at a M400 from SMSL, D90, Ares 2, Bifrost Multibit, Pegasus, Singxer SDA-6, Gumby, TEAC UD-505, etc.

I'd look at your headphones first. The headphones you have are good, but for a bit more you can get something exponentially better that will enable you to maximize the Liquid Gold's potential. I wouldn't judge the DAC of the Gold until you upgrade your headphones. Just my two cents...


----------



## Odin412

geoffalter11 said:


> I don't know the D70. I would upgrade your headphones before the DAC. The DAC in the Liquid Gold is designed to match the amplification side of the unit and will most likely be all you need for that unit.
> 
> If you want to truly realize an upgrade in sound, start with the headphones. You have a really competent unit in the Liquid Gold. Perhaps look at spending that $500-$600 on a nicer headphone. An Aeon 2, DT1990, HD660s, or my favorite in that price range,  the Quad ERA-1. You could get an LSA HP-2, or an Aeolus or Atticus as well. My point being that you will see the biggest dividend from upgrading your headphones. The Liquid Gold has a great amp and a really good DAC. In my opinion, DACs only become super important when your amp and headphones are resolving enough to hear the differences. Otherwise, you won't realize much of a SQ increase. Once you shore up your headphones and amplification (which I believe you have with the Gold) then the DAC becomes an integral part. At that point I'd look at a M400 from SMSL, D90, Ares 2, Bifrost Multibit, Pegasus, Singxer SDA-6, Gumby, TEAC UD-505, etc.
> 
> I'd look at your headphones first. The headphones you have are good, but for a bit more you can get something exponentially better that will enable you to maximize the Liquid Gold's potential. I wouldn't judge the DAC of the Gold until you upgrade your headphones. Just my two cents...


This is good advice. For differences in sound, the priority order IMHO is headphones then amps and finally DACs.


----------



## 9r337k4m4197

geoffalter11 said:


> I don't know the D70. I would upgrade your headphones before the DAC. The DAC in the Liquid Gold is designed to match the amplification side of the unit and will most likely be all you need for that unit.
> 
> If you want to truly realize an upgrade in sound, start with the headphones. You have a really competent unit in the Liquid Gold. Perhaps look at spending that $500-$600 on a nicer headphone. An Aeon 2, DT1990, HD660s, or my favorite in that price range,  the Quad ERA-1. You could get an LSA HP-2, or an Aeolus or Atticus as well. My point being that you will see the biggest dividend from upgrading your headphones. The Liquid Gold has a great amp and a really good DAC. In my opinion, DACs only become super important when your amp and headphones are resolving enough to hear the differences. Otherwise, you won't realize much of a SQ increase. Once you shore up your headphones and amplification (which I believe you have with the Gold) then the DAC becomes an integral part. At that point I'd look at a M400 from SMSL, D90, Ares 2, Bifrost Multibit, Pegasus, Singxer SDA-6, Gumby, TEAC UD-505, etc.
> 
> I'd look at your headphones first. The headphones you have are good, but for a bit more you can get something exponentially better that will enable you to maximize the Liquid Gold's potential. I wouldn't judge the DAC of the Gold until you upgrade your headphones. Just my two cents...


Thats makes a lot of sense, I've just never really owned a dac so there was that unknown factor. I've heard a lot of good things about hd660s, and the Aeolus or Atticus look sick. Thanks for taking the time to reply, this helps a lot!!


----------



## tamleo

Anyone compared this amp to the liquid spark? Tks


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

I wanted to ask if anyone feels like his amplifier is worth purchasing if I already own the liquid Platinum with decent tubes installed, and I have some money I'm using in the hifiman Arya.


----------



## Odin412

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone feels like his amplifier is worth purchasing if I already own the liquid Platinum with decent tubes installed, and I have some money I'm using in the hifiman Arya.


That's a great question. I have both - and enjoy both, but I don't feel that the amps are hugely different. I prefer some headphones with the Liquid Gold X and some with the Liquid Platinum. For example, my Audeze LCD-2 and DCA Aeon Flow Open and Closed sound better to my ears with the Liquid Gold X using the balanced output. Others, like the ZMF Aeolus sound better from the Liquid Platinum using the single-ended output - again, to my ears.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

WhiskeyJacks said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone feels like his amplifier is worth purchasing if I already own the liquid Platinum with decent tubes installed, and I have some money I'm using in the hifiman Arya.



The two amps are more similar than different. But still different enough from each other to justify having both if you're a fan of the Cavalli sound and want to explore and want to be able to amp roll instead of tube roll. I'd rather have both the Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X than roll through $1000 worth of tubes for the Liquid Platinum. 

One interesting thing I discovered from listening to the Liquid Gold X is how much of the imaging and sort of sonic holography comes from the solid state side of the Liquid Platinum, Liquid Fire, and Liquid Crimson. Before getting the Liquid Gold X I had assumed that the bit of sonic holography came from the tube side of the hybrids. I now realize that most of that sonic holography is from the solid state side with the tubes adding just a bit more depth. The downside is that the tubes seem to take away just a bit of transparency. The Liquid Gold X sounds more transparent to me but loses some imaging depth in the center. My definition of transparency here is the ability to hear through the amp and into the source and into the headphones. Sort of like removing a veil. When I want more of that style of transparency I listen to the Liquid Gold X. When I want more of that tube sound and a little more imaging depth and a little more center I use the Liquid Platinum or Liquid Fire. It's fun to have choices like that.


----------



## Odin412

Ham Sandwich said:


> The two amps are more similar than different. But still different enough from each other to justify having both if you're a fan of the Cavalli sound and want to explore and want to be able to amp roll instead of tube roll. I'd rather have both the Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X than roll through $1000 worth of tubes for the Liquid Platinum.
> 
> One interesting thing I discovered from listening to the Liquid Gold X is how much of the imaging and sort of sonic holography comes from the solid state side of the Liquid Platinum, Liquid Fire, and Liquid Crimson. Before getting the Liquid Gold X I had assumed that the bit of sonic holography came from the tube side of the hybrids. I now realize that most of that sonic holography is from the solid state side with the tubes adding just a bit more depth. The downside is that the tubes seem to take away just a bit of transparency. The Liquid Gold X sounds more transparent to me but loses some imaging depth in the center. My definition of transparency here is the ability to hear through the amp and into the source and into the headphones. Sort of like removing a veil. When I want more of that style of transparency I listen to the Liquid Gold X. When I want more of that tube sound and a little more imaging depth and a little more center I use the Liquid Platinum or Liquid Fire. It's fun to have choices like that.


I agree - using different amps for their slightly different sound signature is fun. Plus, some headphones seem to prefer/pair better with certain amps.


----------



## Odin412

*Cavalli Liquid Carbon – Schiit Jotunheim 2 - Cavalli Liquid Gold X Listening Comparisons*

(I’ve taken the liberty of cross-posting this across the three amp threads – apologies in advance if you subscribe to all of them.)

Since I now have three balanced solid-state amps I thought that it would be fun to compare them using the ZMF Aeolus using the single-ended outputs. I plan to try the balanced outputs at a later date. My playback chain is a Windows 10 laptop running J River - Schiit Bifrost Multibit – Lokius (in bypass mode) – SYS – distribution amp – headphone amps.

Here are my impressions:


The Liquid Carbon is a great match with the Aeolus and delivers a very enjoyable sound with the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange. The tube-like character of this amp lets the best aspects of the Aeolus really shine.
The Jotunheim 2 sounds very similar to the Liquid Carbon. This was a bit of a surprise for me. In fact, if this were a blind test I’m not sure that I would be able to reliably tell them apart. The Liquid Carbon has maybe a slightly more expressive and liquid midrange, but the differences are small.
The biggest change when switching to the Liquid Gold X is more bass body and impact. The midrange also comes across as slightly more open and clear, but with the trademark Cavalli liquidness.
Other random observations:


All of these three amps sound great to my ears and the differences between them are surprisingly small – we’re talking different flavors here.
The Cavalli Liquid Carbon is still a great amplifier after several years – it was released in 2015.
The Jotunheim 2 is a great amp – especially considering its price of only $399.
You can tell that the Liquid Gold X is a step up from the Liquid Carbon, but the family resemblance is still there.
The Aelous is one of the most enjoyable headphones that I have ever heard. It really lets you forget about technology and just immerse yourself in the music.
So which one of these amps is my favorite? Actually, none of them – my favorite pairing with the Aeolus is the Cavalli Liquid Platinum with a pair of vintage Amperex tubes or the Woo Audio WA3. YMMV, as always.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

9r337k4m4197 said:


> Hi, I'm kinda new to this headphone game, had a shiit magni heresy + dt990's for a year (as a gift from a friend), looked around audio forums and seemed like I could do better, and finally decided to upgrade. I just bought the Liquid Gold x (+m1570, I was given a monoprice giftcard... ) and it sounds a lot better than my previous setup (like a loooot). Although I'm not really an audiophile guy, I love how smooth and relaxed it sounds (I did get balanced cable made for the m1570). Now my other friend, lives far away and I can't really just try and give it back, is offering to sell me his topping d70 dac for around $300. As I understand the dac in LGx is not really the best, so would the d70 be a worthwhile upgrade or not? By the way I mainly stream my music from spotify. I could also spend up to $500 on another better dac but not sure if I need to. Would love any recommendations.


Hey I know it is has been a couple months since you were asking around, so you may of already purchased a new DAC or headphone. I just wanted to give some words from experience when I was newer into the hobby this was when planar magnetics were much more expensive and far fewer in between things like the Hifiman He6/500 Audeze LCD2. I am just saying this for context, but the Amp you have is more than enough for any headphone both sound quality wise and wattage via balanced jack for pretty much anything out there. The DAC though I am sure is not the end all in resolution does a good job converting your files into audio. As far as headphones wasting 500$ on a 'upgrade' headphone is what you would be doing buying a most 400-600 $ headphones because the M1570 is a very good headphone that is in that price bracket already and belongs there. If you want a different sound signature then it is definitely no waste in buying things like Sennheiser HD6xx/660, Hifiman Sundara/Ananda(can be found used for around 500 and is imo better technically than the others listed here), Beyer DT1990s, Grados Hemp, LCD 2C, etc. Or  if you need something on the go you could get a decent IEM or closed back. I personally like the Hifiman Deva Pro which is an open back bluetooth dongle attached to a headphone. Anyways Like I said most headphones you are not going to get a straight up upgrade from the M1570 unless paying a bit more than they are worth but as long as you know what sound signature you want to try then that is alright.


----------



## Odin412

I tried my Cavalli Liquid Gold X with the ZMF Ori (no longer sold, sadly) last night. What a great combo! The trademark Ori bass is being enhanced by the dynamics of the Liquid Gold X. A very enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## Odin412

*Cavalli Liquid Carbon – Schiit Jotunheim 2 - Cavalli Liquid Gold X Listening Comparisons (Balanced)*

(I’ve taken the liberty of cross-posting this across the three amp threads – apologies in advance if you subscribe to all of them.)

Following my initial comparison of the three amps using the single-ended output I thought that it would be fun to do the same using the balanced outputs. My playback chain is a Windows 11 laptop running J River - Schiit Bifrost Multibit – Lokius (in bypass mode) – SYS – distribution amp – headphone amps.

However, this task turned out to be harder than I expected. Using the ZMF Aeolus I wasn’t able to hear any meaningful differences between the amps. I then switched to the Beyerdynamic T1.2 and heard only very minor differences. Finally, I switched to planar magnetic headphones and tried the DCA Aeon Flow Closed and Audeze LCD-2.

Here are my impressions:


The Liquid Carbon is a great match with all four headphones and delivers a very enjoyable sound with the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange.
The Jotunheim 2 sounds very similar to the Liquid Carbon, but with a very slightly fuller sound in the upper bass/lower midrange area. I found the sound from the Jotunheim 2 to be really enjoyable.
Switching to the Liquid Gold X there was a slightly punchier bass and an ever so slightly smoother treble. The midrange also came across as slightly more open, but with the trademark Cavalli liquidness.
In summary, all of the three amps sound great to my ears and the differences between them are very small (and smaller than the differences that I heard using the single ended outputs) – we’re talking very slightly different flavors here.

So which one of these amps is my favorite? It depends on the headphone. I really enjoy the Jotunheim 2 with the T1.2 and I enjoy the Liquid Gold X with the LCD-2. However, I could live happily with any of the three amps. YMMV, as always.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm doing my own unscientific comparison of the balanced outputs of the Liquid Carbon v2 vs the Monoprice Liquid Gold X. The DAC is the Audio GD DAC-19, which has 2 RCA output pairs live at all times; and the headphone is the revealing yet very musical D8000 with the D8000 Pro's "G" pads. I have the volume of each amp matched by ear--which of course means they're not exactly matched.

This listening exercise is interesting and entertaining as hell:

The "family resemblance" of the sonics of these amps is very strong. I'm not sure I could tell them apart in a blind listening test.
Both are slightly warm, have terrific bass, above average dynamics, big/expressive midrange, and melodious treble that is not exaggerated at all. Neither is what many here would call perfectly "neutral," but both are smooth, musical to a fault, and match up well with very headphone I try.
Both kill on any music with a strong beat and lots of bass content. But both also kill on acoustic music of all kinds, choral music, classical, and so on. Each has the refinement and finesse to convincingly portray large scale choral music AND the dirtiest, grittiest funk (not all amps can do this)
The LGX has just a bit more of everything the LC has--and I don't mean volume. I refer to a bit wider channel separation; a bit more separation and layering of notes and instruments; bass that's a bit more nuanced and revealing of the timbre of bass instruments; a bit more "jump factor" (dynamics); a bit more smoothness and refinement; and a bit more bite/snap in the upper mids--not even close to brightness or edginess, but a touch of that "hurts so good" thing on instruments with a lot to say in that range.
Once I had the LGX burned in and started listening to it, my thoughts turned to practical matters, such as which amp I would keep, assuming one trounced the other. If the LGX is great, why keep the LC? But I stopped thinking that way, now that I realize how musical and dynamic both amps are. The LGX' superiority over the smaller and slightly less powerful LC is incremental rather than obvious or emphatic. I could live with either amp forever--and that's exactly what I plan to do.

I'm nuts for the sound of these Cavalli solid state designs!


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm nuts for the sound of these Cavalli solid state designs!


Great writeup! I completely agree - there's something very special about Cavalli amps.


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm doing my own unscientific comparison of the balanced outputs of the Liquid Carbon v2 vs the Monoprice Liquid Gold X. The DAC is the Audio GD DAC-19, which has 2 RCA output pairs live at all times; and the headphone is the revealing yet very musical D8000 with the D8000 pro's "G" pads. I have the volume of each amp matched by ear--which of course means they're not exactly matched.
> 
> This listening exercise is interesting and entertaining as hell:
> 
> ...


~ Interesting post through & through!
~ I was struck by the term “unscientific” to preface the comparison. The implication is that without charts, dials, graphs, meters a comparison has less meaning or _validity. _To an astute listener, the validity that counts is musical _plausibility: _am I sometimes / often transported to the venue of the music?
~ Your “listening exercise” is instructive and carries _more_ weight because it addresses fundamentals and dynamics of music rather than the measurement of frequencies and distortion. “Unscientific”, so what? Besides, it is the Cavalli _sound_ that has captivated you.
~ As for LC vs LGX and your decision to keep both:  I’ll say ‘same musical performance, different seats…”


----------



## Odin412

jonathan c said:


> ~ Interesting post through & through!
> ~ I was struck by the term “unscientific” to preface the comparison. The implication is that without charts, dials, graphs, meters a comparison has less meaning or _validity. _To an astute listener, the validity that counts is musical _plausibility: _am I sometimes / often transported to the venue of the music?
> ~ Your “listening exercise” is instructive and carries _more_ weight because it addresses fundamentals and dynamics of music rather than the measurement of frequencies and distortion. “Unscientific”, so what? Besides, it is the Cavalli _sound_ that has captivated you.
> ~ As for LC vs LGX and your decision to keep both:  I’ll say ‘same musical performance, different seats…”


+1 and amen to that. I listen to music, not measurements.


----------



## jonathan c

Odin412 said:


> +1 and amen to that. I listen to music, not measurements.


I have no idea what a frequency response graph sounds like…🤪


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> I have no idea what a frequency response graph sounds like…🤪


_(rustling of paper)_


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> _(rustling of *toilet *paper)_


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## Dalton007HiRes

ra990 said:


> I've been having trouble with the amp going into some kind of protection mode while using the built-in DAC. It's always like right before a loud part of the music, like the start of a guitar solo or drum fill. It's like the DAC isn't expecting those levels or something, weird. I have to power cycle the unit to get the music going again and then...click...right at the damn start of the best part usually. This only happens in high gain mode I believe because I always alleviate it by dropping into low gain and lowering the volume. Anyone else experience this? Particularly on Susvara?


That's exactly what brought me here. Same for me when using my Gold Planar GL2000 (double magnets) on high gain using the built in DAC. It's got to be REALLY cranked up, but seems like that would be okay to crank it up. It also happens when tweaking with the sound settings in the Peace EQ application . It powers off for a few seconds but for me it comes back on by itself, I don't have to turn it back on myself....I have ordered a new S.M.S.L. SU-9  and I'm waiting on to see if it helps. Did you find out anything about the issue?


----------



## jonathan c

~ If Monoprice / Monolith were to introduce a Liquid Gold X that was amplifier-only, choice of balanced-only / SE-only, the “place order” button _chez moi _would be pressed at 186,000 feet per second…
~ Ditch The DAC, please. Expertise (of Cavalli or anyone) in amplifier design does not necessarily translate into expertise in DAC design.


----------



## Pharmaboy

1000% truth. 

I'd go one step further. After they ditch the DAC (assuming the case stays the same), use the new/extra space to put in a better volume pot, one that doesn't make the amp sound way different below ~10AM. That volume jump at ~10AM is my only real issue w/the amp (I don't even bother w/the DAC...I have better).


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> 1000% truth.
> 
> I'd go one step further. After they ditch the DAC (assuming the case stays the same), use the new/extra space to put in a better volume pot, one that doesn't make the amp sound way different below ~10AM. That volume jump at ~10AM is my only real issue w/the amp (I don't even bother w/the DAC...I have better).


🤔😏…the real “balls —> wall” LG_X_ would be  XLR-only (or SE-only), use the vacated DAC space for [_drum roll…] _ individual channel volume path / control…same body design…two nice volume knobs with some heft…


----------



## piyuyi

Hello everyone. I have a problem with the gold X and I wanted to ask you a question: I can not reach the right volume so that my Audeze LCD-2C has all the punch in the bass, because the liquid gold X automatically turns me off before without being able to reach the desired volume, and it gives me a lot of anger.
I admit that I like to listen to music at a high volume, but with the LCD-2 especially if this is not the case, they are not enjoyed. This is an unforgivable failure for a 70 ohm headphone.
Does anyone suffer from this same problem? Do you know if there is a way to skip this volume limiter? I think I will end up returning my Gold X because of this problem and it makes me very angry because I love it.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

piyuyi said:


> Hello everyone. I have a problem with the gold X and I wanted to ask you a question: I can not reach the right volume so that my Audeze LCD-2C has all the punch in the bass, because the liquid gold X automatically turns me off before without being able to reach the desired volume, and it gives me a lot of anger.
> I admit that I like to listen to music at a high volume, but with the LCD-2 especially if this is not the case, they are not enjoyed. This is an unforgivable failure for a 70 ohm headphone.
> Does anyone suffer from this same problem? Do you know if there is a way to skip this volume limiter? I think I will end up returning my Gold X because of this problem and it makes me very angry because I love it.



The Liquid Gold X can play the LCD-2 Classic at very very loud levels even in low gain. It has no problems driving 70 ohm Audeze headphones.

Some questions for you:
Are you using a balanced 4-pin XLR headphone cable or are you using the 1/4 inch headphone jack?
Are you using EQ to add bass? It is possible that you're adding so much bass EQ that the signal is clipping.
Are you using low gain (button out) or high gain (button in)?
What DAC are you using?

It is also possible that the character and style of the bass of the Liquid Gold X is not what you're after. The Liquid Gold X bass is more laid-back than some other amps. The style of bass this amp does is for people who want to hear finesse and layering and space in the bass. If the bass is recorded as laid-back and further back in the soundstage then this amp will play it that way. There are other amps that will play all bass more forward and up-front and with more punch. If you're after that more up-front style of bass with all music then you'll want a different amp.

I really like the style of bass that the Liquid Gold X does. I like to hear the texture of the bass, the nuance, layering. It is what I consider audiophile bass. It isn't disco club style bass. If you're after disco club style bass then you'll want a different amp. The Audeze LCD-2 Classic can do disco club style bass with some other amps and a bit of bass EQ. But those other amps flatten the soundstage and don't have the imaging and layering that the Liquid Gold X does.


----------



## piyuyi (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for the answer:
I am using the XLR balanced output, with the high gain on and with the goldX's own DAC.
It is true that I equalize the bass a little bit, but it gives me the same problem without equalizing.
The thing is that I am a happy owner also of the monollith liquid platinum and although this one also turns me off if I go over volume, but it is not comparable to how the gold X does it, the LCD-2 fail to show the full impact of their great bass. I think it falls short of volume if you are a basshead. It's a shame because I think it's a great amp, but the fact that it turns off is desperate, I think it's an unforgivable failure. They have left the volume limit very low in my opinion........it is unbelievable this blockade with the power that goldX have.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

You shouldn't need to use high gain with the LCD-2. I use low gain and it gets way more than loud enough with the Audeze headphones.

The bass EQ you are adding may be causing the bass to clip. Clipping can cause what looks like DC (direct current) and could be the reason why the amps are going into protection mode and shutting down.

If you add +6dB of digital EQ in the bass you need to lower the EQ gain by -6dB to compensate to avoid the possibility of digital clipping. Read up on subtractive EQ vs. additive EQ. You need to do the equivalent of subtractive EQ to avoid the possibility of frequencies going above 0dBFS (zero dB full scale) when you add a frequency boost to the bass.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Dec 10, 2021)

piyuyi said:


> Thanks for the answer:
> I am using the XLR balanced output, with the high gain on and with the goldX's own DAC.
> It is true that I equalize the bass a little bit, but it gives me the same problem without equalizing.
> The thing is that I am a happy owner also of the monollith liquid platinum and although this one also turns me off if I go over volume, but it is not comparable to how the gold X does it, the LCD-2 fail to show the full impact of their great bass. I think it falls short of volume if you are a basshead. It's a shame because I think it's a great amp, but the fact that it turns off is desperate, I think it's an unforgivable failure. They have left the volume limit very low in my opinion........it is unbelievable this blockade with the power that goldX have.


I could be wrong about this, but I read somewhere (not here) about the LGX having peculiar problems only when one uses the DAC & internal amp. Problems having to do with intermittent shutdowns. If I recall properly, these same users had no such problem when they used an external DAC plugged into the LGX (as I do).

FWIW, I have a planar that's a way worse power hog than yours (ZMF Ori), and my LGX, with Audio GD DAC-19 as the DAC, drives it beautifully...I can barely get the volume dial beyond 11AM. And this is on low gain. I can't use high gain at all with any headphone--way too much volume.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 6, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> I could be wrong about this, but I read somewhere (not here) about the LGX having peculiar problems only when one uses the DAC & internal amp. Problems having to do with intermittent shutdowns. If I recall properly, these same users had no such problem when they used an external DAC plugged into the LGX (as I do).
> 
> FWIW, I have planar that a way worse power hog than yours (ZMF Ori), and my LGX, with Audio GD DAC-19 as the DAC, drives it beautifully...I can barely get the volume dial beyond 11AM. And this is on low gain. I can't use high gain at all with any headphone--way too much volume.


Another testimonial as to why Cavalli should Ditch the DAC (Dumb-A$$ Circuit) ☝️.


----------



## Dalton007HiRes

jonathan c said:


> Another testimonial as to why Cavalli should Ditch the DAC (Dumb-A$$ Circuit) ☝️.


I'm waiting on my DAC to come in the mail today as I'm having the same problems when I use my Planar magnetic headphones too. Hopefully the external DAC resolves this.


----------



## piyuyi

Dalton007HiRes said:


> I'm waiting on my DAC to come in the mail today as I'm having the same problems when I use my Planar magnetic headphones too. Hopefully the external DAC resolves this.



I´m sorry to tell you that the problem is not solved with an external DAC , I have tried it with several, and the same thing happens. It seems to me an unforgivable failure, I will return it and I will continue happy with my liquid platinum amplifier, which works at an acceptable volume without shutting down.


----------



## Dalton007HiRes

Crap!....


----------



## jonathan c

piyuyi said:


> I´m sorry to tell you that the problem is not solved with an external DAC , I have tried it with several, and the same thing happens. It seems to me an unforgivable failure, I will return it and I will continue happy with my liquid platinum amplifier, which works at an acceptable volume without shutting down.


It seems that the _presence _of the DAC in the LGX chassis may be the problem source. Maybe the DAC circuits are never fully off or out of the digital signal path. Your LP, which has no internal DAC, behaves well…Food for thought…


----------



## Dalton007HiRes

jonathan c said:


> It seems that the _presence _of the DAC in the LGX chassis may be the problem source. Maybe the DAC circuits are never fully off or out of the digital signal path. Your LP, which has no internal DAC, behaves well…Food for thought…


Well, that's just awful.... wish I'd known this beforehand. It only really acts up with planars, but still!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I have never had the Liquid Gold X act up or shut down. And I use planar headphones.


----------



## Odin412

Ham Sandwich said:


> I have never had the Liquid Gold X act up or shut down. And I use planar headphones.


Same here. I don't play super loud, though.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ham Sandwich said:


> I have never had the Liquid Gold X act up or shut down. And I use planar headphones.


Same here. I suspect the 2 Head-Fi'ers talking about problems with their LGX' are having intermittent hardware failures. 

(which totally sucks)


----------



## Dalton007HiRes

Odin412 said:


> Same here. I don't play super loud, though.


I can just about bet nobody turns them as loud as I do! About 2 o'clock, high gain. EQ'ed too.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Dalton007HiRes said:


> I can just about bet nobody turns them as loud as I do! About 2 o'clock, high gain. EQ'ed too.


I can't even imagine how loud that is.

Pls take care with your hearing. Once any part of it is gone, you can't get it back...


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Get a handheld SPL meter, make a baffle for it, and measure how loud you are listening. This YouTube video explains how to make a basic baffle and how to measure. You may be surprised at how loud the volume is. One of the sonic characteristics of the good Cavalli amps is that loud doesn't sound as loud as it does on other amps. The Cavalli sound stays smooth and effortless at dangerously loud volume levels. Other amps give you hints of distortions and harshness as the volume gets too loud and will get you to realize that the music is too loud and that you need to turn down the volume. The good Cavalli amps, and other good audiophile amps, don't give you those same hints that things are too loud. Consequently it is much easier to play good audiophile gear at dangerous levels than it is with lower level gear.

It's really easy to listen to an amp like the Liquid Gold X at 100 dB and not realize it is 100 dB because the amp sounds so smooth and effortless. Be careful with that amp Eugene. Learn what 90 dB sounds like with the Liquid Gold X and take care not to exceed that volume level. Use the SPL meter. Your ears will not always detect that things are too loud when it sounds so smooth and effortless. 

How loud is too loud: http://dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/

How to measure headphone volume level with a basic SPL meter and a homemade baffle:


----------



## piyuyi

Dalton007HiRes said:


> I can just about bet nobody turns them as loud as I do! About 2 o'clock, high gain. EQ'ed too.



Me too. I thought I was the only weirdo!


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ham Sandwich said:


> Get a handheld SPL meter, make a baffle for it, and measure how loud you are listening. This YouTube video explains how to make a basic baffle and how to measure. You may be surprised at how loud the volume is. One of the sonic characteristics of the good Cavalli amps is that loud doesn't sound as loud as it does on other amps. The Cavalli sound stays smooth and effortless at dangerously loud volume levels. Other amps give you hints of distortions and harshness as the volume gets too loud and will get you to realize that the music is too loud and that you need to turn down the volume. The good Cavalli amps, and other good audiophile amps, don't give you those same hints that things are too loud. Consequently it is much easier to play good audiophile gear at dangerous levels than it is with lower level gear.
> 
> It's really easy to listen to an amp like the Liquid Gold X at 100 dB and not realize it is 100 dB because the amp sounds so smooth and effortless. Be careful with that amp Eugene. Learn what 90 dB sounds like with the Liquid Gold X and take care not to exceed that volume level. Use the SPL meter. Your ears will not always detect that things are too loud when it sounds so smooth and effortless.
> 
> ...



Brilliant post!! 

(+ "Ham Sandwich" is a terrific screen name)


----------



## Odin412

Dalton007HiRes said:


> I can just about bet nobody turns them as loud as I do! About 2 o'clock, high gain. EQ'ed too.


Wow, that's loud. If you EQ the bass and have hard-to-drive headphones you may need some serious power from the amp!


----------



## jonathan c

Dalton007HiRes said:


> I can just about bet nobody turns them as loud as I do! About 2 o'clock, high gain. EQ'ed too.


A Pyrrhic victory for the eardrums…?🤪😖


----------



## omniweltall (Jan 12, 2022)

Ham Sandwich said:


> Z really needs to read the manual for the gear he reviews before reviewing the gear. It is obvious he has never read a manual for any of the gear he owns or has reviewed. Almost every question and concern he had about the Liquid Gold X was answered or addressed in the manual.
> 
> First one I'll get out of the way is that you should not casually plug and unplug RCA cables while the gear is powered on. It is too easy to accidentally short the connection by touching the center pin to ground and fry something in the source gear or amp gear. Or if you're lucky just blow a fuse in the gear. Yes you can hot-swap RCA, until that one time where you can't and you fry something. Don't do it. Power off the gear and then plug in the RCA cables. Then power the gear back on. The manual for the Liquid Gold X actually mentions this and says not to make any electrical connections while the amp or source are on. It is less risk to hot-plug XLR cables because it is more difficult and less likely to cause a short while plugging in an XLR cable compared to an RCA cable. You can get away with hot-plugging XLR compared to RCA. But should still power down the gear if you're not willing to risk frying the source or amp. This is common knowledge that someone like Z should know and demonstrate. He's a bit sloppy. I have a Schiit multibit DAC. I power it down and the amp whenever making cable changes. Even though the DAC takes some time to recover after being turned off.
> 
> ...


@Ham Sandwich Thanks for useful info and impressions regarding this amp.


----------



## hikaru12

Has anyone had the privilege of comparing this amp to the original? Originally I was planning on spending $2k on the V280/V281 but I came across a 'good' deal on the OG LAu. Now I'm trying to decide which one I should get. By good deal, I mean still out of my price point but doable.


----------



## elwappo99

hikaru12 said:


> Has anyone had the privilege of comparing this amp to the original? Originally I was planning on spending $2k on the V280/V281 but I came across a 'good' deal on the OG LAu. Now I'm trying to decide which one I should get. By good deal, I mean still out of my price point but doable.



With the monolith versions I've compared (liquid crimson to liquid platinum and liquid gold to monolith liquid gold) the Monolith LAu is pretty close to the original in terms of sound signature, but there's a bit more detail and sense of space with the original. 

The Liquid Crimson is definitely a bigger jump over the Liquid Platinum. Way more of a tube sound, and the tube installed contributes a lot to the overall sound signature and sense of space. 

The only LAu I've seen for sale is the guy who wants $3k which is still pretty high. Originally he wanted $6k. They usually go for $2 - $2.2k. BUT, if you're going to shell out that much money, I'd shoot for the amps that were Cavalli Audio's best amplifiers: Liquid Glass or Liquid Crimson. They cost less and have that Cavalli Magic. 

Anything above $1k there's a lot of newer amps that are very competitive. The Liquid Gold is now like 10 years old?


----------



## hikaru12

elwappo99 said:


> With the monolith versions I've compared (liquid crimson to liquid platinum and liquid gold to monolith liquid gold) the Monolith LAu is pretty close to the original in terms of sound signature, but there's a bit more detail and sense of space with the original.
> 
> The Liquid Crimson is definitely a bigger jump over the Liquid Platinum. Way more of a tube sound, and the tube installed contributes a lot to the overall sound signature and sense of space.
> 
> ...



Yeah the guy who’s willing to sell me his LAu is letting it go for 2.7k. Might be able to talk him down to 2.2. From what I’ve read the Monolith version has a great pairing with Audeze headphones. I’m looking for something that will bring out the LCD 4s strengths. I’m thinking of the LiM which is already pretty balanced as a DAC so I’d like a good SS amp. 

How would you say the Monolith LAu compares to the LP with really good tubes installed? I know these have almost identical output impedance and power so curious on how it resolves detail and bass. My LP is cap modded btw which I know makes it more responsive to tube rolling. 

Thanks for your impressions! It’s getting harder to find folks who’ve heard Cavallis original gear.


----------



## elwappo99

hikaru12 said:


> Yeah the guy who’s willing to sell me his LAu is letting it go for 2.7k. Might be able to talk him down to 2.2. From what I’ve read the Monolith version has a great pairing with Audeze headphones. I’m looking for something that will bring out the LCD 4s strengths. I’m thinking of the LiM which is already pretty balanced as a DAC so I’d like a good SS amp.
> 
> How would you say the Monolith LAu compares to the LP with really good tubes installed? I know these have almost identical output impedance and power so curious on how it resolves detail and bass. My LP is cap modded btw which I know makes it more responsive to tube rolling.
> 
> Thanks for your impressions! It’s getting harder to find folks who’ve heard Cavallis original gear.




I don't have a Liquid Platinum anymore and never had one side by side with the Monolith LAu, but I do have an Yggdrasil, LCD-4, and a handful of amps. The LCD-4 is really an odd beast. It's planar but also 200ohms, which make it kind if weird for most of the traditional planar amps. 

The Phonitor X (or XE) are really spectacular with the LCD-4. It might be the most resolving amp I've ever owned. It definitely outresolves the Monolith LAu. Torq did a review of the Phonitor X at one point with the LCD-4, I'd look into that more. Also the Schiit Ragnarok1 easily throws enough weight around for the LCD-4. It's not as detailed or spacious as the Phonitor X, but has incredible bass slam. The Headroom Blockhead is also a great match due to it's signature, but I won't go into that because they don't really show up for sale. 

The Monolith LAu is also a great amp for the price. The differences between most amps are fairly small, and it easily handles the LCD-4, and is truly synergistic with Audezes, but I'm not sure you'll get a good jump over the LP. If you do happen to get the full sized LAu and don't like it, or pass on it, let me know. It's one of the few Cavalli amps I don't own yet!


----------



## hikaru12

elwappo99 said:


> I don't have a Liquid Platinum anymore and never had one side by side with the Monolith LAu, but I do have an Yggdrasil, LCD-4, and a handful of amps. The LCD-4 is really an odd beast. It's planar but also 200ohms, which make it kind if weird for most of the traditional planar amps.
> 
> The Phonitor X (or XE) are really spectacular with the LCD-4. It might be the most resolving amp I've ever owned. It definitely outresolves the Monolith LAu. Torq did a review of the Phonitor X at one point with the LCD-4, I'd look into that more. Also the Schiit Ragnarok1 easily throws enough weight around for the LCD-4. It's not as detailed or spacious as the Phonitor X, but has incredible bass slam. The Headroom Blockhead is also a great match due to it's signature, but I won't go into that because they don't really show up for sale.
> 
> The Monolith LAu is also a great amp for the price. The differences between most amps are fairly small, and it easily handles the LCD-4, and is truly synergistic with Audezes, but I'm not sure you'll get a good jump over the LP. If you do happen to get the full sized LAu and don't like it, or pass on it, let me know. It's one of the few Cavalli amps I don't own yet!



Thanks for all the suggestions. If the Monolith isn’t that much an improvement than I’d rather be looking at the $2k category. I’ve read that the Phonitor is kind of boring sounding so I may just have to look at the Rag1 which is good too because I actually need a speaker amp. 

I’m debating whether I should just throw a Lokius down and add a bass shelf vs. specifically going for an amp to improve bass slam. While the 4s have amazing extension I found them lacking in quantity compared to the 2s. 

I know the Yggy GS with the LP was an very good synergy match. OG + a more neutral amp or LiM + aggressive amp might be best. 

I’m working on trying to get a BF2 again and see if pairing the 4 with it and an LP will give me satisfying bass slam so I can decide where to go from here.

As for the other designs, those are even more rare to find. I don’t know if anyone that has a Liquid Crimson for sale. I’d love to get one too because I have a decent stash of 12AU tubes.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. If the Monolith isn’t that much an improvement than I’d rather be looking at the $2k category. I’ve read that the Phonitor is kind of boring sounding so I may just have to look at the Rag1 which is good too because I actually need a speaker amp.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should just throw a Lokius down and add a bass shelf vs. specifically going for an amp to improve bass slam. While the 4s have amazing extension I found them lacking in quantity compared to the 2s.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there was only 31 Crimson units ever produced according to Alex. Pretty hard to get a hold of these days. I had two different units over the years, but didn't end up keeping either... Now I'm sad.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> Unfortunately there was only 31 Crimson units ever produced according to Alex. Pretty hard to get a hold of these days. I had two different units over the years, but didn't end up keeping either... Now I'm sad.


Dang, what did you ask for price wise when you sold it? I’m wondering if Monoprice would ever release premium versions of his designs or if there was stuff that was still proprietary.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> Dang, what did you ask for price wise when you sold it? I’m wondering if Monoprice would ever release premium versions of his designs or if there was stuff that was still proprietary.


Think it was around $2200


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> Think it was around $2200


Wow that’s actually a lot cheaper than I would have thought. I cap modded my LP and all together it cost me $400 so can’t be too mad that I didn’t get a chance to buy a Crimson but I always did wonder what the Liquid Glass and his other high end amps sounded like.


----------



## elwappo99

hikaru12 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. If the Monolith isn’t that much an improvement than I’d rather be looking at the $2k category. I’ve read that the Phonitor is kind of boring sounding so I may just have to look at the Rag1 which is good too because I actually need a speaker amp.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should just throw a Lokius down and add a bass shelf vs. specifically going for an amp to improve bass slam. While the 4s have amazing extension I found them lacking in quantity compared to the 2s.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately the Crimson is just a bit less power than I'd want for the LCD-4 or the Hifiman HE-6, so for your use case of the LCD-4, it's hard to recommend.


----------



## heliosphann

elwappo99 said:


> Unfortunately the Crimson is just a bit less power than I'd want for the LCD-4 or the Hifiman HE-6, so for your use case of the LCD-4, it's hard to recommend.


Yea, that was one of the reasons why I kept the LAu and not the Crimson.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

elwappo99 said:


> Unfortunately the Crimson is just a bit less power than I'd want for the LCD-4 or the Hifiman HE-6, so for your use case of the LCD-4, it's hard to recommend.



The LCD-4 is a strange one. A strange planar at 200 ohms and high power demands. It's a headphone that puts unique and special demands on suitable amps. 

I have a Liquid Fire and Liquid Glass. I've heard the LCD-4 with my Liquid Glass at a meet and it was awesome. The Liquid Glass can drive it really well. Really well. I got some great complements at that meet about how well the Liquid Glass and Gungnir Multibit did with the LCD-4. Even from the owner of the LCD-4. I heard it too. It was good. Soooo good. I wanted it, but I also knew that it would not be a good headphone pairing with my Liquid Fire. The Liquid Glass is a good Cavalli amp for 200 ohm and 300 ohm headphones. The Liquid Fire, not so much.

But I also have a Liquid Fire. It is a great amp for planars below 100 ohms. It has heft for planars that are below 100 ohms. Heft that can cleave rocks from the Cliffs of Dover. However, once you get around 200 or 300 ohms the sound of the Liquid Fire becomes what I consider more "angelic". The sound style and presentation becomes softer and more like angels singing. All good if you want to listen to a boys choir singing hymns, but not good at all if you want to listen to AC/CD playing "Highway to Hell". So while the Liquid Fire can play "Highway to Hell" with the LCD-2 it doesn't manage to do that with the LCD-4. The Liquid Crimson it better at driving the high impedance headphones, but still not good enough to do justice for the LCD-4.

But now we've got the LCD-5. Lower impedance. Much lower. And new tonality. Will the LCD-5 be the Audeze flagship that can play with both the Liquid Fire and Liquid Glass with gusto? Can it play both boys choirs and AC/DC with both my Liquid Fire and Liquid Glass (and also my Liquid Platinum and Liquid Gold X)? I don't know. I need to hear it with my amps to find out. But $4,500 for a headphone still gives me pause. That's crazy price for a headphone. And I can't wrap my head round justifying that price for a headphone. It's a small single driver speaker for each ear. With no crossover. How could it be that expensive? Crazy. But if it is good enough with all my amps I could manage to justify that cost as being reasonable because it would keep me from being tempted to buy two $2,500 headphones. Sorry about my wallet.


----------



## jonathan c

Even though this is a Liquid Gold thread, I cannot help but say that I really enjoy the Audeze LCD-4 being driven by the o/t/l Woo WA2….(RFT EZ81s, RFT ECC81s, GEC CV5008s or Cetron 7236s).


----------



## pabbi

Does anyone have good pics with the cover off?

Alex (if you still read this thread) - I gather there is not enough real estate for the akm4499, but is there a path to switch out the 4493 for a 4497? Hoping this is on a daughter board, and yes I cannot wait to void that warranty...


----------



## hikaru12

Ham Sandwich said:


> The LCD-4 is a strange one. A strange planar at 200 ohms and high power demands. It's a headphone that puts unique and special demands on suitable amps.
> 
> I have a Liquid Fire and Liquid Glass. I've heard the LCD-4 with my Liquid Glass at a meet and it was awesome. The Liquid Glass can drive it really well. Really well. I got some great complements at that meet about how well the Liquid Glass and Gungnir Multibit did with the LCD-4. Even from the owner of the LCD-4. I heard it too. It was good. Soooo good. I wanted it, but I also knew that it would not be a good headphone pairing with my Liquid Fire. The Liquid Glass is a good Cavalli amp for 200 ohm and 300 ohm headphones. The Liquid Fire, not so much.
> 
> ...



That's the struggle I'm running into right now. I'm getting a custom SET amp built for it but most folks on the LCD-4 thread really like UltraSonics stuff which is a pricey especially if you want to tube roll as every option added is considered custom and has an extra fee associated with it. Maybe I need to get a loaner Phonitor X.

Have you heard any of Cavalli's DIY stuff like the Bijou?


----------



## pabbi

You mean, like this? I was involved in Bijou both in prototyping and refining. Another curiosity was I built the original Liquid Gold proto board which we took to the Chicago CanJam but was rendered inoperable sometime between Friday night and Saturday morning. No input how these sound with planars of any stripe since I was a 6xx/800 type person then, before the electrostatic phase.  This picture is from 2008.


----------



## hikaru12

pabbi said:


> You mean, like this? I was involved in Bijou both in prototyping and refining. Another curiosity was I built the original Liquid Gold proto board which we took to the Chicago CanJam but was rendered inoperable sometime between Friday night and Saturday morning. No input how these sound with planars of any stripe since I was a 6xx/800 type person then, before the electrostatic phase.  This picture is from 2008.


Wow wild looking. What tubes does it take? I had another HF member trying to sell his but it appears like it’s an OTL not a SET which is not a good pairing with my Audezes.


----------



## pabbi (Mar 4, 2022)

V16922/6DJ8V2ECC99 or 6N6P
. There is a whole gory dev thread here.


----------



## hikaru12

Any other reviews on the Gold X? I finally got the original LCv2 and it sounds very neutral with a smooth pleasant tonality. The only downside is the soundstage is squished a lot and I don't particular care about soundstage but changing it for my Liquid Platinum with good tubes opens up the sound by a lot. To the point where it sounds like I'm listening to different headphones. How does the soundstage on the gold compare to the LP? I'm using some really good CBS Hytron 5814s in them and they sound fantastic. I can't imagine the Gold topping it.


----------



## elwappo99

hikaru12 said:


> Any other reviews on the Gold X? I finally got the original LCv2 and it sounds very neutral with a smooth pleasant tonality. The only downside is the soundstage is squished a lot and I don't particular care about soundstage but changing it for my Liquid Platinum with good tubes opens up the sound by a lot. To the point where it sounds like I'm listening to different headphones. How does the soundstage on the gold compare to the LP? I'm using some really good CBS Hytron 5814s in them and they sound fantastic. I can't imagine the Gold topping it.



There's quite a bit more discussion on one of the other headphone forums for this amp. It does seem to have a lot of synergy with planars, especially Audeze


----------



## Pharmaboy

elwappo99 said:


> There's quite a bit more discussion on one of the other headphone forums for this amp. It does seem to have a lot of synergy with planars, especially Audeze


I have 7 amps, 6 x SS, 1 x tube/OTL. 

My Final D8000 (w/"G" pads from the Pro version) sounds clearly better on the Liquid Gold X than any other amp IMS, including the V281 that is top-of-the-hill 99% of the time. My ZMF Ori also sounds wonderful on the LGX.

Interestingly enough, it's the reverse w/my high impedance ZMF Verite Open. It sounds tipped-up, bright/harsh on the LGX, but not on any other amp (that HP has a lovely sound).

So the LGX is the kind of amp I have to constantly test with different headphones and music genres to fully appreciate. It's not a one-size-fits-all device...


----------



## hikaru12

Pharmaboy said:


> I have 7 amps, 6 x SS, 1 x tube/OTL.
> 
> My Final D8000 (w/"G" pads from the Pro version) sounds clearly better on the Liquid Gold X than any other amp IMS, including the V281 that is top-of-the-hill 99% of the time. My ZMF Ori also sounds wonderful on the LGX.
> 
> ...


I missed my chance to get the original I would have loved to have heard it with my LCD 2s. I'm also in the process of looking for some Oris. What do you like about your Ori pairing with this amp? Does it help the soundstage or kind of collapse a bit (like the LCv2 seems to do?)


----------



## Pharmaboy (Mar 16, 2022)

hikaru12 said:


> I missed my chance to get the original I would have loved to have heard it with my LCD 2s. I'm also in the process of looking for some Oris. What do you like about your Ori pairing with this amp? Does it help the soundstage or kind of collapse a bit (like the LCv2 seems to do?)



I have to be honest about this: I haven't focused much on soundstage in my multiple listening sessions with the LGX--I was too busy trying to figure out its tonality (comments below). My general impression (thinking back on those sessions) is that the soundstage with this amp is not notably different than with my other SS amps. Tube amps do soundstage quite differently, naturally, but when we talk only about my SS amps, the LGX isn't noticeably better or worse.

I found with many of the planars that I owned was that they soundstage differently from (and often less satisfactorily than) dynamics. But the Ori & Final D8000 are totally the exceptions. Both soundstage very well. The Ori sounstages spectacularly well for a closed back headphone IMO.

Ultimately what I like about the Ori on this amp is that the bass (always borderline spectacular w/this HP) is very impactful, dynamic, and tuneful. The soundstage is at least as good as the Ori gets on any other amps, and I hear a bit more resolution in the mids & treble (the mids of the Ori have always struck me as another pleasant surprise--big, specious mids for a planar).

It really is hard to get a sonic handle on the LGX. It makes dynamics sound somewhat brighter, and may be doing the same (but to a very small degree) on my 2 planars. Then again, it has terrific bass and excellent dynamics, top to bottom. And it seems to have slight warm, top to bottom. A real shapeshifter amp...


----------



## hikaru12

Pharmaboy said:


> I have to be honest about this: I haven't focused much on soundstage in my multiple listening sessions with the LGX--I was too busy trying to figure out its tonality (comments below). My general impression (thinking back on those sessions) is that the soundstage with this amp is not notably different than with my other SS amps. Tube amps do soundstage quite differently, naturally, but when we talk only about my SS amps, the LGX isn't noticeably better or worse.
> 
> I found with many of the planars that I owned was that they soundstage differently from (and often less satisfactorily than) dynamics. But the Ori & Final D8000 are totally the exceptions. Both soundstage very well. The Ori sounstages spectacularly well for a closed back headphone IMO.
> 
> ...



Hmm that's interesting to hear that. I've read that it's pretty neutral so it may be revealing your source gear quite a bit. The Ori is already leaning towards a little bright in the treble so I don't know if I would want to put more emphasis there. Sounds like the Liquid Platinum is a better fit (at least for that combination).


----------



## heliosphann

I'd like to get a used Gold X to compare to the original. That or someone could let me borrow theirs.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> I'd like to get a used Gold X to compare to the original. That or someone could let me borrow theirs.


If I find a good used price too I’ll loan you it as well. Been looking to see how close these get.


----------



## jjshin23

Would love to hear the comparison as well to the OG. I just recently picked up the OG LAU and at first listen it hit that sweet spot. It was like quenching a 10 year thirst chasing after the Cavalli sound. I picked up the Monoprice LAUx about a year ago thinking it would satisfy and kept it for around 30 days before returning it. I recall it was a very good amp and did nothing wrong but it didn’t tickle the ears as the OG is doing for me now. Maybe I didn’t allow enough burn in of the new amp and don’t get me wrong it is a very good amp which was compared to the Phonitor XE and Headamp GSX mini but if it wasn’t going to capture that “sound” I was looking for then it was going back and that is what happened. Now that I have the OG I am interested in what others have to say about it. I heard the OG years ago at a meet and really enjoyed it but at the time didn’t know what I wanted when I first got into this hobby and as my listening matured over the years I finally found what sound I was looking for. When I picked up the modest Cavalli Hybrid Tube amp I found myself with a big smile as though I knew this was it. This was the sound I was looking for albeit with less detail. I’ve tried other “house sounds” and they are good in their own right but this was different. I have not tried other Cavalli amps and the one I would really like to try is the Liquid Glass. Have not tried any of the other Monoprice Cavalli except for the LAUx so I can’t speak to those as much. 

The “sound” for me is a little warmer side with a smooth treble, a larger sound stage where instruments and vocals a separate but very detailed. Imaging has to be spot on in their distinct areas - a very holographic effect with blackness around each sound but no fuzzy edges. I like the vocals to be a little back from the mic so not too mid forward but can’t loose too much detail. I don’t know how many descriptions are needed but it is really the way I can see the music (imaging) and my headphones just disappear with great clarity in the exact natural way without it being in your face. There is finesse but as accurate as a scalpel in cutting out the details. The two things that set the OG apart from the LAUx from what I recall was the weight of the bass on the OG with the right amount of decay. Perhaps this is due to more power which delivers the bass just a little better? The other thing is separation in instruments didn't seem to be as apparent with the LAUx (maybe due to burn in?). I keep the gain on low around 11 o’clock which sounds better than high gain at a lower level.

I mostly listen to the Abyss 1266 TC with the M Scaler to Holo Audio Spring 2 KTE to LAU OG (4pin XLR). I’ve tried running the music directly from the Spring 2 KTE and the sound lost some of the sound stage and separation. The M Scaler does not seem to have as much of an impact with my other gear but in this chain it really works the way I imagined it was supposed to work. I’ve run the HD800, HD8xx, ZMF VC and Auteur and they all sound great but the best is the 1266 through this chain. My DNA Stratus is out being repaired but once it comes back I’d love to hear how it compares with this amp on the dynamic cans. The HE6 (OG) late 4 screw sounds good out of the OG but really comes alive with a little more power coming out of the Pass Labs INT150 amp through speaker taps so I guess each headphone has their own pairing.

Hope to hear some more impressions as I am curious about this LAUx vs OG. Just interesting to see if I would have stopped searching after the LAUx... who am I kidding... In this hobby one is always searching (where are you liquid glass?) haha.


----------



## hikaru12

jjshin23 said:


> Would love to hear the comparison as well to the OG. I just recently picked up the OG LAU and at first listen it hit that sweet spot. It was like quenching a 10 year thirst chasing after the Cavalli sound. I picked up the Monoprice LAUx about a year ago thinking it would satisfy and kept it for around 30 days before returning it. I recall it was a very good amp and did nothing wrong but it didn’t tickle the ears as the OG is doing for me now. Maybe I didn’t allow enough burn in of the new amp and don’t get me wrong it is a very good amp which was compared to the Phonitor XE and Headamp GSX mini but if it wasn’t going to capture that “sound” I was looking for then it was going back and that is what happened. Now that I have the OG I am interested in what others have to say about it. I heard the OG years ago at a meet and really enjoyed it but at the time didn’t know what I wanted when I first got into this hobby and as my listening matured over the years I finally found what sound I was looking for. When I picked up the modest Cavalli Hybrid Tube amp I found myself with a big smile as though I knew this was it. This was the sound I was looking for albeit with less detail. I’ve tried other “house sounds” and they are good in their own right but this was different. I have not tried other Cavalli amps and the one I would really like to try is the Liquid Glass. Have not tried any of the other Monoprice Cavalli except for the LAUx so I can’t speak to those as much.
> 
> The “sound” for me is a little warmer side with a smooth treble, a larger sound stage where instruments and vocals a separate but very detailed. Imaging has to be spot on in their distinct areas - a very holographic effect with blackness around each sound but no fuzzy edges. I like the vocals to be a little back from the mic so not too mid forward but can’t loose too much detail. I don’t know how many descriptions are needed but it is really the way I can see the music (imaging) and my headphones just disappear with great clarity in the exact natural way without it being in your face. There is finesse but as accurate as a scalpel in cutting out the details. The two things that set the OG apart from the LAUx from what I recall was the weight of the bass on the OG with the right amount of decay. Perhaps this is due to more power which delivers the bass just a little better? The other thing is separation in instruments didn't seem to be as apparent with the LAUx (maybe due to burn in?). I keep the gain on low around 11 o’clock which sounds better than high gain at a lower level.
> 
> ...


Were you the guy who bought it off eBay? I found a guy who was selling his for 2700 on there a few months back. I was wondering who ended up buying it.


----------



## jjshin23

I did see it but didn't get the one off Ebay but got it directly from him. Apparently he had 3 and I get the other one. It's in great shape with original box, etc... and very happy with it as. you can tell.


----------



## Odin412

jjshin23 said:


> I have not tried other Cavalli amps and the one I would really like to try is the Liquid Glass. Have not tried any of the other Monoprice Cavalli except for the LAUx so I can’t speak to those as much.


I listened to the Liquid Glass at an audio show a few years back and I thought it was wonderful. It seems to be a pretty rare amp, but that makes the hunt all the more interesting!


----------



## heliosphann

Odin412 said:


> I listened to the Liquid Glass at an audio show a few years back and I thought it was wonderful. It seems to be a pretty rare amp, but that makes the hunt all the more interesting!


Yea, good luck getting a Glass. Despite having two of the 30 produced Liquid Crimson's at different times, I was never able to procure a Glass.


----------



## heliosphann

jjshin23 said:


> Would love to hear the comparison as well to the OG. I just recently picked up the OG LAU and at first listen it hit that sweet spot. It was like quenching a 10 year thirst chasing after the Cavalli sound. I picked up the Monoprice LAUx about a year ago thinking it would satisfy and kept it for around 30 days before returning it. I recall it was a very good amp and did nothing wrong but it didn’t tickle the ears as the OG is doing for me now. Maybe I didn’t allow enough burn in of the new amp and don’t get me wrong it is a very good amp which was compared to the Phonitor XE and Headamp GSX mini but if it wasn’t going to capture that “sound” I was looking for then it was going back and that is what happened. Now that I have the OG I am interested in what others have to say about it. I heard the OG years ago at a meet and really enjoyed it but at the time didn’t know what I wanted when I first got into this hobby and as my listening matured over the years I finally found what sound I was looking for. When I picked up the modest Cavalli Hybrid Tube amp I found myself with a big smile as though I knew this was it. This was the sound I was looking for albeit with less detail. I’ve tried other “house sounds” and they are good in their own right but this was different. I have not tried other Cavalli amps and the one I would really like to try is the Liquid Glass. Have not tried any of the other Monoprice Cavalli except for the LAUx so I can’t speak to those as much.
> 
> The “sound” for me is a little warmer side with a smooth treble, a larger sound stage where instruments and vocals a separate but very detailed. Imaging has to be spot on in their distinct areas - a very holographic effect with blackness around each sound but no fuzzy edges. I like the vocals to be a little back from the mic so not too mid forward but can’t loose too much detail. I don’t know how many descriptions are needed but it is really the way I can see the music (imaging) and my headphones just disappear with great clarity in the exact natural way without it being in your face. There is finesse but as accurate as a scalpel in cutting out the details. The two things that set the OG apart from the LAUx from what I recall was the weight of the bass on the OG with the right amount of decay. Perhaps this is due to more power which delivers the bass just a little better? The other thing is separation in instruments didn't seem to be as apparent with the LAUx (maybe due to burn in?). I keep the gain on low around 11 o’clock which sounds better than high gain at a lower level.
> 
> ...


You've got good taste. I also have a LAu/Stratus combo. It's quite the pairing!


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> You've got good taste. I also have a LAu/Stratus combo. It's quite the pairing!


Do you have any experience with the OG gold with the LCD-4? If so is it a good pairing?


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> Do you have any experience with the OG gold with the LCD-4? If so is it a good pairing?


I had an LCD-4 a few years ago, but I believe it was right before I got the LAu. Unfortunately I dont think I had a pair of "blessed" LCD-4's, so I sold it. 

In general though the LAu LOVES Audeze's. I've been using my LCD-R with it and it's a superb combo.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> I had an LCD-4 a few years ago, but I believe it was right before I got the LAu. Unfortunately I dont think I had a pair of "blessed" LCD-4's, so I sold it.
> 
> In general though the LAu LOVES Audeze's. I've been using my LCD-R with it and it's a superb combo.


That’s great to hear that. I regret not pulling the trigger on that one I saw on eBay. Im having a custom SET amp built so would be nice to have a pure SS amp that would give my other amp a run for it’s money soundstage and tonality wise. It’s really hard to get tonality/detail right with tubes if they’re not of a certain type so really bummed I didn’t get it when I had the chance.

How are the Rs? I’m surprised the Gold powers them really well considering they’re electrostat.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> That’s great to hear that. I regret not pulling the trigger on that one I saw on eBay. Im having a custom SET amp built so would be nice to have a pure SS amp that would give my other amp a run for it’s money soundstage and tonality wise. It’s really hard to get tonality/detail right with tubes if they’re not of a certain type so really bummed I didn’t get it when I had the chance.
> 
> How are the Rs? I’m surprised the Gold powers them really well considering they’re electrostat.


Technically The R's are just very low impedance planars. Audeze used the word "ribbon", but in reality it's more of a hybrid driver. Thankfully the LAu can maintain a 2ohm load

The R's are great. They're somewhere in the middle of a good electrostat planar and high end Audeze planar. So a very fast and resolving sound, yet still good bass presence and mids.


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> Technically The R's are just very low impedance planars. Audeze used the word "ribbon", but in reality it's more of a hybrid driver. Thankfully the LAu can maintain a 2ohm load


Interesting... 
I thought one *has to* use the Schiit Jot-A with them!


----------



## heliosphann

Zachik said:


> Interesting...
> I thought one *has to* use the Schiit Jot-A with them!


Audeze wants you to, however it's not a requirement. 😉

Quite a few amps have been used with the LCD-R if you peruse that thread. The Jot-A is good, but it doesn't bring the best out of best of the R.


----------



## Zachik

heliosphann said:


> Audeze wants you to, however it's not a requirement. 😉
> 
> Quite a few amps have been used with the LCD-R if you peruse that thread. The Jot-A is good, but it doesn't bring the best out of best of the R.


Interesting! Since I own an original Cavalli LAu - maybe I should keep an eye for LCD-R then...


----------



## Rob the Comic

Odin412 said:


> Yes when I listened to the LCD-2 I used the balanced output, and to my ears the two outputs sound noticeably different with this headphone. The treble on the balanced output sounds smoother and cleaner to my ears, and using the LCD-2 I can clearly hear the difference.


Agree. I have some handmade balanced cables and the sound smoother than the SE - to me anyway. 👍


----------



## inthere (Apr 28, 2022)

Former original LAu owner here. I didn't get to compare the two side-by-side but the Monoprice version has outstanding sound quality which is very close if not right there with the original. As magical as a solid state amp can get. My main complaint, which I mentioned earlier in this thread is the amp cutting off when you turn it up too loud, which is dumb in my opinion. If it's not distorting there's no reason for that feature. I have quite a high listening level (39 year DJ with loudest sound systems in the world).

ANYWAY, I brought this amp out of retirement yesterday and was astonished by the sound quality. I have a Feliks Audio Elise (original) that was killing a Wells Audio Milo that I'd bought and I hooked up the Monoprice for refence vs the Milo. Well, the Monoprice LAu killed both the Milo and the Elise in terms of instrument separation, detail, and even gave the Elise a run for its money in general "sweetness". Yes, the Monoprice is just about as close as you can get to a tube amp with solid state, which was a selling point of the original.

So I now think this amp is ridiculously underpriced at $1000.

I got a chance to compare a GSX MK2 against the original LAu (I owned both) and the GSX had noticeably more detail than the LAu, but the LAu had tube like *magic* that made the GSX sound clinical and dry. So if I were to hazard a guess I would think if you're looking for detail, I've heard great things about the GSX mini so it's probably the way to go for a few hundred more $. But if you want tube magic in a solid state amp with loads of clarity and detail, the LAu is a steal. This is a $3000 amp sonically; the original LAu was $5000.


----------



## inthere (Apr 28, 2022)

double post, sorry


----------



## Odin412

inthere said:


> Former original LAu owner here. I didn't get to compare the two side-by-side but the Monoprice version has outstanding sound quality which is very close if not right there with the original. As magical as a solid state amp can get. My main complaint, which I mentioned earlier in this thread is the amp cutting off when you turn it up too loud, which is dumb in my opinion. If it's not distorting there's no reason for that feature. I have quite a high listening level (39 year DJ with loudest sound systems in the world).
> 
> ANYWAY, I brought this amp out of retirement yesterday and was astonished by the sound quality. I have a Feliks Audio Elise (original) that was killing a Wells Audio Milo that I'd bought and I hooked up the Monoprice for refence vs the Milo. Well, the Monoprice LAu killed both the Milo and the Elise in terms of instrument separation, detail, and even gave the Elise a run for its money in general "sweetness". Yes, the Monoprice is just about as close as you can get to a tube amp with solid state, which was a selling point of the original.
> 
> ...


Good to hear! I always dreamed of the original Liquid Gold but it was out of my reach. I'm glad I have the Liquid Gold X.


----------



## hikaru12

Odin412 said:


> Good to hear! I always dreamed of the original Liquid Gold but it was out of my reach. I'm glad I have the Liquid Gold X.


Same here you have to have your money ready as soon as one comes available because it does not last long! I can’t say if the Gold X would be worth it seeing as some folks in thread said the LP sounds the same with good tubes.


----------



## Odin412

hikaru12 said:


> Same here you have to have your money ready as soon as one comes available because it does not last long! I can’t say if the Gold X would be worth it seeing as some folks in thread said the LP sounds the same with good tubes.


I have both the Liquid Platinum and the Liquid Gold X, and I enjoy both - with different headphones. I agree that they can sound quite similar, although not identical - at least to my ears.


----------



## hikaru12

Odin412 said:


> I have both the Liquid Platinum and the Liquid Gold X, and I enjoy both - with different headphones. I agree that they can sound quite similar, although not identical - at least to my ears.


I’m assuming the soundstage edge goes to the LP?


----------



## inthere

hikaru12 said:


> I’m assuming the soundstage edge goes to the LP?


I haven't heard the LP, but I'd assume that would depend on the tubes.


----------



## Odin412

hikaru12 said:


> I’m assuming the soundstage edge goes to the LP?


I think it depends a great deal on which tubes are in the Liquid Platinum. I use a pair of vintage Amperex tubes and they sound very spacious.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> Same here you have to have your money ready as soon as one comes available because it does not last long! I can’t say if the Gold X would be worth it seeing as some folks in thread said the LP sounds the same with good tubes.


I had an LP and Liquid Crimson at the same time. While the LP was really good with a top teir tube roll, it was clearly a step or two behind the Crimson.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> I had an LP and Liquid Crimson at the same time. While the LP was really good with a top teir tube roll, it was clearly a step or two behind the Crimson.


I’ve heard that the Liquid Crimson is the fastest and most different sounding amp of Cavallis lineup. The predesessor Liquid Fire was listed on HF a while back but even that sounds slow and too soft and laid back. At $500 maybe the LauX is worth the price because in my mind the $3k OG is probably the best SS amp at its price. I can’t think of any other amp that matches it’s detail, soundstage, and tonality at the same price. 

I contemplated getting the GSX MK2 but it lacks soul so my hunt continues.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> I’ve heard that the Liquid Crimson is the fastest and most different sounding amp of Cavallis lineup. The predesessor Liquid Fire was listed on HF a while back but even that sounds slow and too soft and laid back. At $500 maybe the LauX is worth the price because in my mind the $3k OG is probably the best SS amp at its price. I can’t think of any other amp that matches it’s detail, soundstage, and tonality at the same price.
> 
> I contemplated getting the GSX MK2 but it lacks soul so my hunt continues.


Yea, the Liquid Fire was just okay.

I'm still on the hunt for a good deal on a GoldX. Would really like to A/B it with the original LAu.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> Yea, the Liquid Fire was just okay.
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for a good deal on a GoldX. Would really like to A/B it with the original LAu.


There was a guy going to sell me one for $500 but he retracted and wants to sell it local. He hasn’t had any buyer since. I should probably check in with him again.


----------



## heliosphann

hikaru12 said:


> There was a guy going to sell me one for $500 but he retracted and wants to sell it local. He hasn’t had any buyer since. I should probably check in with him again.


Yea, $500 would definitely be a nice deal for that amp. Even if it's like 80-85% as good as the OG LAu it'd be a steal.


----------



## hikaru12

heliosphann said:


> Yea, $500 would definitely be a nice deal for that amp. Even if it's like 80-85% as good as the OG LAu it'd be a steal.


As before if I can work out a deal I could let you borrow it so you can do your comparisons. I’ve always wanted someone with direct knowledge of both to see if it’s even worth chasing the dragon to find a OG or if settling for a LAX is enough at this price point.


----------



## inthere (Apr 29, 2022)

hikaru12 said:


> I’ve heard that the Liquid Crimson is the fastest and most different sounding amp of Cavallis lineup. The predesessor Liquid Fire was listed on HF a while back but even that sounds slow and too soft and laid back. At $500 maybe the LauX is worth the price because in my mind the $3k OG is probably the best SS amp at its price. I can’t think of any other amp that matches it’s detail, soundstage, and tonality at the same price.
> 
> I contemplated getting the GSX MK2 but it lacks soul so my hunt continues.


Original OG LAu was 5k; As I listen right now to Quincy Jone's "Walking In Space" on the "X" and ZMF Atriums I'm thinking about the differences...........OG had extra outputs, extra inputs-that's it. The sound is the same.........How exactly do you remake an amp to sound EXACTLY like a previous version-same tube magic, same detail, same soundstage, same personality-then say "I'm going figure out a way to make it sound WORSE"?? That's too much effort..........what do you take out? Each component you change potentially changes the sound to a completely difference thing.

No.

OG=LAu X

They are the same.

I have different headphones now, as we often change with this habit. Back then I was listening with Ether C, LCD 4, Focal Utopia, HE 1000v2, Enigma Acoustics Dharma. Maybe the Atrium is better than all those headphones. Maybe the Dangerous D-Box+ is a better DAC than the Holo Audio Level 3 Spring and the Yggy with the Singxer  SU-1 clocking via I2S-But I doubt it.

The easier solution is this is the same amp. No 80-90%.....................100%. A $5k amp for $1k.


----------



## hikaru12 (Apr 29, 2022)

inthere said:


> Original OG LAu was 5k; As I listen right now to Quincy Jone's "Walking In Space" on the "X" and ZMF Atriums I'm thinking about the differences...........OG had extra outputs, extra inputs-that's it. The sound is the same.........How exactly do you remake an amp to sound EXACTLY like a previous version-same tube magic, same detail, same soundstage, same personality-then say "I'm going figure out a way to make it sound WORSE"?? That's too much effort..........what do you take out? Each component you change potentially changes the sound to a completely difference thing.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that. They had to make compromises with the power supply and size. Potentiometer, etc. It might have the same sound tonally but in terms of recreating all the other aspects the make the original sound so good that’s harder. It’s the reason why the Monoprice amps never sound the same as the originals. They have to cut down on components to fit a certain price. The LAX shouldn’t have a DAC either. I won’t speak to it much further because I haven’t heard it but I’ve had other Monoprice amps and they can’t compete with their originals.


----------



## inthere (Apr 29, 2022)

hikaru12 said:


> I highly doubt that. They had to make compromises with the power supply and size. Potentiometer, etc. It might have the same sound tonally but in terms of recreating all the other aspects the make the original sound so good that’s harder. It’s the reason why the Monoprice amps never sound the same as the originals. They have to cut down on components to fit a certain price. The LAX shouldn’t have a DAC either. I won’t speak to it much further because I haven’t heard it but I’ve had other Monoprice amps and they can’t compete with their originals.


I don't know about other Monoprice copies of amps but I give this one a 10/10-and I owned the original. Another factor is Alex Cavalli designed these *copies* himself.


----------



## heliosphann

inthere said:


> Original OG LAu was 5k; As I listen right now to Quincy Jone's "Walking In Space" on the "X" and ZMF Atriums I'm thinking about the differences...........OG had extra outputs, extra inputs-that's it. The sound is the same.........How exactly do you remake an amp to sound EXACTLY like a previous version-same tube magic, same detail, same soundstage, same personality-then say "I'm going figure out a way to make it sound WORSE"?? That's too much effort..........what do you take out? Each component you change potentially changes the sound to a completely difference thing.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Hilarious.


----------



## Pharmaboy

inthere said:


> Original OG LAu was 5k; As I listen right now to Quincy Jone's "Walking In Space" on the "X" and ZMF Atriums I'm thinking about the differences...........OG had extra outputs, extra inputs-that's it. The sound is the same.........How exactly do you remake an amp to sound EXACTLY like a previous version-same tube magic, same detail, same soundstage, same personality-then say "I'm going figure out a way to make it sound WORSE"?? That's too much effort..........what do you take out? Each component you change potentially changes the sound to a completely difference thing.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


These are very interesting comments. I never had the chance to hear the original Gold--just my LGX.

I find the LGX to be very unpredictable. It sounds wonderful with any planar; it's the only amp I have that the Verite Open didn't sound good on (that's weird), so I figured it doesn't like dynamics; but then the Atrium sounded wonderful on the LGX.

I'm never quite sure what I'll get when I plug a new HP into the LGX.

The Liquid Carbon v2, by contrast, sounds exactly the same with every headphone. It's not quite as great-sounding as the LGX (when the LGX chooses to sound great), but it's 100% reliable in its sound. I love them both...


----------



## Pharmaboy

heliosphann said:


> Hilarious.


...in a good way? or in a bad way?


----------



## inthere

Pharmaboy said:


> ...in a good way? or in a bad way?


bad way


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> These are very interesting comments. I never had the chance to hear the original Gold--just my LGX.
> 
> I find the LGX to be very unpredictable. It sounds wonderful with any planar; it's the only amp I have that the Verite Open didn't sound good on (that's weird), so I figured it doesn't like dynamics; but then the Atrium sounded wonderful on the LGX.
> 
> ...


My first eye-opening (ear-opening?) headphone experience was with the original Liquid Gold driving an Audeze LCD-XC. What a pairing! I have a similar experience as you with my Liquid Gold X - it loves some headphones and dislikes others. When there is synergy it sounds superb. When there isn't - not so much. The Liquid Gold X is fantastic with the original DCA Aeon Flow Open, for example. On the other hand it doesn't sound good at all with my LCD-XC, which is a newer version than the one that I originally heard - and as we know Audeze likes to silently tweak their headphones over time.


----------



## inthere

Odin412 said:


> My first eye-opening (ear-opening?) headphone experience was with the original Liquid Gold driving an Audeze LCD-XC. What a pairing! I have a similar experience as you with my Liquid Gold X - it loves some headphones and dislikes others. When there is synergy it sounds superb. When there isn't - not so much. The Liquid Gold X is fantastic with the original DCA Aeon Flow Open, for example. On the other hand it doesn't sound good at all with my LCD-XC, which is a newer version than the one that I originally heard - and as we know Audeze likes to silently tweak their headphones over time.


Which headphones does it sound bad on?


----------



## Odin412

inthere said:


> Which headphones does it sound bad on?


It's funny, I keep a list of which headphones sound especially good with which amps, but I don't keep a list of the bad combos. I had high expectations of the Audeze LCD-XC with the Liquid Gold X, but I didn't like the combo. I also have an old Beyerdynamic DT 990 which I also recall didn't work well, but the Beyer has only a single-ended cable and the Liquid Gold X sounds better from it's balanced output, at least to my ears.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I just got an LCD-X. In part to find out how well it will pair with the Liquid Gold X amp. Plus because I wanted an LCD-X to use with my other amps. I'll see how this goes. If the LCD-X doesn't have the synergy I want when used with the Liquid Gold X amp then I'll looking at other options like the HiFiMan Arya or something.


----------



## Pharmaboy (May 6, 2022)

inthere said:


> Which headphones does it sound bad on?


You didn't ask this of me, so apologies for breaking in.

I did manage to find one headphone that doesn't sound very good on the LGX: the ZMF Verite, which is a 300 ohm dynamic design w/a beryllium driver. The VO sounds exceptional on all my other SS amps, but it sounds a bit bright on the LGX.

I'd already figured out the LGX mostly likes planars, but to find the VO sound less than great on it was a surprise.

Then again, ZMF's newest high-impedance dynamic, the Atrium, sounds like money on the LGX (go figure).

The LGX is just one of those amps that can sound amazing, but not with every single headphone out there...


----------



## Odin412

Pharmaboy said:


> The LGX is just one of those amps that can sound amazing, but not with every single headphone out there...


That's exactly my experience. And thanks for adding your thoughts - they are always very welcome! 

I've only listened to the Verite Open once and I finally understood what people mean when they talk about 'fast' sounding headphones. I'd love to try the Verite Closed (Bevin said on a video that it sounds more 'voluptuous' and I'm curious to hear what that sounds like). And the Atrium sounds very enticing as well - hopefully I'll get a chance to hear it at this year's CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Odin412 said:


> That's exactly my experience. And thanks for adding your thoughts - they are always very welcome!
> 
> I've only listened to the Verite Open once and I finally understood what people mean when they talk about 'fast' sounding headphones. I'd love to try the Verite Closed (Bevin said on a video that it sounds more 'voluptuous' and I'm curious to hear what that sounds like). And the Atrium sounds very enticing as well - hopefully I'll get a chance to hear it at this year's CanJam SoCal.


The Verite Closed is the best closed back HP I've ever heard. Had a loaner VC & VO in my system for a couple weeks the year the both launched. I was blown away by how fast, resolving, and musical both were. The VC, being closed, has slightly deeper, more dynamic bass; great dynamics overall; and yes, a lush, full midrange. These two headphones are ZMF's TOTL designs for good reasons.

I really can't handle a big-time closed back like the VC (migraine and/or tinnitus), but I ended up buying a silkwood VO. It's my favorite dynamic HP now, tied w/the Final D8000 (a great planar) as my overall favorite. The Atrium is close behind them, too.

These are all fast, resolving headphones that put music first. That's a rare thing in today's market.


----------



## ItHz

For anyone on the fence, Monoprice is offering 25% off with free shipping through July 17th -- see the Promotions box.


----------



## geoffalter11

ItHz said:


> For anyone on the fence, Monoprice is offering 25% off with free shipping through July 17th -- see the Promotions box.


Do you think the LAUx is worth $750?


----------



## ItHz

geoffalter11 said:


> Do you think the LAUx is worth $750?


Ultimately, that will depend on personal preference.

I do most of my listening through a tube amp but wanted a SS amp for shorter listening sessions when I don't want to fire up the tubes.  Hansotek's review comment of _"if you're the type of person who likes a little tubey bloom"_ made me think the LAuX might be a good fit for me. When a sale came up I made my purchase, and after owning it for a year I have no regrets


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jul 13, 2022)

geoffalter11 said:


> Do you think the LAUx is worth $750?


You weren't asking me, but since I'm listening to it right now (w/the Final D8000) and paid $799 for it...I have to weigh in.

IMO it is worth the money. Especially if you have more than one amp (or one type of amp) and won't use this as your sole amp. The LGX is a little pickier about the headphones it plays through than some SS amps--for example, it's the only SS amp of my 6 that doesn't play nice with the ZMF Verite Open. But balancing that out is the fact that the LGX absolutely kills with planars. It's one of the best SS amps for planars that I've heard.

FYI, I don't use the DAC. Have no need for it. My OK-ness w/the price is quite apart from the DAC thing. I have other DACs I really like, so this is a wash for me.

PS: The planar Final D8000 on the LGX sounds ridiculously good. This is the best bass I've heard yet with this high resolution, musical planar: quality and quantity are ideal.


----------



## geoffalter11

Pharmaboy said:


> You weren't asking me, but since I'm listening to it right now (w/the Final D8000) and paid $799 for it...I have to weigh in.
> 
> IMO it is worth the money. Especially if you have more than one amp (or one type of amp) and won't use this as your sole amp. The LGX is a little pickier about the headphones it plays through than some SS amps--for example, it's the only SS amp of my 6 that doesn't play nice with the ZMF Verite Open. But balancing that out is the fact that the LGX absolutely kills with planars. It's one of the best SS amps for planars that I've heard.
> 
> ...


I welcome all impressions and responses. Thank you for yours. It wouldn’t be my only amp. It would be #3. I have a very rare Cembalo Spring 1 and an Icon HP8. I, too would not use the DAC. My Exogal Comet is wonderful. It sounds to me like it is similar to a hybrid amp in tone which is always a welcome sound for me. It would most likely pair beautifully with my Radiante 1706 and my LCD-4z. My Auteur has a home with my HP8. That amp has the best bass I’ve heard from an amp.


----------



## geoffalter11

ItHz said:


> Ultimately, that will depend on personal preference.
> 
> I do most of my listening through a tube amp but wanted a SS amp for shorter listening sessions when I don't want to fire up the tubes.  Hansotek's review comment of _"if you're the type of person who likes a little tubey bloom"_ made me think the LAuX might be a good fit for me. When a sale came up I made my purchase, and after owning it for a year I have no regrets


Thank you for your thoughts. I split between SS and a tube amp but am finding myself gravitating towards tube amps these days. Something about how a 6SN7 tube sounds with my Radiante and Auteur I can’t shake…


----------



## Odin412

geoffalter11 said:


> Do you think the LAUx is worth $750?


I paid full price for mine and I have no regrets. I like to switch between different amps and headphones and this is a worthy addition IMHO. As others have said, this amp is picky with headphones. With the right headphone it's fantastic, but with the wrong pairing it's just OK (at best).


----------



## Pharmaboy

geoffalter11 said:


> I welcome all impressions and responses. Thank you for yours. It wouldn’t be my only amp. It would be #3. I have a very rare Cembalo Spring 1 and an Icon HP8. I, too would not use the DAC. My Exogal Comet is wonderful. It sounds to me like it is similar to a hybrid amp in tone which is always a welcome sound for me. It would most likely pair beautifully with my Radiante 1706 and my LCD-4z. My Auteur has a home with my HP8. That amp has the best bass I’ve heard from an amp.


I love the look of the HP8. I've read some highly positive reviews and user comments for it.

Best bass? You don't often hear that about a tube amp. Every now and then I get interested in this amp. Looks like I'm about to go through another cycle of that...

Never heard of the Radiante 1706. That's a fascinating design. It actually has a passive radiator! You see that in speakers now and then (a great middle ground between ported and sealed/acoustic suspension designs), but in headphones. A first for me.
Is it a dynamic driver?


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> I love the look of the HP8. I've read some highly positive reviews and user comments for it.
> 
> Best bass? You don't often hear that about a tube amp. Every now and then I get interested in this amp. Looks like I'm about to go through another cycle of that...
> 
> ...


…depending upon the music and mind-altering intake, a headphone listener could be deemed a “passive radiator”…🤪😑…


----------



## geoffalter11

jonathan c said:


> …depending upon the music and mind-altering intake, a headphone listener could be deemed a “passive radiator”…🤪😑…


I resemble that remark


----------



## geoffalter11

Pharmaboy said:


> I love the look of the HP8. I've read some highly positive reviews and user comments for it.
> 
> Best bass? You don't often hear that about a tube amp. Every now and then I get interested in this amp. Looks like I'm about to go through another cycle of that...
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a dynamic driver. It is a fascinatingly wonderful headphone. Tuned for live music. Follows a philosophy that the way we hear live music is different and therefore the bass needs to be turned up to account for the way we internalize the frequency response and mix for balance. It is fascinating because it isn’t really a bas cannon. The bass sits above the mix and doesn’t bleed into the midrange. It is a wonderful headphone. I love it!

The HP8 is special. It has an extremely physical weighted sound. The notes carry emotion and grit. I am about to get a chance to understand how NOS tubes affect its sound.


----------



## Pharmaboy

geoffalter11 said:


> It has an extremely physical weighted sound.


That does it--I'm interested all over again. Don't need it & probably can't afford it. But interested all over again...


----------



## geoffalter11

Pharmaboy said:


> That does it--I'm interested all over again. Don't need it & probably can't afford it. But interested all over again...


I know it is a liquid gold thread, so I apologize. But, the HP8 is the best amp I have owned.  I chose it over the CFA3 and was the best decision I could have made. I never thought I would own an amp better than my Spring 1, but the HP8 is so good. Hand made, point to point wiring, no boards in the signal path and hand wound transformer. The copper plate helps with dampening. Its only issue is lack of inputs and outputs. Single ended all the way… 

Appreciate all the impressions of the LAUx. Gonna give it a hard look in the future.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Picked up an LGX for about $640 (sale price less 15%).

Still burning in — sensed a little harshness in the highs driving Auteur early on, but hear that diminishing as it burns in — about 20 hours in now.

Very good driving HD-6xx. I might prefer LGX ==> HD-6xx vs Liquid Platinum ==> HD-6xx.

I do hear the internal DAC as _reasonably adequate_ compared to my TT2. Wouldn’t use the internal DAC instead of TT2, but I can imagine a very good office system w/ a DAP feeding it via USB or coax, driving 6xx.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

That's a good deal on the LGX. 
I do find the LGX to be more fussy about headphone pairings than the Liquid Platinum. Experiment with a variety of headphones to find its character. In general I find the LGX to pair better with planar magnetic headphones than traditional dynamics. So try your planars with it.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ham Sandwich said:


> That's a good deal on the LGX.
> I do find the LGX to be more fussy about headphone pairings than the Liquid Platinum. Experiment with a variety of headphones to find its character. In general I find the LGX to pair better with planar magnetic headphones than traditional dynamics. So try your planars with it.


I agree with every word you say

I have seven amps at present. The LGX is the only one that "plays favorites" with different headphones. My planars love this amp, but my dynamics are on a case-by-case basis with it.

The LGX is one of those amps that is very good when it is good, and other times, not so good...

I never used the built-in DAC. I have two NOS DACs (I like both a lot, but they don't sound much alike) and have tried each with the LGX. As it turns out, NOS + LGX is a good sonic blend.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Aug 20, 2022)

Ham Sandwich said:


> That's a good deal on the LGX.
> I do find the LGX to be more fussy about headphone pairings than the Liquid Platinum. Experiment with a variety of headphones to find its character. In general I find the LGX to pair better with planar magnetic headphones than traditional dynamics. So try your planars with it.


Funny, as I read this I was thinking that mTT2 ==> LGX ==> Meze Elite is a poor pairing. Could just be more burn-in needed, but mTT2 ==> LGX ==> Auteur Classic sounds much better to my ears. HEKse also sound very good, and Ether 2 are great!

To add a little color, problem w/ LGX/Elite pairing is mostly about headstage—less coherent than from DSHA-3F. In busy passages this leads to perceived loss of clarity/detail. Again, may go away w/ more amp burn-in — Elites have over 200 hours already; amp has less than 30.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

LCMusicLover said:


> Funny, as I read this I was thinking that mTT2 ==> LGX ==> Meze Elite is a poor pairing. Could just be more burn-in needed, but mTT2 ==> LGX ==> Auteur Classic sounds much better to my ears. HEKse also sound very good, and Ether 2 are great!



The LGX is weird like that. It's not entirely predictable what headphones will pair well and what headphones won't. In general I've found planar magnetics to be more likely to have that special synergy than traditional dynamics. But there's always going to be exceptions. 

It's a very neat amp and special amp when you have a good headphone pairing. 

I don't know what makes the amp so fussy like that. It's more fussy than the Liquid Platinum and my other Cavalli amps. But when the headphone synergy and DAC synergy is right the amp is so very good.

It's not an amp that would be suitable as a reference amp for a headphone reviewer who has to try a variety of different headphones with the amp and review the headphones. Because there will be too many headphones where the LGX gives an incorrect impression of a headphone. The LGX is more suitable for a headphone enthusiast who is willing to find the right headphones for it and treat it as an amp that is just fussy with some other headphones. But when you have a headphone with the right synergy and a DAC with the right synergy the amp is so very good.

I really enjoy the amp for what it is. It does share the liquid Cavalli house sound with amps like the Liquid Platinum and Crimson. But it's also doing its own thing. It's not a Liquid Platinum with perfect tubes. It's a full solid state amp doing it's own thing while maintaining the Cavalli liquid house sound. I find it very worthwhile having both the LGX and LP. They complement each other. One doesn't replace the other. They're each good at their own thing.

I find the Audeze LCD-X (2021/2022 version) does very well with the LGX. But there are some songs where I get an urge to EQ to fill in the midrange. And that EQ ends up moving the LCD-X in the direction of what the new Audeze MM-500 frequency response would look like. And I'm thinking that maybe the MM-500 would be an ideal Audeze pairing with the LGX. I'm very tempted to get the MM-500 to find out. With the intent of using the MM-500 with the LGX and the LCD-X with the Liquid Fire and Platinum.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I also find the LGX to sound better and more coherent in low gain than in high gain. Make sure you're using low gain. The Meze aren't going to need high gain.

The gain switch on the LGX does do a little "pop" when switching gain settings. Best practice when switching gain settings on the LGX is to turn the volume down to zero, unplug the headphones (or turn the amp off), then switch the gain setting.


----------



## Odin412

Ham Sandwich said:


> The LGX is weird like that. It's not entirely predictable what headphones will pair well and what headphones won't. In general I've found planar magnetics to be more likely to have that special synergy than traditional dynamics. But there's always going to be exceptions.
> 
> It's a very neat amp and special amp when you have a good headphone pairing.
> 
> ...


Well said! When the LGX likes a headphone it sounds very good indeed. When it doesn't - it doesn't.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Aug 21, 2022)

Ham Sandwich said:


> I also find the LGX to sound better and more coherent in low gain than in high gain. Make sure you're using low gain. The Meze aren't going to need high gain.
> 
> The gain switch on the LGX does do a little "pop" when switching gain settings. Best practice when switching gain settings on the LGX is to turn the volume down to zero, unplug the headphones (or turn the amp off), then switch the gain setting.


I've never used high gain and never will--because "low" gain isn't low enough. With a single-ended DAC at or above the nominal 2.0 volts output level, the LGX has too much gain.

It also has a noticeable and obnoxious "volume shelf" at ~10:00 on the volume pot's rotation. Below that and the amp sound quiet & not very dynamic. Then suddenly at ~10:00 it gets much too loud and way more dynamic. This really was getting in the way of my enjoyment of the LGX. 

I resolved that by using a DAC with a very transparent-sounding volume pot (relay controlled) that I set at 75% output. That solves the problem; I now can easily rotate the LGX' volume knob to 12:00 or beyond, thus avoiding that 10:00 volume shelf.

I have a number of amps, so am able to use the LGX for only the headphones it really gets along with. And as @Ham Sandwich noted, that's the way to get the best out of this amp, which can sound extremely good, despite not being an all-rounder.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Ham Sandwich said:


> I also find the LGX to sound better and more coherent in low gain than in high gain. Make sure you're using low gain. The Meze aren't going to need high gain.
> 
> The gain switch on the LGX does do a little "pop" when switching gain settings. Best practice when switching gain settings on the LGX is to turn the volume down to zero, unplug the headphones (or turn the amp off), then switch the gain setting.


Yes, I noticed the difference right off — only using the low gain setting. Still don’t get to even 12:00 o’clock w/ any of my cans.

Really like w/ Ether 2.


----------



## LCMusicLover

LGX ==> Elite still ‘muddy’ on ‘busy’ passages … e.g., Emma Ruth Rundle ‘Darkhorse’ — very noticeable on this track.

BTW, don’t hear this from LGX paired with Ether 2, HEKse, Auteur, Hedd, Utopia, HE-560 (great pairing BTW) or HD-6XX.

So beginning to think LGX ==> Elite is just one of those bad pairings folks have mentioned.

LGX now has 25+ hrs burn-in.

Any opinions on when it might be considered ‘fully burned-in’?


----------



## LCMusicLover

Monoprice Liquid Gold amp now back down to $499:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967


----------



## Pharmaboy

LCMusicLover said:


> Monoprice Liquid Gold amp now back down to $499:
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967


That's an amazing price for this amp. 

It's hardly a perfect amp, but when it's good, it's very good...so that price is great.


----------



## LucasKA

$499 is a bargain!!!! I bought it recently and it works well with my Focal Utopia, H800, HAMT-1, but extremely well with Ananda!

One of the downside of this amp is that it won’t convert unbalanced signal to balanced signal. So I have to look into other amps like Luxman p750u, audio-Gd M9, Benchmark HPA4


----------



## Pharmaboy

LucasKA said:


> $499 is a bargain!!!! I bought it recently and it works well with my Focal Utopia, H800, HAMT-1, but extremely well with Ananda!
> 
> One of the downside of this amp is that it won’t convert unbalanced signal to balanced signal. So I have to look into other amps like Luxman p750u, audio-Gd M9, Benchmark HPA4


Re: "One of the downside of this amp is that it won’t convert unbalanced signal to balanced signal."

Not sure what you mean by this. 

I send unbalanced signal from my DAC to the LGX via an RCA pair. I listen to the amp only via 4-pin balanced headphone output (balanced headphones & cables). If the amp isn't converting unbalanced signal to balanced signal--what am I hearing?


----------



## LucasKA

Pharmaboy said:


> Re: "One of the downside of this amp is that it won’t convert unbalanced signal to balanced signal."
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this.
> 
> I send unbalanced signal from my DAC to the LGX via an RCA pair. I listen to the amp only via 4-pin balanced headphone output (balanced headphones & cables). If the amp isn't converting unbalanced signal to balanced signal--what am I hearing?


oh I just checked and you are right! It did convert RCA signal to balanced sound! Don’t know where I get that idea from.

I did notice the sound quality improve in terms of soundstage and detail when using balanced signal, it’s quite subtle but when noticed it’s hard to go back.


----------



## Pharmaboy

LucasKA said:


> oh I just checked and you are right! It did convert RCA signal to balanced sound! Don’t know where I get that idea from.
> 
> I did notice the sound quality improve in terms of soundstage and detail when using balanced signal, it’s quite subtle but when noticed it’s hard to go back.


That's interesting. I don't have a balanced DAC so couldn't test that for myself.

I'm not sure it would even work for me to have a balanced DAC w/this amp, anyway. Most balanced DACs have near-twice the voltage output (~4.0 to 4.4 volts) as a single-ended DAC. And with that hot a signal going into this amp with borderline too much gain in the low gain setting...not a pretty thought. 

Do you have a preamp or a passive device between your balanced DAC and the LGX? That's the only way I can think to throttle down the gain...either that or a pair of balanced attenuators, but those are kind of expensive.


----------



## LucasKA

Pharmaboy said:


> That's interesting. I don't have a balanced DAC so couldn't test that for myself.
> 
> I'm not sure it would even work for me to have a balanced DAC w/this amp, anyway. Most balanced DACs have near-twice the voltage output (~4.0 to 4.4 volts) as a single-ended DAC. And with that hot a signal going into this amp with borderline too much gain in the low gain setting...not a pretty thought.
> 
> Do you have a preamp or a passive device between your balanced DAC and the LGX? That's the only way I can think to throttle down the gain...either that or a pair of balanced attenuators, but those are kind of expensive.


I didn't have a preamp in between, it was going straight from my DAC (Ayre Codex) with XLR into the back of the amp. I noticed that when switching between balance and unbalanced headphone out on my Cayin N8 too, balanced has a cleaner and more well separated sound.


----------



## dweekie

LCMusicLover said:


> Monoprice Liquid Gold amp now back down to $499:
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38967


Down to $425 with sitewide coupon "HOT" on front page.


----------



## CopperFox

Hey I ordered one from the weekend's sale. 

Had been looking for an amp that would have strong current drive and work well with low impedance planars possibly with current feedback architecture so this was an interesting deal.

Looking back at the thread I was surprised to find out that the amp can be used with the LCD-Rs too. I wonder if it could also run the 0.2ohm true ribbon headphones such as Raal and GL1200? The GL1200s (which I have) use a normal pin-out 4 pin XLR cable so they could be plugged into it as they are.

Or would it just explode or something.


----------



## Pharmaboy

CopperFox said:


> Or would it just explode or something.


That's my guess...


----------



## Brubaker

LCMusicLover said:


> LGX ==> Elite still ‘muddy’ on ‘busy’ passages … e.g., Emma Ruth Rundle ‘Darkhorse’ — very noticeable on this track.
> 
> BTW, don’t hear this from LGX paired with Ether 2, HEKse, Auteur, Hedd, Utopia, HE-560 (great pairing BTW) or HD-6XX.
> 
> ...


The manual recommends about 100 hrs burn in.


----------



## stelladiver

Does anyone know when these amps go on sale for $499 regularly? I missed the last time a month ago


----------



## LCMusicLover

stelladiver said:


> Does anyone know when these amps go on sale for $499 regularly? I missed the last time a month ago


Doesn't seem to be scheduled.  I'm guessing when their stock gets to a certain level they go.

The $499 less 15% (so $425) was a great price.


----------



## Odin412

I finally found a headphone that works well with the single-ended output of the Liquid Gold X: The Focal Celestee. The combo sounds wonderful.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Odin412 said:


> I finally found a headphone that works well with the single-ended output of the Liquid Gold X: The Focal Celestee. The combo sounds wonderful.


Very interesting. First post of its kind, I do believe. 

I'm not a fan of Focal, but now maybe I'll try one of my single-ended HPs w/this amp (never thought of doing so before).


----------



## LucasKA

Love this amp! I had been using the internal DAC out of convenience at my temporary home editing station and it works surprising well and enjoyed it with Utopia and HD800 and Ananda quite well! It serves me well as my second main amp.

What amp would you say you have upgraded to? I recently got a Mass Kobo 394ii and felt it was a significant upgrade!


----------



## LCMusicLover

Still love this amp (screw the DAC). Did some comparison listening today (what can I say, I’m thankful for outstanding audio):

mScaler ==> TT2 ==> LG-X ==> Atrium
mScaler ==> TT2 ==> DSHA-3F ==> Atrium
mScaler ==> Audio-gd Master 11 (DAC out) ==> LG-X ==> Atrium
mScaler ==> Audio-gd Master 11 (DAC out) ==> DSHA-3F ==> Atrium
mScaler ==> Audio-gd Master 11 (amp out) ==> Atrium

mScaler up-sampling was limited to 4x by Master 11, DSHA-3F running nickel transformers, balanced connections to both amps, amps ==> Atrium balanced in all configs.  M11 is either DAC-out to one of the amps or amp-out to Atrium. I have a 3-in/1-out 4-pin switch box, so can compare 3 configs without changing cabling. So either

m11 ==> Atrium
m11 ==> LG-X ==> Atrium
TT2 ==> DSHA-3F ==> Atrium
or
m11 ==> Atrium
m11 ==> DSHA-3F ==> Atrium
TT2 ==> LG-X ==> Atrium

And the results:

On many (most?) tracks the DAC differences significantly outweigh the amp differences. Tonality doesn’t move much at all (DSHA-3F/amorphous transformers change that). Tracks which offer more air and open staging lean that way a bit more from m11 ==> 3F than either DAC ==> LG-X — this would be more noticeable from 3F/amorphous transformers.

Impact is close as well — there are tracks where the 3F ‘leading edge’ seems a bit crisper (e.g., cymbal strikes in instrumental middle of Whole Lotta Love).

Also, both amps do very well presenting dense, complex passages cleanly.

Bottom line, in my system, to my ears, LG-X performs very close to 3F for (in my case, including 2nd set of transformers) about 1/7th the price, although I did get my LG-X for 15% off the $499 sale price.

And it is quite powerful. I’m listening to LG-X ==> Atrium @ 10:00 and that’s quite loud. And only up to 11:00 for Hedds & Ether 2 (my most demanding cans). Great pairing w/ Hedds BTW.

I think it’s still a good value at the current price (BF15 discount off $699) of $595.


----------



## jjshin23

Picked up the Monoprice Liquid Gold (LG-X) during the Black Friday sale so around $600 (original $699) to see how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold OG (LAU).
I’ve been wondering if this Monoprice version is a 2.0, something completely different, a variation or what the differences were.

Let me start by saying this amp is very good and well worth the money. It punches much higher than the price point would indicate.

Let the LG-X amp burn in over 4-5 days or about 100 hours to make sure that was done. 

The setup:
mScaler -> Holo May KTE ->  A/B switch -> Monoprice Liquid Gold/Cavalli Liquid Gold -> Atrium, Denon 9200, Auteur, TH900, HD800, and 1266TC.

Similarities:
Smooth Cavalli sound with great clarity, power, and warmth.
LG-X and the LAU has the same sound signature and I can see how they are in the same family. 
LG-X can power all of the dynamic headphones without any issues but struggled a little with the planar 1266TC.

Differences:
First obvious difference is the price.
The LAU started at $6450 then price dropped sometime afterwards in the $4000 range.
LG-X $699 but on sale once in a while from $500-$600.

Power - LG-X can power most of the dynamic headphones just fine but the 1266TC starts to lose control in the bass region. It gets a little bloated sounding in the mid bass and loses that punch in the sub bass compared to the LAU. 

Treble was the most similar between the two. Both had nice detail without being harsh.
Mid: LG-X was a little more forward compared to the LAU. 
Bass: LG-X has a little more mid bass punch with dynamic headphones and LAU had more control of the mid and sub bass areas with dynamic headphones.

The biggest difference in my setup was the sound stage and imaging. The LG-X seem to have all the instruments and presentation a little more forward and closer together where as the LAU had more separation between sounds and a little further back. It didn’t lack any detail but just blacker and a little more defined with all of the instruments and vocals. Soundstage depth was about the same but the width was bigger on the LAU.

In conclusion, the LG-X is a great buy at the price point but the LAU has a little more refinement, control, imaging and power. LAU just does everything just a little better than the LG-X. If anything I would say the LG-X is about 80% of the LAU and in this hobby the law of diminishing return is a real thing. I believe you have to pay twice as much to get half as much improvement in sound and trying to squeeze at the very top is a pricey endeavor but may be worth it for some.

Without having the LAU, I would be completely happy with the LG-X with one exception… Planar headphones are ok on the LG-X but fall short compared to other higher powered amps like LAU, CFA or speaker amps.


----------



## XERO1

jjshin23 said:


> Picked up the Monoprice Liquid Gold (LG-X) during the Black Friday sale so around $600 (original $699) to see how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold OG (LAU).
> I’ve been wondering if this Monoprice version is a 2.0, something completely different, a variation or what the differences were.
> 
> Let me start by saying this amp is very good and well worth the money. It punches much higher than the price point would indicate.
> ...



Thank you for this excellent comparison!  

This was something that I've been wondering about since the LGX was first released, but since the original Cavalli LAu has now essentially become unobtainium (along with all the other OG Cavalli amps), I honestly didn't expect to ever see a well done comparison between them. And it's awesome to hear that the much cheaper and smaller LGX retains a considerable chunk of the LAu's excellent SQ.

Thank's again.


----------



## sennfan83261 (Dec 17, 2022)

jjshin23 said:


> Picked up the Monoprice Liquid Gold (LG-X) during the Black Friday sale so around $600 (original $699) to see how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold OG (LAU).
> I’ve been wondering if this Monoprice version is a 2.0, something completely different, a variation or what the differences were.
> 
> Let me start by saying this amp is very good and well worth the money. It punches much higher than the price point would indicate.
> ...


I came from the opposite direction than you where the LGX has been my daily driver over the past 14 months and I recently acquired an OG LAu. Nevertheless, I feel that my experience between the two mirrors yours. I would like to add that the greater separation with the OG LAu allows me to discern microdetails more clearly on my planar daily drivers (LCD-3 pre-fazors, HEKv1, and HE-6 (4S)). Still, I feel that the $599 that I paid for the LGX was a fantastic deal (useless internal DAC notwithstanding) given the MSRP of the LAu and the used prices that the LAu is going for these days. Definitely keeping both with the LGX likely heading to my office.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

jjshin23 said:


> Picked up the Monoprice Liquid Gold (LG-X) during the Black Friday sale so around $600 (original $699) to see how it compares to the Cavalli Liquid Gold OG (LAU).
> I’ve been wondering if this Monoprice version is a 2.0, something completely different, a variation or what the differences were.



Have you compared the sonic differences between high gain and low gain with the two Liquid Gold amps?

I haven't been able to hear an OG Liquid Gold yet. I want to. I've been able to either hear or own most of the other Cavalli amps. But haven't been able to audition or hear or demo the OG Liquid Gold yet.

I do like the Monorpice version of the Liquid Gold. It pairs very well with the planar magnetic headphones that I like. It does a very good job of driving planar magnetic headphones in a way that gets them to sound better than they do with many other amps. 

But what I have noticed with the Monoprice Liquid Gold X is that it doesn't do that trick as well in high gain as it does in low gain. And I've been wondering if the OG Liquid Gold is similar in that behavior or not. I've never read a review of the OG Liquid Gold that mentioned any sort of sonic issue with high gain. But there are reviews of the Monoprice Liquid Gold that mention that high gain doesn't sound as good, along with my own listening impressions where I consider high gain to be a downgrade in amp and sonic performance. To the point that I won't use high gain and would not consider a headphone to pair with the amp that would require the use of high gain to get the headphones loud enough. To me the Monoprice Liquid Gold is absolutely wonderful in low gain mode with suitable planar magnetic headphones. But if a headphone doesn't have the sensitivity to work well in low gain mode then I'd really need to use a different amp with that headphone.

The OG Liquid Gold does have more power and a higher gain in high gain than the Monoprice Liquid Gold does. A reason for that is because the OG Liquid Gold is bigger and designed to be able to dissipate more heat. The Monoprice Liquid Gold runs high gain at a lower power and lower gain because it cannot handle the heat dissipation that a higher gain would require. And maybe that's the reason why high gain with the Monoprice Liquid Gold X doesn't sound as good? I don't know.


----------



## jjshin23

Ham Sandwich said:


> Have you compared the sonic differences between high gain and low gain with the two Liquid Gold amps?
> 
> I haven't been able to hear an OG Liquid Gold yet. I want to. I've been able to either hear or own most of the other Cavalli amps. But haven't been able to audition or hear or demo the OG Liquid Gold yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with you and not a big fan of high gain on either amp. The comparisons were done only in low gain because at high gain I feel some of the finesse is lost and it gets a little shouty at times. It's not that the LG-X does a bad job with planar because the high and mids are very good on it but the differences start to occur in the bass region. After hearing other amps (LAU, CFA3, and Pass Labs INT150 with speaker taps) you notice the difference. One of the passages I listen to is The Dark Knight (Why So Serious) around 3:27 hits some low sub bass and on the LAU you still get a good amount of thump with the 1266TC which is lacking in the LG-X. Trying to match the thump on the LG-X by switching to high gain or low gain with higher volume can get you there but the rest of the song is just too loud and loses control. 

Again, my planar is the 1266TC so I can't speak to other planar headphones and know the 1266TC along with Susvara, and HE6 OG are some of the most power demanding headphones out there. Without that power the bass falls short and to get enough power to get that bass to sing and still controlled is jumping into the $2000+ range for amps. The difference is like a tube amp - The 1266TC sounds good on the DNA Stratus and EC Studio 300B but the low end just can't produce what the higher power amps can do effortlessly. It's not bad by any means and rather good but to get to great takes more power.


----------



## Pharmaboy

I have to laugh a little at this talk about low vs high gain on the Monolith LGX--because I could never use high gain without blowing my brains out from volume. Even on low gain, this amp has too much gain for either of my systems, which forces me to use the volume pot rotated too far left, risking channel imbalance.

Add to that the issue of a volume "hump" at ~10:00 on the dial (where a sudden jump in volume is heard). Until I got a DAC with a volume pot, using either DAC in my 2 office systems, I would just approach the perfect volume for my planar headphones (~10:00 on that dial) when the volume would jump up and be way too much. 

Once I started using a DAC with its own volume control (set to 75%), I was finally able to adjust my LGX to any volume desired. It's a great sounding amp, especially with planar headphones, but it does have a few gain & volume issues to contend with. Nevertheless, for what I paid, and for the sake of my planar headphones, I'm happy with this amp.


----------



## CopperFox

jjshin23 said:


> LG-X can power all of the dynamic headphones without any issues but struggled a little with the planar 1266TC.





jjshin23 said:


> Power - LG-X can power most of the dynamic headphones just fine but the 1266TC starts to lose control in the bass region. It gets a little bloated sounding in the mid bass and loses that punch in the sub bass compared to the LAU.


 
I don't hear any loss of bass control on the (16 ohm 90db/mW) M1060C. On the contrary - it is IMO the best SS amp for bass quality and quantity that I've used. I haven't heard the original LG though.

But it can be seen from the MLGX's specs that it does produce more current into a lower impedance load ( than it does into a higher impedance load ), and AFAIK the original is somewhat more powerful?


----------



## jonathan c

An issues of LGX ‘circuit protection’ being activated at musical crescendos?


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> An issues of LGX ‘circuit protection’ being activated at musical crescendos?


I'm not aware of it, though maybe it's possible. If so, it would only happen at very loud levels I could never come close to.


----------



## CopperFox (Dec 18, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> An issues of LGX ‘circuit protection’ being activated at musical crescendos?



I got some playing ManowaR's "March of the Heroes into Valhalla" at volumes louder than very loud with M1060C. However, it happens less often with the MLGX than with other SS amps I have.


----------



## stelladiver

Has anyone compared the LAu with the LAuX?


----------



## ItHz

stelladiver said:


> Has anyone compared the LAu with the LAuX?


Just recently, in fact: Post #622


----------

